# Εν τω γεννάσθαι...



## SBE (Dec 16, 2012)

Ένα φιλμάκι σχετικά με τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει όποιος μπλέκεται με τη βιομηχανία της γέννας. Περιλαμβάνει την περίπτωση που το Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο αναγνώρισε το δικαίωμα της εγκύου να επιλέξει το χώρο που θα γεννήσει (ναι, κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι αυτό είναι αυτονόητο, αλλά στην Ουγγαρία, που αφορούσε η απόφαση, η μόνη νόμιμη επιλογή είναι το νοσοκομείο). Και περιλαμβάνει αναφορές σε κάποια ζητήματα που αν δεν τα είχα ακούσει από γνωστές μου στην Ελλάδα και στην Αγγλία θα νόμιζα ότι είναι υπερβολές, όπως π.χ. το να σε απειλούν ότι θα φωνάξουν τις κοινωνικές υπηρεσίες και θα σου πάρουν το παιδί (συνέβη σε γνωστή μου στο Λονδίνο) ή να σου δίνουν παραπλανητική πληροφόρηση (Ελλάδα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 16, 2012)

Φυσικά είναι κατά των δικαιωμάτων ελευθερίας το να βάζεις τέτοιους περιορισμούς, αλλά μου την δίνουν οι χιπιές στυλ "γέννα στο σπίτι". Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να θέλει κανείς να υποβάλει τον εαυτό του σε ένα εθελοντικό πισωγύρισμα που το *μόνο* που κάνει είναι πιο επικίνδυνα τα πράγματα.


----------



## crystal (Dec 16, 2012)

Μ' αρέσει που το έχεις και με μπολντ το "μόνο"... Ε, λοιπόν, η γέννα στο σπίτι δεν κάνει *μόνο *αυτό. Προφανώς δεν είσαι σε θέση να το ξέρεις (κι εγώ δεν είχα ιδέα απ' αυτά μέχρι που αναγκάστηκα να μάθω), αλλά τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα, η γέννα στα περισσότερα νοσοκομεία (δημόσια ή ιδιωτικά, αδιάφορο) έχει μερικά σημαντικά μείον: δεν μπορείς να έχεις το μωρό συνεχώς κοντά σου, μπορεί εσύ να θέλεις να θηλάσεις αποκλειστικά κι οι μαίες να στο ταΐσουν με έτοιμο γάλα χωρίς να σε ρωτήσουν, αφήνω που τα ιδιωτικά είναι πλέον απλησίαστα για πολύ κόσμο (όχι ότι λέει κάτι αυτό, νομίζω πως στην Αθήνα τουλάχιστον τα δημόσια είναι καλύτερα από άποψη προσωπικού).
Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει γίνει μεγάλη στροφή στο θέμα αυτό, κι έχει αρχίσει να δίνεται μεγάλη σημασία στο περιβάλλον του μωρού μετά τη γέννα. Είναι νομίζω προφανές ότι το να περάσεις τις πρώτες σου μέρες κουλουριασμένος δίπλα στη μαμά σου _δεν _συγκρίνεται με το να τις περάσεις σ' ένα πιρεξάκι και να σε παίρνουν αγκαλιά μερικές ώρες. Θα μπορούσα να σου φέρω και μερικά ακόμα επιχειρήματα, όπως π.χ. ότι αν μια γυναίκα γεννήσει στο κρεβάτι ή στην μπανιέρα της με μια έμπειρη μαία που θα την κάνει να χαλαρώσει είναι πολύ πιο πιθανό να γλιτώσει την περινεοτομή, αλλά νομίζω πως τη γενική εικόνα στην έδωσα: η γέννα στο σπίτι είναι μια πολύ πιο φυσική διαδικασία, και για τη μητέρα αλλά και για το μωρό.
Επομένως, αυτή η επιλογή δεν κάνει *μόνο *πιο επικίνδυνα τα πράγματα. Από εκεί και πέρα, τα πάντα είναι θέμα σωστής πληροφόρησης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 16, 2012)

Η ασφάλεια του μωρού και της μητέρας δεν συγκρίνεται με το απίστευτα μικρό πλεονέκτημα που περιγράφεις. Τι μακροχρόνιες επιπτώσεις έχουν αυτά; Ωραία, είναι πιο φυσικά. Και; Μπορώ να σου περιγράψω 500 πράγματα που είναι πιο φυσικά χωρίς τον τεχνητό πολιτισμό μας, που δεν θα έκανες ποτέ, πια. Επειδή κάτι είναι πιο φυσικό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και καλύτερο. Αλλά ακόμη κι αν είναι καλύτερο, έχει σημασία το πόσο καλύτερο είναι. Για το μωρό τι σημασία έχει το πού θα περάσει τις πρώτες του μέρες; Ποιες είναι οι μεσοπρόσθεσμες και μακροπρόθεσμες επιπτώσεις;


----------



## crystal (Dec 16, 2012)

Χαίρομαι που συμφωνήσαμε ότι υπάρχει πλεονέκτημα, κι ότι κατ' επέκταση η αρχική σου τοποθέτηση ήταν απόλυτη. 
Όσο για τον κίνδυνο: έγραψα ότι τα πάντα είναι θέμα πληροφόρησης. Μάλλον έπρεπε να το αναλύσω (δικό μου το λάθος). Εννοείται ότι δεν μιλάμε για δυνητικά επικίνδυνες καταστάσεις. Επίσης προσωπικά δεν θα τολμούσα να το κάνω σε πρώτη γέννα, όσο έμπειρη κι αν ήταν η μαία, γιατί θα φοβόμουν, ακόμα κι αν η εγκυμοσύνη ήταν ομαλή και το μωρό στον τελευταίο υπέρηχο ήταν στη σωστή θέση κ.λπ. Αλλά αυτό είναι προσωπική άποψη κι εγώ προέρχομαι από μια κουλτούρα όπου όλες οι γυναίκες γεννάνε σε νοσοκομείο. Αν ήμουν Γερμανίδα, μπορεί να την έβλεπα αλλιώς.
Για τις μακροπρόθεσμες επιπτώσεις, δεν ξέρω, βρε Έλλη, τι να σου πω. Προφανώς πιστεύεις ότι το στρες που νιώθει ένα μωρό μόλις βγαίνει στον κόσμο και μεταφέρεται μακριά από τις γνώριμές του θερμοκρασίες και μυρωδιές δεν θα το επηρεάσει με κανέναν τρόπο - ή ότι αν, αντίθετα, μπορεί να νιώθει και να μυρίζει τη μαμά του 24/7, αυτό το πλεονέκτημα δεν θα φέρει καμία ουσιαστική διαφορά στη μετέπειτα ζωή του. Σ' αυτό ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω. Αυτό που προσπάθησα να σου πω είναι ότι η γέννα στο σπίτι δεν είναι χιπστεριά κι ότι έχει τα πλεονεκτήματά της. Και νομίζω μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε ότι το 2012, δεν ταυτίζεται απαραίτητα με τις γέννες που έκανε η γιαγιά μου στα χωράφια πριν από εξήντα χρόνια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 16, 2012)

crystal said:


> Χαίρομαι που συμφωνήσαμε ότι υπάρχει πλεονέκτημα, κι ότι κατ' επέκταση η αρχική σου τοποθέτηση ήταν απόλυτη.



Πάντα οι τοποθετήσεις μου μοιάζουν απόλυτες γιατί βαριέμαι να περιττολογώ, εξηγώντας κάθε φορά ότι τίποτα δεν είναι απόλυτο.

Στα άλλα τώρα, οι υποθέσεις σου περί των πλεονεκτημάτων μπορεί να έχουν βάση αλλά είναι φυσικώς αδύνατον να εξακριβωθούν. Απλά δεν γίνεται, δεδομένου ότι οι παράμετροι που επηρεάζουν την ψυχολογική μας ισορροπία είναι αμέτρητες και προστίθενται καθώς μεγαλώνουμε. Υπάρχει βέβαια επιστημονικός τρόπος να προσεγγίσεις το ζήτημα. Αν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις συγκριτική μελέτη, μπορείς να προτείνεις τον ακριβή μηχανισμό. Μέχρι τώρα, δεν έχει υπάρξει κάποια ένδειξη ότι αυτές οι λεπτομέρειες παίζουν ρυθμιστικό ρόλο στην ζωή μας, μέσω κάποιων μηχανισμών. Η ιατρική αγνοεί ακόμα πολλά πράγματα για την λειτουργία του ανθρώπινου οργανισμού, δεν μπορούμε όμως με βάση αυτό να προβαίνουμε σε άκρως υποθετικά σενάρια. Ξαναλέω, θα μπορούσαν αυτές οι υποθέσεις να ήταν βάσιμες και να έπαιζαν πραγματικό ρόλο οι συνθήκες των πρώτων 2-5 ημερών (υπάρχουν μητέρες που βγαίνουν την μεθεπόμενη μέρα). Εγώ πάντως δεν νιώθω να με έχει επηρεάσει η γέννα στο νοσοκομείο και βασικά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πώς θα μπορούσε. Αλλά δεν είμαι βιολόγος και μέχρι το "δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ" φτάνω.

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι η περιγεννητική θνησιμότητα έχει μειωθεί εξαιρετικά κι αυτό σε μεγάλο βαθμό οφείλεται στην πρόοδο της ιατρικής και την γέννα στα νοσοκομεία. Σαφώς παίζουν ρόλο κι άλλα πράγματα, όπως η υγιεινή, αλλά είναι δύσκολο να εκτιμήσουμε πώς θα ήταν η εικόνα αν η γέννα γινόταν στο σπίτι. Σίγουρα πάντως η σημερινή γέννα στο σπίτι δεν είναι όπως ήταν ακόμη και πριν 40 χρόνια. Σ' αυτό συμφωνούμε, οι συνθήκες είναι πολύ καλύτερες, μεγαλύτερη φροντίδα, υγιεινή, επιστήμη ακόμη και τεχνολογία (αρκετές γέννες στο σπίτι γίνονται με σχεδόν πλήρη εξοπλισμό).

Εγώ, πάντως, αν η γυναίκα μου ήθελε να γεννήσει στο σπίτι, θα προσπαθούσα να την μεταπείσω με νύχια και με δόντια. Γιατί *και* ο πατέρας -οφείλει να- έχει λόγο στην γέννα του παιδιού του. Η τελική απόφαση βέβαια ανήκει στην μητέρα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2012)

Ελληγενή, έχει τη χάρη του το να έχεις άποψη για όλα, αλλά νομίζω ότι στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα δεν έχεις τα προσόντα για να έχεις άποψη. 

Τώρα, δεν ξέρω γιατί κολλάμε στο ζήτημα του τόπου της γέννας. Δεν είναι το μόνο ζήτημα με το οποίο ασχολείται η συγκεκριμένη οργάνωση. Μπορεί να είναι αυτό που προβάλλουν γιατί γι' αυτό υπάρχει δικαστική απόφαση και το εξωφρενικό να πηγαίνει φυλακή μαία που απλώς έκανε τη δουλειά της, αλλά υπάρχουν άλλα εκατό σοβαρότατα ζητήματα που θίγονται στο φιλμάκι. Περισσότερο εμένα μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον αυτό που λέει ένας, ότι αντιμετωπίζεται η ετοιμόγεννη σαν φορέας του εμβρύου και όχι σαν άνθρωπος που μπορεί να έχει άποψη. Κυρίως γιατί αυτό μου θύμισε την πρόσφατη περίπτωση της Ινδής στην Ιρλανδία. Και φυσικά γιατί έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τις επικρατούσες αντιλήψεις για τη λήψη αποφάσεων για ζητήματα υγείας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 17, 2012)

Δεν αντιμετωπίζεται έτσι, αυτό είναι προπαγάνδα. Ναι, υπάρχει ειδική μεταχείριση στο ζήτημα της μητρότητας αλλά μόνο γιατί ΔΕΝ είναι ζήτημα μόνο της μητέρας αλλά όλης της κοινωνίας, τουλάχιστον όπως είναι δομημένη. Το κράτος συνδέει τον εαυτό του με το θέμα των παιδιών, γιατί φροντίζει για την εκπαίδευσή τους, δίνει επιδόματα και παίρνει ευθύνη για έναν πακτωλό θεμάτων γύρω απ' αυτό. Είναι μέρος του ότι ζούμε σε οργανωμένες κοινωνίες. Οπότε, ναι, το κράτος οφείλει να έχει λόγο μέχρι κάποιον μη παρεμβατικό βαθμό. Το να σου πει πού θα γεννήσεις είναι παρέμβαση, όχι όμως και το να ορίσει πρότυπα και κανόνες σχετικά με το πώς πρέπει να γίνεται μια γέννα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2012)

Για στάσου, γιατί στην προσπάθειά σου να στηρίξεις την αρχική αντίρρησή σου με κάθε τρόπο (το γνωστό σου πρόβλημα), μου λες, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, ότι το κράτος έχει δικαίωμα να αντιμετωπίζει τις γυναίκες σαν συσκευές παραγωγής νέων πολιτών, επειδή το κράτος πληρώνει για τα παιδιά; Το επόμενο βήμα ποιό θα είναι; Να επιβάλλει το κράτος την αναπαραγωγή; Eυθανασία όσων δεν μπορούν να κάνουν παιδιά;

Οι πιθανότητες να υπάρχει ιατρικός λόγος που να επιβάλλει κάτι και να το αρνείται η έγκυος είναι ελάχιστες. Γιατί ενδιαφέρεται για το συμφέρον του εμβρύου και το δικό της (έχει φροντίσει η φύση γι'αυτό). Για όλες τις άλλες περιπτώσεις, υπάρχουν και οι υπογραφές- ας την βάλουν να υπογράψει ότι ενημερώθηκε από το γιατρό και ότι αρνείται τη θεραπεία. 

Για δες και εδώ, την περίπτωση γυναίκας που πιέστηκε και απειλήθηκε από τους γιατρούς, και τελικά δικαιώθηκε δικαστικά. Και αυτό είναι το ζήτημα σε τελική ανάλυση, γιατί η πίεση, ειδικά όταν δεν συντρέχει λόγος;


----------



## Earion (Dec 17, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Για το μωρό τι σημασία έχει το πού θα περάσει τις πρώτες του μέρες; Ποιες είναι οι μεσοπρόσθεσμες και μακροπρόθεσμες επιπτώσεις;



Πολλές. Πάμπολλες. Κι αν δεν είναι καλές είναι πολύ κακό πράγμα. Αλλά δεν θέλω να σου πω ποιες γιατί, αν οι τοποθετήσεις μου μοιάζουν απόλυτες, είναι γιατί βαριέμαι να περιττολογώ, εξηγώντας κάθε φορά ότι τίποτα δεν είναι απόλυτο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 17, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να θέλει κανείς να υποβάλει τον εαυτό του σε ένα εθελοντικό πισωγύρισμα που το *μόνο* που κάνει είναι πιο επικίνδυνα τα πράγματα.





Hellegennes said:


> Πάντα οι τοποθετήσεις μου μοιάζουν απόλυτες γιατί βαριέμαι να περιττολογώ, εξηγώντας κάθε φορά ότι τίποτα δεν είναι απόλυτο.


Διακρίνω μια μικρή αντίφαση στα δυο παραπάνω. Στο πρώτο κάνεις μια *απόλυτη* δήλωση και στο δεύτερο λες ότι θεωρείς αυτονόητο πως τίποτε δεν είναι απόλυτο.
Μήπως - λέω, μήπως - είσαι λίγο απόλυτος; 
Και μήπως αυτό δεν διευκολύνει ούτε την κατανόηση, ούτε τον διάλογο;

Για το θέμα που συζητιέται, με κάλυψαν SBE και Earion.
Πρώτον, η γέννα στο σπίτι δεν κάνει μόνον αυτό, και δεν έχει μόνον μειονεκτήματα έχει και πλεονεκτήματα, η αξιολόγηση των οποίων θα πρέπει κατά τη γνώμη μου να επαφίεται κυρίως στην μητέρα, δευτερευόντως στον πατέρα, και τέλος (μακριά και με διαφορά) στο κράτος.
Δεύτερον, το θέμα που τέθηκε (και καλό είναι να το θυμόμαστε ακόμη κι αν τελικά συζητάμε παράλληλα και για άλλο θέμα με αφορμή αυτό) δεν είναι τα υπέρ και τα κατά της γέννας στο σπίτι, αλλά το δικαίωμα των γυναικών να επιλέξουν πού θα γεννήσουν.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, γέννησα στο σπίτι. Δεν το λέω ως επιχείρημα υπέρ της γέννας στο σπίτι, απλώς έχω σκεφτεί αρκετά πάνω στο θέμα, όπως καταλαβαίνετε, και φυσικά το συζήτησα εκτεταμένα με την γιατρό μου πριν το κάνω.

Όπως είπα και παραπάνω, χρειάζεται αξιολόγηση, που προϋποθέτει ενημέρωση.

Αν η κατάσταση είναι δύσκολη, υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ή αυξημένος κίνδυνος, φυσικά το νοσοκομείο είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή. Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, δικαιολογείται η παρέμβαση της πολιτείας υπέρ του παιδιού. Ωστόσο σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση κανείς γιατρός δεν θα αναλάμβανε γέννα στο σπίτι ούτως ή άλλως.

Αν όλα βαίνουν φυσιολογικά, υπάρχει σωστή εκτίμηση της κατάστασης και ιατρική παρακολούθηση, ο κίνδυνος της γέννας στο σπίτι δεν είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος από εκείνον της γέννας στο νοσοκομείο, και τα πλεονεκτήματα είναι τεράστια, κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα. Ας μην υποτιμούμε την αξία του συναισθηματικού πλούτου που χαρίζει αυτού του είδους η επαφή μέσα στην οικογένεια. 

Γέννησα καθισμένη πάνω στην αγκαλιά του άντρα μου, κάτι που στο νοσοκομείο δεν θα το επέτρεπαν ούτε με σφαίρες. Σε όλη τη διάρκεια του τοκετού ήμουν ελεύθερη να κινηθώ όπως ένιωθα και να πάρω όποια στάση με βόλευε, ενώ στο νοσοκομείο είσαι υποχρεωμένη να είσαι ανάσκελα, στάση πολύ άβολη για γέννα (δοκιμάστε να ενεργηθείτε ξαπλωμένοι στο κρεβάτι). Επίσης είχα αντιμετώπιση πολύ ανθρώπινη και ζεστή από γιατρό και μαία, που ήταν μαζί μου από την προηγούμενη μέρα σχεδόν συνέχεια. Είχα το παιδί μου δίπλα μου από την πρώτη στιγμή, θήλασα από την πρώτη στιγμή, ενώ πολλές γυναίκες αποθαρρύνονται από τον θηλασμό λόγω της αρχικής δυσκολίας ή αποτρέπονται να θηλάσουν αμέσως επειδή "δεν έχουν ακόμη γάλα" (έχουν όμως το πρωτόγαλα ή πύαρ, που είναι θρεπτικό και αναγκαίο για το μωρό, επιπλέον ο θηλασμός απαιτείται για να διεγερθεί το στήθος και να αρχίσει η ροή του γάλακτος, και φυσικά παίζει τεράστιο και σημαντικό ρόλο στον συναισθηματικό δεσμό μητέρας παιδιού - κυριολεκτικά πλημμυρίζεις ορμόνες).

Για ό,τι αξίζει η γνώμη μου ή τα αισθήματά μου, έχω να πω ότι ήταν ίσως η πολυτιμότερη εμπειρία της ζωής μου και ότι δεν θα την άλλαζα με τίποτα.

Και για να προλάβω ερωτήσεις του τύπου "και τι θα έλεγες τώρα αν είχε πάθει κάτι το παιδί ή εσύ", δεν ξέρω τι θα έλεγα και δεν νομίζω πως έχει νόημα να το αναρωτηθώ. Ρώτησα τη γιατρό μου τι κίνδυνος υπάρχει και μου είπε "όσο και να σε πατήσει αυτοκίνητο βγαίνοντας από το σπίτι σου", μου είπε επίσης ότι σε 10 λεπτά μπορούμε να είμαστε στο νοσοκομείο αν προκύψει κάτι, και το αποφάσισα.


----------



## Irini (Dec 17, 2012)

Ελαφρώς άσχετη ερώτηση: Γιατί ο πατέρας να έχει δευτερεύοντα ρόλο; Σοβαρά ρωτάω.


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2012)

Νομίζω το βασικό εδώ Μελάνη είναι το ότι σε δέκα λεπτά μπορείς να είσαι στο νοσοκομείο. Η εικόνα που έχουν οι περισσότεροι για τη γέννα είναι από το σινεμά και την τηλεόραση, αίματα, ουρλιαχτά, κίνδυνος κλπ. Στην πραγματικότητα υπάρχει χρόνος για κάθε κίνηση, ακόμα και για αυτό που το λένε επείγουσα καισαρική (που έχεις προτεραιότητα στο χειρουργείο). 

Μάλιστα, Έλλη, ένας από τους λόγους που στο ΗΒ γίνονται οι περισσότερες καισαρικές επειγόντως είναι γιατί ορισμένα νοσοκομεία θέλουν να τις αποφύγουν ακόμα κι όταν είναι εμφανές ότι δεν γίνεται αλλιώς (δείχνει άσχημα στα στατιστικά τους), και ναι, βάζουν σε κίνδυνο μητέρα και μωρό. Και γενικά, πολλές αποφάσεις παίρνονται με βάση τις στατιστικές κι όχι τη φροντίδα του ασθενή. 

Σχετικά με τη θνησιμότητα: δεν είναι μόνο το ότι πηγαίνουν στο νοσοκομείο για να γεννήσουν, Έλλη. Έχει αλλάξει επίσης ο προγεννητικός έλεγχος (που όταν γεννήθηκα εγώ ήταν απλώς εξετάσεις αίματος και ό,τι άκουγε ο γιατρός με το στηθοσκόπιο) και τρόπος που γίνονται οι γέννες. Αναφέρει η Μελάνη την υποχρεωτική ξάπλα. Ένας από τους λόγους που υπήρχαν στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν επιπλοκές ήταν το δέσιμο στο κρεβάτι. Αν παρακολουθείς το Mad Men, θυμάσαι μήπως το επεισόδιο που πάει η Μπέττυ να γεννήσει; Η μητέρα μου που τη ρώτησα μου είπε ότι έτσι ήταν και η δική της εμπειρία. Υποχρεωτικά κλύσμα και απαγόρευση τροφής και υγρών από τη στιγμή που μπήκε στο νοσοκομείο (για να μην τους λερώσει τα σεντόνια), απομόνωση, δέσιμο στο κρεβάτι με τα πόδια ψηλά, υποχρεωτικά επισιοτομή και μετά ράψιμο (που στην περίπτωσή της σήμαινε ότι δεν μπορούσε να καθίσει σε καρέκλα και να πάει στην τουαλέτα για πολύ καιρό) και μια μαία άγρια που σου φώναζε σα να ήσουνα μικρό παιδί. Κι αυτά στην πιο προηγμένη ιατρικά χώρα του κόσμου. Και αυτό το θεωρούσαν θρίαμβο της επιστήμης που μείωνε τις επιπλοκές. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, στα σχόλια του άρθρου της Γκάρντιαν αναφέρει κάποιος ότι είχε παρόμοια εμπειρία η αδερφή του στις ΗΠΑ πολύ πιο πρόσφατα, και ότι εκτός από αυτά, έκαναν και περιτομή στο μωρό χωρίς να ρωτήσουν τους γονείς. Προφανώς στην περίπτωσή μου δεν υπήρχε τέτοιο ζήτημα, αλλά ανέφερε κάποτε η μητέρα μου ότι όταν γεννήθηκε ο ξάδερφός μου τους ρώτησαν και η μόνη απάντηση που δέχονταν χωρίς να προσπαθούν να σε μεταπείσουν ήταν ότι απαγορεύεται από τη θρησκεία μας, εμάς των περίεργων αλλοδαπών με τις πρωτόγονες συνήθειες. Αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 17, 2012)

Όταν διαβάζω απόψεις που υποστηρίζουν ότι το μόνο μέρος για να γεννήσεις με ασφάλεια είναι το νοσοκομείο αναρωτιέμαι μπας και το ανθρώπινο είδος χρονολογείται από τα μέσα του προηγούμενου αιώνα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 17, 2012)

Earion said:


> Πολλές. Πάμπολλες. Κι αν δεν είναι καλές είναι πολύ κακό πράγμα. Αλλά δεν θέλω να σου πω ποιες γιατί, αν οι τοποθετήσεις μου μοιάζουν απόλυτες, είναι γιατί βαριέμαι να περιττολογώ, εξηγώντας κάθε φορά ότι τίποτα δεν είναι απόλυτο.



Μπα, μού αρκεί έστω και μια έρευνα που να το δείχνει.



SBE said:


> Για στάσου, γιατί στην προσπαθειά σου να στηρίξεις την αρχική αντίρρησή σου με κάθε τρόπο (το γνωστό σου πρόβλημα), μου λες, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, ότι το κράτος έχει δικαίωμα να αντιμετωπίζει τις γυναίκες σαν συσκευές παραγωγής νέων πολιτών, επειδή το κράτος πληρώνει για τα παιδιά; Το επόμενο βήμα ποιό θα είναι; Να επιβάλλει το κράτος την αναπαραγωγή; Eυθανασία όσων δεν μπορούν να κάνουν παιδιά;



Απολύτως καμμιά σχέση. Χάθηκες τελείως. Είμαι 100% αντίθετος στο να απαιτεί -έστω και να περιμένει- το κράτος να κάνουμε παιδιά. Πουθενά δεν λέω ότι είναι υποχρέωση της γυναίκας να τεκνοποιεί. Πώς έβγαλες τέτοιο συμπέρασμα; Ούτε είπα ότι το κράτος οφείλει να βλέπει την μάνα σαν συσκευή αναπαραγωγής. Ξαναδιάβασε τι γράφω, το λέω πολύ καθαρά.

Όσον αφορά τα άλλα, το δικαίωμα του πού θα γεννήσεις φυσικά και πρέπει να είναι δικό σου. Βέβαια εγώ αξιώνω κι άλλα δικαιώματα που δεν παραδέχεστε με τίποτα, αλλά είναι γιατί είτε δεν σας αφορούν είτε για δεν σας αρέσουν. Πώς θα σας φαινόταν το δικαίωμα να επιλέξω για το παιδί μου να μορφώνεται σπίτι και να μην συμμετέχει στην υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση; Θέλετε πλεονεκτήματα; Υπάρχουν πολλά (θέμα για άλλη συζήτηση). Θέλετε να πούμε για το πότε είναι θεμιτό; Μα όταν υπάρχει ενημέρωση και ιδανικές συνθήκες (χμμ... το ίδιο που λέτε για την γέννα στο σπίτι). Μπορώ να σκεφτώ κι άλλα, ανάλογα παραδείγματα για το τι μπορεί να αξιώνει κανείς σαν δικαίωμα.



bernardina said:


> Όταν διαβάζω απόψεις που υποστηρίζουν ότι το μόνο μέρος για να γεννήσεις με ασφάλεια είναι το νοσοκομείο αναρωτιέμαι μπας και το ανθρώπινο είδος χρονολογείται από τα μέσα του προηγούμενου αιώνα.



Δεν είναι το μόνο ασφαλές, είναι το πιο ασφαλές. Υπό καλές συνθήκες μπορείς να γεννήσεις και μόνη σου, μην επαναλαμβάνουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Το επιχείρημα περί ανθρώπινου είδους είναι έωλο. Θέλεις να σου θυμίσω πόση ήταν η περιγεννητική θνησιμότητα πριν 100 χρόνια; (δεν λέω βρεφική, επίτηδες, για να μην αρχίσουμε συζητήσεις περί υγιεινής, κτλ)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Νομίζω το βασικό εδώ Μελάνη είναι το ότι σε δέκα λεπτά μπορείς να είσαι στο νοσοκομείο.


Σαφώς. 


Irini said:


> Ελαφρώς άσχετη ερώτηση: Γιατί ο πατέρας να έχει δευτερεύοντα ρόλο; Σοβαρά ρωτάω.


Επειδή όλα συμβαίνουν στο σώμα της γυναίκας. Εκ των πραγμάτων τον πρώτο ρόλο τον έχει εκείνη, πρακτικά δεν χρειάζεται καν η παρουσία του πατέρα. Θεωρώ λογικό να έχω εγώ τον πρώτο λόγο στο πού και πώς θα γεννήσω, μια που εγώ γεννάω. Φυσικά και θα έχει λόγο ο πατέρας, εφόσον το παιδί του επηρεάζεται από την διαδικασία, κι επιπλέον δικαιούται και ο ίδιος κομμάτι της εμπειρίας. Νομίζω όμως ότι ο λόγος της μάνας μετράει λίγο περισσότερο. Τώρα πόσο ακριβώς περισσότερο... τι να σου πω, δεν έχω προσπαθήσει να το ποσοτικοποιήσω.

Δεν έχω πρόχειρες έρευνες που να δείχνουν τις συνέπειες της μίας ή της άλλης μεταχείρισης κατά τις πρώτες μέρες του εμβρύου. Τα μόνα μου επιχειρήματα είναι εμπειρικά και εν πολλοίς ανεκδοτολογικά, σαν αυτά που ήδη παρατέθηκαν. Συμβαίνει όμως τέτοιες περιπτώσεις (όπου γυναίκες παραπληροφορήθηκαν, παρασύρθηκαν ή πιέστηκαν και ακολούθησαν διαδικασίες που δεν ήταν αναγκαίες και που θα μπορούσαν να είναι κι επιζήμιες) να είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένες.

Πρόσφατα γέννησε μια γνωστή μου στο "Αλεξάνδρα", και αφ' ενός της προκάλεσε ο γιατρός τεχνητούς πόνους χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος (δεν είχε υπερβεί τον χρόνο που έπρεπε), αφ' ετέρου της έκανε επισκληρίδιο χωρίς να την ζητήσει (της είπε κάποια στιγμή "τώρα θα κάνουμε την επισκληρίδιο", η κοπέλα θεώρησε δεδομένο ότι υπάρχει λόγος αφού το λέει ο γιατρός, και την έκανε). Τα φάρμακα έχουν παρενέργειες (η επισκληρίδιος έχει ακόμη και ενδεχόμενο θανάτου - ο ίδιος ο γιατρός της το είπε - σε πολύ μικρά ποσοστά βέβαια, αλλά γιατί να πάρει τέτοιο ρίσκο; η κοπέλα δεν παραπονέθηκε ότι δεν άντεχε τους πόνους, τι την ήθελε την επισκληρίδιο ο γιατρός; αφήνω κατά μέρος που τις περισσότερες φορές, ακόμη κι όταν παραπονιούνται ότι δεν αντέχουν άλλο, συνήθως έχουν φτάσει να έχουν τόση διαστολή ώστε με 10-20 λεπτά υπομονή ακόμη τελειώνουν και δεν χρειάζεται επισκληρίδιος). 

Αντίστοιχα περιστατικά υπάρχουν πολλά. Θυμάμαι άλλη γνωστή που είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα (περιέλιξη του λώρου ή κάτι παρόμοιο, δεν είμαι πια σίγουρη) και ο γιατρός της την τρομοκράτησε λέγοντας ότι το παιδί να πεθάνει αν δεν γίνει καισαρική, ενώ μια άλλη γιατρός τελικά την περίμενε να της έρθουν πόνοι και την ξεγέννησε φυσιολογικά (με το χειρουργείο έτοιμο δίπλα για κάθε ενδεχόμενο). 

Εγώ αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι οι γιατροί κοιτάνε να βολευτούν οι ίδιοι, να μην σηκώνονται και τρέχουν μέσα στη νύχτα ή το σαββατοκύριακο, να μην καθήσουν και περιμένουν πολλές ώρες (με τους τεχνητούς πόνους γεννάς πιο γρήγορα), να μην έχουν να συνερίζονται την καθεμιά με τις φωνές της (γι' αυτό τους πετάνε μια επισκληρίδιο), και φυσικά για να νιώσει άνετα η γυναίκα (που τραβάει και όλο το ζόρι) ούτε που δίνουν δεκάρα. Στο περιβάλλον του νοσοκομείου επικρατεί ένα κλίμα επιβολής, το προσωπικό αισθάνεται ότι "ξέρει καλύτερα" και έχει την τάση να παρακάμπτει τον "ασθενή" (κι ας μην είναι ασθένεια ο τοκετός) και να τον μεταχειρίζεται αντί να τον εξυπηρετεί. Εγώ δεν θα ένιωθα διόλου άνετα εκεί και το ξέρω καλά. Δεν ξέρω τι έρευνες υπάρχουν που να δείχνουν ψυχολογικές συνέπειες σε μάνα και παιδί βραχυ-μεσο-μακροπρόθεσμα, αλλά ξέρω καλά τι θέλω και τι αισθάνομαι, και ανάλογα έπραξα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 17, 2012)

Συμφωνώ ότι η μάνα έχει τον τελικό λόγο. Όχι όμως τον πρώτο. Είναι εγωιστικό, κατά την γνώμη μου, γιατί δεν πρόκειται για κάτι που το κάνει μόνη της. Εξάλλου κι ο άντρας θα θέλει το καλύτερο για την γυναίκα του. Τα ίδια "συμφέροντα" έχουν.


----------



## Earion (Dec 17, 2012)

Άσε που κάνει ότι δεν καταλαβαίνει.



Hellegennes said:


> Μπα, μού αρκεί έστω και μια έρευνα που να το δείχνει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 17, 2012)

Earion said:


> Άσε που κάνει ότι δεν καταλαβαίνει.



Τι να καταλάβω; Ότι αρκεί η παράθεση ανεκδοτολογικών στοιχείων για ένα θέμα τόσο σοβαρό; Τον κίνδυνο να μην είναι καλά ενημερωμένη η μάνα και να μην είναι όλα καλά, δεν τον αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς; Ναι, τα ποσοστά περιγεννητικών θανάτων είναι ανάλογα της γέννας σε νοσοκομεία (αν και διπλάσια), μόλο που σήμερα δεν έχουμε ακόμα αρκετές γεννήσεις στο σπίτι για να κάνουμε καλή σύγκριση. Και ναι, υπάρχουν και κακές εμπειρίες από γέννες σε κλινική, αλλά ακόμη αυτές είναι τουλάχιστον το 99% των περιστατικών και είναι φυσικό τα περιστατικά που ξέρουμε να αφορούν αυτές. Όχι ότι δεν υπάρχει πληθώρα περιστατικών που έχουν γίνει λάθη σε γεννήσεις στο σπίτι ή δεν ήταν ευχάριστη εμπειρία για την μάνα. Δεν έχει νόημα να το δούμε περιπτωσιολογικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2012)

Dear Helle,

Αφού δεν ψάχνεις μόνος σου, πάρε ένα κειμενάκι για να ξεκινήσεις διάβασμα. Έχει παραπομπές και, γενικά, αρκετά επιστημονικούλι μου φαίνεται:

Home Births
Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists and Royal College of Midwives joint statement
[...]
2. Review of the evidence: benefits and harms
[...]


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 17, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά δεν βλέπω να λέει τίποτα για μακροπρόθεσμες επιπτώσεις*, πέρα από την αυξημένη άνεση που προφανώς νιώθει η μάνα στο σπίτι της. Πιθανότατα το ίδιο να ίσχυε κι αν ερχόταν ο γιατρός να σε εγχειρίσει στο σπίτι σου, για οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα είχες. Υπάρχουν κάποιες πρακτικές που μπορεί να δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα, αλλά ως επί το πλείστον είναι πρακτικές που γίνονται λόγω επιπλοκών, κοινώς θα ίσχυαν και στην περίπτωση γέννας στο σπίτι. Δεν βλέπω πουθενά να γράφει για μακροπρόθεσμα ωφέλη του να θηλάσει το παιδί από το πρώτο λεπτό ή να βρίσκεται σπίτι του.


* τουλάχιστον τίποτα για το οποίο να παρέχονται στοιχεία, παραπομπές ή ανάλυση.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 18, 2012)

Σήμερα (χτες πια) που δεν πρόλαβα να μπω καθόλου, πιάσατε ένα τόσο ενδιαφέρον θέμα! Πολύ ζηλεύω που πριν 18 χρόνια που γέννησα δεν ήταν τόσο διαδεδομένη η γέννα στο σπίτι... Είχα μια πολύ φυσιολογική εγκυμοσύνη και ένα πανεύκολο τοκετό και είναι μεγάλο κρίμα που τον θυμάμαι τόσο δυσάρεστα εξαιτίας της βίας που ζήσαμε στο -ιδιωτικό μάλιστα- μαιευτήριο, πολύ κρίμα. Όπως τα είπε η SBE για τη μαμά της, έτσι ακριβώς.


----------



## SBE (Dec 18, 2012)

H Μελάνη νομίζω το έθεσε σωστά, ότι δηλαδή οι γιατροί κοιτάζουν τι τους βολεύει καλύτερα. Και αυτό είναι που καταδικάζει η οργάνωση που έφτιαξε το φιλμάκι. 

Σχετικά με τις εγχειρίσεις στο σπίτι: όχι, ελληγενή, δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα η εγχείριση και ο τοκετός. Μία βασική διαφορά είναι ότι ο τοκετός δεν χρειάζεται αντισηψία όπως οι εγχειρίσεις. Γιατί και αυτό το έχει φροντίσει η φύση. Και επίσης δεν χρειάζεται ολική νάρκωση, ούτε όργανα που πιάνουν ένα δωμάτιο και δεν γίνεται να μεταφέρονται στο σπίτι του καθενός.


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...]Σχετικά με τις εγχειρίσεις στο σπίτι: όχι, ελληγενή, δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα η εγχείριση και ο τοκετός. Μία βασική διαφορά είναι ότι ο τοκετός δεν χρειάζεται αντισηψία όπως οι εγχειρίσεις. Γιατί και αυτό το έχει φροντίσει η φύση. Και επίσης δεν χρειάζεται ολική νάρκωση, ούτε όργανα που πιάνουν ένα δωμάτιο και δεν γίνεται να μεταφέρονται στο σπίτι του καθενός.


 
Κρατιέμαι, κρατιέμαι, αλλά με τέτοια πάσα :

_The Meaning of Life, _Part I: The Miracle of Birth






Πινγκ, πινγκ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Σχετικά με τις εγχειρίσεις στο σπίτι: όχι, ελληγενή, δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα η εγχείριση και ο τοκετός. Μία βασική διαφορά είναι ότι ο τοκετός δεν χρειάζεται αντισηψία όπως οι εγχειρίσεις. Γιατί και αυτό το έχει φροντίσει η φύση. Και επίσης δεν χρειάζεται ολική νάρκωση, ούτε όργανα που πιάνουν ένα δωμάτιο και δεν γίνεται να μεταφέρονται στο σπίτι του καθενός.



Συγγνώμη, αλλά επειδή έχω πολύ αδύνατη μνήμη, θα είχες την ευγενή καλοσύνη να μου θυμίσεις πού ακριβώς είπα ότι είναι το ίδιο; Αν ενθυμούμαι καλώς, το μόνο που είπα ήταν ότι αν εγχειριζόσουν στο σπίτι θα ένιωθες άνετα, γιατί τα πλεονεκτήματα της γέννας στο σπίτι βλέπω να συνοψίζονται σ' αυτό. Όσο για το τι φρόντισε η φύση, άσ' το. Η φύση τα έκανε σκατά, αλλιώς δεν θα ήταν τόσο υψηλός ο κίνδυνος για την έγγυο χωρίς την ύπαρξη ιατρικής επιστήμης. Γενικά, ας μην αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε για την φύση και τι έχει κάνει. Εξάλλου γενικεύεις. Π.χ. η εγχείριση σκωληκοειδίτη δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα απ' αυτά που λες, πλην αναισθησίας (μάλιστα υπήρξε γιατρός που έκανε την επέμβαση στον εαυτό του, με τοπική αναισθησία).


----------



## bernardina (Dec 18, 2012)

Θεωρώ λάθος να αντιμετωπίζεται ο τοκετός σαν ασθένεια που χρειάζεται εγχείριση για να θεραπευτεί. Είναι ακριβώς η νοοτροπία που καλλιέργησαν τεχνηέντως τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες κλινικάρχες και μαιευτήρες επειδή είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, Άρη. Γέννα στο σπίτι δεν σημαίνει γεννάω κάτω από το λιόδεντρο και κόβω το λώρο με τα δόντια (Ελληγενή). Σημαίνει αντιμετωπίζω _φυσικά* _ένα _φυσικό_ γεγονός, έχοντας δίπλα μου εκείνους που θέλω, _αν_ τους θέλω (μέλη οικογένειας) γιατρό και μαία και _στην έσχατη ανάγκη _κανονισμένη πρόσβαση σε νοσοκομειακή φροντίδα.
Στον αντίποδα: προγραμματισμένη καισαρική (σε εργάσιμη μέρα, για να μη χάσει το γουικέντ του ο γιατρός μου) με ένα σακί λεφταδάκια για τις _ξενοδοχειακές_ υπηρεσίες του μαιευτηρίου.
*Γονατιστή, μπρούμυτα, ανάσκελα, μέσα στη μπανιέρα, πάνω στο κρεβάτι μου, δίπλα στη σόμπα, κρεμασμένη από το μονόζυγο. Όπου βολεύει _εμένα _και όχι τον μαιευτήρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 18, 2012)

Μπορούμε παρακαλώ να απαντάμε σε πράγματα που ειπώθηκαν και όχι σε αχυράνθρωπους; Δεν έδωσα την εικόνα στην οποία απαντάς, σε ό,τι είπα για τον τοκετό στο σπίτι. Ούτε υπάρχει άνθρωπος που ισχυρίζεται ότι ο τοκετός είναι ασθένεια ή πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται σαν ασθένεια. Ούτε αντιμετωπίζεται σαν ασθένεια, βέβαια. Λυπάμαι αν σας έτυχαν δύσκολες γέννες ή απατεώνες γιατροί, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι έτσι αντιμετωπίζεται η γέννα, γενικά. Αυτό που λέτε για την βολή των γιατρών και γενικά για πρακτικές των νοσοκομείων θα μπορούσε να επεκταθεί στο οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με την υγεία. Π.χ. το ότι υπάρχουν γιατροί που πέρνουν φακελάκια δεν αποτελεί επιχείρημα για να απαξιωθεί η αξία της ιατρικής ή να στοχοποιηθούν οι πρακτικές των νοσοκομείων και να προβληθούν σαν κακοί της υπόθεσης.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μου την δίνουν οι χιπιές στυλ "γέννα στο σπίτι". Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να θέλει κανείς να υποβάλει τον εαυτό του σε ένα εθελοντικό πισωγύρισμα που το *μόνο* που κάνει είναι πιο επικίνδυνα τα πράγματα.


Δώσε έστω και μία απόδειξη για τον αφορισμό «η γέννα στο σπίτι το *μόνο* που κάνει είναι πιο επικίνδυνα τα πράγματα». *Απόδειξη*, έτσι; Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τι σημαίνει «απόδειξη».


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 18, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Γέννησα καθισμένη πάνω στην αγκαλιά του άντρα μου, κάτι που στο νοσοκομείο δεν θα το επέτρεπαν ούτε με σφαίρες. Σε όλη τη διάρκεια του τοκετού ήμουν ελεύθερη να κινηθώ όπως ένιωθα και να πάρω όποια στάση με βόλευε, ενώ στο νοσοκομείο είσαι υποχρεωμένη να είσαι ανάσκελα, στάση πολύ άβολη για γέννα (δοκιμάστε να ενεργηθείτε ξαπλωμένοι στο κρεβάτι). Επίσης είχα αντιμετώπιση πολύ ανθρώπινη και ζεστή από γιατρό και μαία, που ήταν μαζί μου από την προηγούμενη μέρα σχεδόν συνέχεια. Είχα το παιδί μου δίπλα μου από την πρώτη στιγμή, θήλασα από την πρώτη στιγμή, ενώ πολλές γυναίκες αποθαρρύνονται από τον θηλασμό λόγω της αρχικής δυσκολίας ή αποτρέπονται να θηλάσουν αμέσως επειδή "δεν έχουν ακόμη γάλα" (έχουν όμως το πρωτόγαλα ή πύαρ, που είναι θρεπτικό και αναγκαίο για το μωρό, επιπλέον ο θηλασμός απαιτείται για να διεγερθεί το στήθος και να αρχίσει η ροή του γάλακτος, και φυσικά παίζει τεράστιο και σημαντικό ρόλο στον συναισθηματικό δεσμό μητέρας παιδιού - κυριολεκτικά πλημμυρίζεις ορμόνες).





bernardina said:


> *Γονατιστή, μπρούμυτα, ανάσκελα, μέσα στη μπανιέρα, πάνω στο κρεβάτι μου, δίπλα στη σόμπα, κρεμασμένη από το μονόζυγο. Όπου βολεύει _εμένα _και όχι τον μαιευτήρα.



Καλά και άγια όλα αυτά, αλλά η προφανής λύση είναι να διαλέξεις γιατρό και νοσοκομείο που σου προσφέρει τις παραπάνω επιλογές. Χτίζεις σχέση με μικρή κλινική όπου γνωρίζεις όλους τους γιατρούς μήνες πριν, οπότε και χαράματα να πας στο νοσοκομείο ξέρεις ότι δεν θα σου στείλουν κάποιον άσχετο πιτσιρικά αλλά άνθρωπο που ξέρεις και σέβεσαι (ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι ο αρχικός γιατρός σου, θα μιλάτε στο τηλέφωνο απ' τη στιγμή που αρχίζουν οι πόνοι). Ετοιμάζεις λίστα με τα "αιτήματά" σου/σας που τη δίνεις στους νοσοκόμους αμέσως μόλις μπεις στο νοσοκομείο. Στις ΗΠΑ αυτά είναι κοινός τόπος, αρκεί να ενδιαφερθείς μήνες πριν και να μην είσαι πάμφτωχος.

Disclaimer: δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα για το σύστημα στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 18, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δώσε έστω και μία απόδειξη για τον αφορισμό «η γέννα στο σπίτι το *μόνο* που κάνει είναι πιο επικίνδυνα τα πράγματα». *Απόδειξη*, έτσι; Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τι σημαίνει «απόδειξη».



Πολύ ευχαρίστως να σου δείξω τα στοιχεία που δείχνουν διπλάσια περιγεννητική θνησιμότητα στις σπιτικές γέννες. Εκτός κι αν ψάχνεις κάτι άλλο, οπότε πες μου για να μην κάνω κόπο εις διπλούν, να τα βάλω όλα μια και καλή.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 18, 2012)

agezerlis said:


> Καλά και άγια όλα αυτά, αλλά η προφανής λύση είναι να διαλέξεις γιατρό και νοσοκομείο που σου προσφέρει τις παραπάνω επιλογές. Χτίζεις σχέση με μικρή κλινική όπου γνωρίζεις όλους τους γιατρούς μήνες πριν, οπότε και χαράματα να πας στο νοσοκομείο ξέρεις ότι δεν θα σου στείλουν κάποιον άσχετο πιτσιρικά αλλά άνθρωπο που ξέρεις και σέβεσαι (ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι ο αρχικός γιατρός σου, θα μιλάτε στο τηλέφωνο απ' τη στιγμή που αρχίζουν οι πόνοι). Ετοιμάζεις λίστα με τα "αιτήματά" σου/σας που τη δίνεις στους νοσοκόμους αμέσως μόλις μπεις στο νοσοκομείο. Στις ΗΠΑ αυτά είναι κοινός τόπος, αρκεί να ενδιαφερθείς μήνες πριν και να μην είσαι πάμφτωχος.
> 
> Disclaimer: δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα για το σύστημα στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια.


Κι εγώ κάτι σαν το παραπάνω ήθελα να πω - στην Ελλάδα είναι κάπως δύσκολο, βέβαια, όμως υπάρχουν κάποια, μεταξύ των οποίων και δημόσια (όπως το Αττικόν, που είναι baby friendly). Βέβαια στα δημόσια νοσοκομεία για να γεννήσεις με το γιατρό σου πρέπει να του δώσεις φακελάκι. 

Κατανοώ μια γυναίκα που θέλει να γεννήσει σπίτι, αν όμως κάτι πάει στραβά, μέχρι να φτάσει στο νοσοκομείο μπορεί να έχει συμβεί κάτι ανεπανόρθωτο - όσο έμπειρη κι αν είναι η μαία και η ομάδα της. Κι αυτό είναι ένα ρίσκο που νομίζω ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να πάρει κανείς, έστω κι αν είναι πολύ μικρό. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαι υπέρ των καισαρικών χωρίς μέτρο, ή των άλλων μοδών που επικρατούν στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία χρόνια, όμως νομίζω ότι το να επιλέγεις να μη γεννήσεις σε νοσοκομείο δεν είναι σοφό. Ιδίως αν σκεφτείς ότι οι περισσότερες γυναίκες στις μη δυτικές χώρες θα έδιναν πολλά για να είναι στη θέση σου.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 18, 2012)

Δεν έχω σκοπό να εμπλακώ στη συζήτηση, δεν έχει και νόημα εξάλλου. Απλά θα αφήσω αυτό εδώ να υπάρχει.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 18, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Δεν έχω σκοπό να εμπλακώ στη συζήτηση, δεν έχει και νόημα εξάλλου. Απλά θα αφήσω αυτό εδώ να υπάρχει.


Παρομοίως. Και με τη σειρά μου ν' αφήσω αυτό εδώ. :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Η φύση τα έκανε σκατά, αλλιώς δεν θα ήταν τόσο υψηλός ο κίνδυνος για την έγγυο χωρίς την ύπαρξη ιατρικής επιστήμης.



Νομίζω το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από αυτή την άποψη. 
Δηλαδή τόσα δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια διεργασιών και εξέλιξης, για να φτάσουμε στην εμφάνιση του ανθρώπου, που κατάφερε να επιζήσει και να διαιωνίζεται για χιλιάδες χρόνια χωρίς την σύγχρονη ιατρική και τώρα ανακαλύψαμε ότι είναι ατελής και χωρίς τους γιατρούς δεν μπορεί να διαιωνιστεί;

Επίσης, γιατί κολλάμε στην θνησιμότητα; Κάθε ανθρώπινη δραστηριότητα περιέχει κινδύνους, όχι μόνο η εγκυμοσύνη. Είναι αναπόφευκτο το ότι κάποιες γυναίκες θα πεθάνουν. Κι από τα στοιχεία της Βίκι, και το συνοδευτικό χάρτη, θα έλεγα ότι δεν οφείλεται μόνο στην έλλειψη ιατρικού ελέγχου η θνησιμότητα. Θα δεiς π.χ. ότι οι χώρες με τη μεγαλύτερη θνησιμότητα γυναικών είναι οι χώρες της κεντρικής Αφρικής. Eκει που ακολουθουν πιστά τις παραδόσεις γεννητικού ακρωτηριασμού. Και ακολουθεί η υπόλοιπη Αφρική και η νοτοανατολική Ασία, εκεί που οι γυναίκες παντρέυονται από τα 10 και έχουν καμια δεκαπενταριά εγκυμοσύνες μέχρι τα 30. Η 25χρονη από το Μαλί έχει ξεθεωθεί από τις εγκυμοσύνες και τις μολύνσεις (παρενέργεια του ακρωτηριασμού), η 25χρονη Ιταλίδα πιθανόν να μην έχει ακόμα παιδιά.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πολύ ευχαρίστως να σου δείξω τα στοιχεία που δείχνουν διπλάσια περιγεννητική θνησιμότητα στις σπιτικές γέννες. Εκτός κι αν ψάχνεις κάτι άλλο, οπότε πες μου για να μην κάνω κόπο εις διπλούν, να τα βάλω όλα μια και καλή.


Ελπίζω να μη συγκρίνεις γέννες στο σπίτι στην Αφρική με γέννες στο νοσοκομείο στην Ευρώπη...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Νομίζω το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από αυτή την άποψη.
> Δηλαδή τόσα δισεκατομμύρια χρόνια διεργασιών και εξέλιξης, για να φτάσουμε στην εμφάνιση του ανθρώπου, που κατάφερε να επιζήσει και να διαιωνίζεται για χιλιάδες χρόνια χωρίς την σύγχρονη ιατρική και τώρα ανακαλύψαμε ότι είναι ατελής και χωρίς τους γιατρούς δεν μπορεί να διαιωνιστεί;



Hello! Γη καλεί SBE. Για την φύση αποδεκτότατο ποσοστό επιβίωσης είναι ακόμα και το 10%. Για τον πολιτισμένο κόσμο μας, που η περιγεννητική θνησιμότητα είναι κάπου στο 1-4 τοις χιλίοις, τα φυσικά ποσοστά επιβίωσης των ανθρώπινων βρεφών είναι απαράδεκτα. Νόμιζα ότι λειτουργούσαμε με την αρχή "one death is one too many". Καταφανώς έκανα λάθος. Κάποιες γυναίκες θα πεθάνουν, άρα τι πειράζει να πεθάνουν παραπάνω; Ποιος ο λόγος να προσπαθήσουμε να εξαλείψουμε τον κίνδυνο, έστω κι αν είναι σε βάρος της άνεσης της μιας μέρας;



Elsa said:


> Ελπίζω να μη συγκρίνεις γέννες στο σπίτι στην Αφρική με γέννες στο νοσοκομείο στην Ευρώπη...



Γέννες στον δυτικό κόσμο. Μία πρόγευση (έχω κι άλλες):

The 13th Report of the Perinatal and Infant Mortality Committee of Western Australia for Deaths in the Triennium 2005–07:

The greatest discrepancy in mortality risks for planned home births compared to planned hospital births was in deaths due to peripartum hypoxia (Table 54). There were 28 perinatal deaths attributed to hypoxic peripartum insult in the 2005-07 triennium (24 in planned hospital births and 4 in planned homebirths). The risk ratio for stillbirth attributed to peripartum asphyxia was 21.5 times higher for the planned home birth group compared to the planned hospital group. The risk ratio for infant death due to peripartum asphyxia was 18.2 times higher for the planned home births compared with planned hospital births.

*20 φορές μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα. 20. 20. 20. Να το ξαναπώ; 20.*


----------



## SBE (Dec 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Hello! Γη καλεί SBE. Για την φύση αποδεκτότατο ποσοστό επιβίωσης είναι ακόμα και το 10%. Για τον πολιτισμένο κόσμο μας, που η περιγεννητική θνησιμότητα είναι κάπου στο 1-4 τοις χιλίοις, τα φυσικά ποσοστά επιβίωσης των ανθρώπινων βρεφών είναι απαράδεκτα. Νόμιζα ότι λειτουργούσαμε με την αρχή "one death is one too many". Καταφανώς έκανα λάθος. Κάποιες γυναίκες θα πεθάνουν, άρα τι πειράζει να πεθάνουν παραπάνω; Ποιος ο λόγος να προσπαθήσουμε να εξαλείψουμε τον κίνδυνο, έστω κι αν είναι σε βάρος της άνεσης της μιας μέρας;



Δεν ξέρω αν έχει καν νόημα η συνέχεια γιατί ό,τι θυμάσαι χαίρεσαι.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Γέννες στον δυτικό κόσμο. Μία πρόγευση (έχω κι άλλες):
> 
> The 13th Report of the Perinatal and Infant Mortality Committee of Western Australia for Deaths in the Triennium 2005–07:
> 
> ...


Βρε συ Hellegennes, μέχρι να απαντήσω στα #30 & #36 (που το βλέπω να πηγαίνει για αργά απόψε), μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μην κλέβεις; Διάβασε τον Πίνακα 8 (σελ. 18) για την ίδια περιοχή: http://www.health.wa.gov.au/publica...rinatal_Infant_Maternal_Mortality_dec2010.pdf


----------



## elimeli (Dec 18, 2012)

Η εγκυμοσύνη στην Ελλάδα αντιμετωπίζεται από τους γιατρούς ως βαριά ασθένεια (και δεν μιλάμε για τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις που πρέπει να κάνει μια έγκυος). Υπάρχει μια αρνητική φόρτιση, να δούμε αυτό, να εξασφαλίσουμε εκείνο, αν δεν συμβεί το άλλο, ώστε να προετοιμαστεί η "βαριά ασθενής" όταν έρθει η ώρα για την αναπόφευκτη καισαρική. Όλα αυτά πλέον έχουν περάσει τόσο στην κουλτούρα μας (η βαριά ασθένεια, η νοσοκομειακή περίθαλψη, το αναγκαίο φακελάκι, τα μονόκλινα στα ιδιωτικά μαιευτήρια), που πια πολλές νέες κοπέλες κανονίζουν ήδη από τους πρώτους μήνες της εγκυμοσύνης την καισαρική τους με τον επαΐοντα αγιογδύτη, για να μην ταλαιπωρηθεί, λέει, το μωρό κατά τον τοκετό, να μην κολλήσει μικρόβιο, να μην πονέσει η εγκυμονούσα κτλ. Γίνονται μάλιστα και παζάρια σε ποιο ακριβώς σημείο θα γίνει η τομή και πόσο μεγάλη θα είναι, για να μη δημιουργεί προβλήματα αισθητικής η εμφάνιση με μαγιό. Η μοναδική εμπειρία της γέννας, η επαφή του νεογέννητου με τη μητέρα του, ο θηλασμός και η συμμετοχή όλης της οικογένειας στο ευτυχές γεγονός είναι ψιλά γράμματα για μια κοινωνία που εξέθρεψε τέτοιους μηχανισμούς εκμετάλλευσης των πιο απλών και φυσικών γεγονότων. Φτου!


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2012)

Επειδή _και_ αναρμόδιος είμαι _και_ το θέμα το έχω αφήσει πολύ πίσω μου, θα περιοριστώ σε γλωσσικές παραπομπές:



nickel said:


> Είναι τελικά μια μικρή ταλαιπωρία αυτά τα δύο «ν», ίσως πιο ταλαιπωρημένα και από άλλα διπλά σύμφωνα που προφέρονται σαν ένα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μόνο η _έννοια_ και το _εννοώ_ δεν ταλαιπωρούν και δεν ταλαιπωρούνται ιδιαίτερα. Αποκεί και πέρα το χάος.
> 
> Πάρτε το *γεννάω*: _γεννήθηκα, γέννηση, γέννημα θρέμμα, γεννητούρια, ετοιμόγεννη, σαββατογεννημένος, υπογεννητικότητα, γεννήτρια, από γεννησιμιού_. Αλλά από δίπλα, για να μας χαλάνε την εικόνα και τη σιγουριά: *γενηθήτω* (τα ανορθόγραφα με δύο «ν» κοντεύουν να είναι όσα και τα σωστά), όλα τα –γενής (_ευγενής, θνησιγενής_ κ.λπ.) και τα –γένεια (_οικογένεια, φωτογένεια_ κ.λπ.), οι *γέννες* αλλά οι *γενεές*, η *γέννηση* αλλά η *γένεση*, τα _γενέθλια_, η _γενεαλογία_, η _γενέτειρα_, η _γενετική_, οι _γενετήσιες_ ορμές και η _παλιγγενεσία_.



Εδώ έχουμε το «*εν τω γεννάσθαι*», εκεί έχουμε το «*εν τω γίγνεσθαι*».


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 18, 2012)

agezerlis said:


> Καλά και άγια όλα αυτά, αλλά η προφανής λύση είναι να διαλέξεις γιατρό και νοσοκομείο που σου προσφέρει τις παραπάνω επιλογές.


Δεν έχει τέτοιο νοσοκομείο στην Ελλάδα. Η γιατρός μου - που προφανώς είναι άνθρωπος που προσπαθεί να παρέχει αυτές τις επιλογές - αν μπορούσε να βρει τέτοιο χώρο να συνεργαστεί, θα το έκανε. Disclaimer: αυτά πριν 10 χρόνια που τα ζούσα, αλλά και σήμερα απ' ό,τι ακούω δεν είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα.



Palavra said:


> Κατανοώ μια γυναίκα που θέλει να γεννήσει σπίτι, αν όμως κάτι πάει στραβά, μέχρι να φτάσει στο νοσοκομείο μπορεί να έχει συμβεί κάτι ανεπανόρθωτο - όσο έμπειρη κι αν είναι η μαία και η ομάδα της. Κι αυτό είναι ένα ρίσκο που νομίζω ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να πάρει κανείς, έστω κι αν είναι πολύ μικρό.


Αυτό είναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να το αξιολογήσει κάθε γυναίκα για λογαριασμό της, μαζί με τον άντρα της, και να αποφασίσουν ανάλογα με τα δικά τους κριτήρια, έτσι δεν είναι; Όπως λέει και η SBE:


SBE said:


> Κάθε ανθρώπινη δραστηριότητα περιέχει κινδύνους, όχι μόνο η εγκυμοσύνη...


...και κάθε γονιός παίρνει για το παιδί του αποφάσεις, ορισμένες εκ των οποίων ενέχουν κινδύνους (αν όχι όλες). Κάθε φορά αξιολογούμε τους κινδύνους έναντι του οφέλους και αποφασίζουμε. 

Αν ως κοινωνία θεωρούμε ότι η επιβίωση είναι πραγματικά τόσο υψηλή αξία ώστε δεν πρέπει να την θέτουμε ούτε στον ελάχιστο κίνδυνο ποτέ και για κανένα λόγο, τότε ας μην μπαίνουμε ποτέ σε αυτοκίνητο και φυσικά ας μην βάζουμε και τα παιδιά μας, ας μην τα στέλνουμε κατασκήνωση και εκδρομές με τα πούλμαν, για αεροπλάνα και πλοία δεν το συζητώ - αλήθεια πάτε τα παιδάκια σας διακοπές στα νησιά; και δεν σκέφτεστε ότι μπορεί να πνιγούν; εντάξει είναι πολύ απίθανο, αλλά όχι αδύνατον, έτσι;

Όλοι εσείς που πάτε το παιδάκι σας για διακοπές χωρίς να λογαριάζετε ότι μπορεί να συμβεί κάποιο ατύχημα, επειδή ιεραρχείτε την ανανέωση και την ξεκούραση (και την γρήγορη μετακίνηση, και την κοινωνική ένταξη, και και και) ως αρκετά υψηλή αξία για να πάρετε ένα τέτοιο (υπαρκτό) ρίσκο, οφείλετε νομίζω να δεχτείτε ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ιεραρχούν ως αρκετά υψηλή αξία την θετική εμπειρία του τοκετού, τόσο για τους ίδιους _*όσο και για το παιδί τους*_, ώστε να θέλουν να πάρουν το αντίστοιχο ρίσκο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 18, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Βρε συ Hellegennes, μέχρι να απαντήσω στα #30 & #36 (που το βλέπω να πηγαίνει για αργά απόψε), μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μην κλέβεις; Διάβασε τον Πίνακα 8 (σελ. 18) για την ίδια περιοχή: http://www.health.wa.gov.au/publica...rinatal_Infant_Maternal_Mortality_dec2010.pdf



Fetal death και neonatal death δεν είναι το ίδιο. Fetal death σημαίνει ότι το μωρό γεννιέται νεκρό, πράγμα που δεν έχει να κάνει με την επικινδυνότητα της γέννας στο σπίτι ή στο νοσοκομείο. Ο λόγος που βλέπεις στον πίνακα να υπάρχουν ελαφρώς περισσότερα περιστατικά στην επαρχία (γιατί στις μητροπολιτικές περιοχές το ποσοστό είναι μικρότερο, σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα), είναι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των γεννήσεων στο νοσοκομείο. Γέννες στο σπίτι κατά κανόνα αποφασίζονται σε ιδανικές συνθήκες, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν κάνεις ευθεία σύγκριση περιπτώσεων χαμηλού ρίσκου στο σπίτι και στο νοσοκομείο.

Αλλά ούτως ή άλλως, ξαναλέω ότι μιλάμε για stillbirths, όχι για θανάτους από επιπλοκές, κτλ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 18, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αν ως κοινωνία θεωρούμε ότι η επιβίωση είναι πραγματικά τόσο υψηλή αξία ώστε δεν πρέπει να την θέτουμε ούτε στον ελάχιστο κίνδυνο ποτέ και για κανένα λόγο, τότε ας μην μπαίνουμε ποτέ σε αυτοκίνητο και φυσικά ας μην βάζουμε και τα παιδιά μας, ας μην τα στέλνουμε κατασκήνωση και εκδρομές με τα πούλμαν, για αεροπλάνα και πλοία δεν το συζητώ - αλήθεια πάτε τα παιδάκια σας διακοπές στα νησιά; και δεν σκέφτεστε ότι μπορεί να πνιγούν; εντάξει είναι πολύ απίθανο, αλλά όχι αδύνατον, έτσι;



Αυτά που λες δεν είναι ισότιμες απειλές επειδή:

1. η γέννα, σε αντίθεση με το πόσες φορές θα μπεις σε μέσο μεταφοράς, συμβαίνει μια φορά.
2. εγγενώς η πιθανότητα να πάθεις κάτι εσύ ή το μωρό είναι μεγαλύτερη από την πιθανότητα να βρεθείς σε ατύχημα.
3. ζυγίζεις πάντα το ρίσκο με το κέρδος. Το κέρδος πρέπει να υπερβαίνει το ρίσκο. Αυτό είναι από την αρχή το επιχείρημά μου: ότι το κέρδος δεν αντισταθμίζει το ρίσκο, στην περίπτωση της γέννας στο σπίτι.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δώσε έστω και μία απόδειξη για τον αφορισμό «η γέννα στο σπίτι το *μόνο* που κάνει είναι πιο επικίνδυνα τα πράγματα». *Απόδειξη*, έτσι; Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τι σημαίνει «απόδειξη».





Hellegennes said:


> Πολύ ευχαρίστως να σου δείξω τα στοιχεία που δείχνουν διπλάσια περιγεννητική θνησιμότητα στις σπιτικές γέννες. Εκτός κι αν ψάχνεις κάτι άλλο, οπότε πες μου για να μην κάνω κόπο εις διπλούν, να τα βάλω όλα μια και καλή.


.
Λοιπόν, να σου τα κάνω λιανά ώστε να μπορέσεις να παραθέσεις τα δέοντα στοιχεία: Το «η γέννα στο σπίτι το *μόνο* που κάνει είναι πιο επικίνδυνα τα πράγματα» ισοδυναμεί με το «η γέννα στο σπίτι είναι causal factor για την αύξηση της περιγεννητικής θνησιμότητας και δεν είναι causal factor για απολύτως τίποτε άλλο». Το να είναι risk factor δεν σημαίνει τίποτε σε σχέση με τον προαναφερθέντα αφορισμό σου, καθότι risk factor:


Hellegennes said:


> ...είναι μια στατιστική παράμετρος, όχι σύνδεση με γενεσιουργό αιτία


— πράγμα που σημαίνει πως ακυρώνεται το «κάνει» του αφορισμού.
.
.
Κοίτα τώρα να δεις εγώ τι σκέφτομαι: Το ότι χαρακτήρισες την εν λόγω επιλογή "χιπιά" (δηλ. με μια λέξη κακόσημα υποτιμητική) σημαίνει πως είσαι προκατειλημμένος εναντίον της. Η προκατάληψη όμως είναι πολύ κακός σύμβουλος — κι οφείλει να 'ναι άσπονδος εχθρός του επιστήμονα. Τελοσπάντων, όταν κάποιος πει κάτι που 'ναι προϊόν δικής του προκατάληψης και στη συνέχεια κληθεί να το στοιχειοθετήσει τότε κατά κανόνα δεν αναζητά στοιχεία που να περιγράφουν γενικά το εν λόγω φαινόμενο, αλλά κυνηγά (ενίοτε απεγνωσμένα) να εντοπίσει οτιδήποτε μπορεί κατά τη γνώμη του να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να επιβεβαιωθεί η δική του και μόνον άποψη, για να υποστηριχθεί αποκλειστικά και μόνο αυτό που ο ίδιος έχει προαποφασίσει πως ισχύει.

Κι έτσι φτάνουμε στην παράθεση κάποιων μη-επεξεργασμένων στατιστικών στοιχείων από μια τριετία στη Δυτική Αυστραλία, αλλά αγνοούμε επιδεικτικά ό,τι άλλο στοιχείο εμφανίζεται στην κουβέντα — και μας "διαφεύγουν" δημοσιεύσεις μελετών όπου τα στοιχεία είναι πλήρως επεξεργασμένα, ορθώς ανηγμένα και τελικώς συγκρίσιμα:

Outcomes of planned home births versus planned hospital births after regulation of midwifery in British Columbia: There was no increased maternal or neonatal risk associated with planned home birth under the care of a regulated midwife. The rates of some adverse outcomes were too low for us to draw statistical comparisons, and ongoing evaluation of home birth is warranted.
Outcomes of 11,788 planned home births attended by certified nurse-midwives: The reported mortality here is similar to the rate of 1.3/1,000 (0.7/1,000 excluding anomalies) in the National Birth Center Study and to the low-risk hospital births used as a comparison group in that study.
Outcomes of planned home births with certified professional midwives: large prospective study in North America: Planned home birth for low risk women in North America using certified professional midwives was associated with lower rates of medical intervention but similar intrapartum and neonatal mortality to that of low risk hospital births in the United States.
Παρεμπ, η Αυστραλία δίνει γενικά υψηλότερο ποσοστό περιγεννητικής θνησιμότητας στους σπιτικούς τοκετούς σε σχέση με άλλες δυτικές χώρες, και η σχετική μελέτη δεν κάνει διόρθωση με βάση το βάρος γέννησης και την ηλικία κύησης (βλ. Outcomes of Intended Home Births in Nurse-Midwifery Practice: A Prospective Descriptive Study).
.
ΥΓ Και για να καταλάβεις, απλώς μπήκα στο Google Scholar με query "homebirths" έτσι απλά και σκέτα — όχι για να ψάξω κάτι που να "επαληθεύει" τις δικές μου πεποιθήσεις. Αλλά, είπαμε...


----------



## Earion (Dec 19, 2012)

Ζάζουλα, μια ερώτηση από περιέργεια (γιατί δεν άνοιξα τους συνδέσμους που έδωσες): το υψηλότερο ποσοστό θνησιμότητας στην Αυστραλία μήπως έχει να κάνει με τους ιθαγενείς Αβορίγινες, που (υποθέτει κανείς) θα γεννούν στα σπίτια τους όχι με τις ίδιες συνθήκες υγιεινής που έχουν οι μη ιθαγενείς Αυστραλοί;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2012)

Ωραία, να σου απαντήσω. Το ότι είμαι προκατειλημμένος δεν ισχύει. Ναι, το θεωρώ χιπιά, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει σε τίποτα με τον τρόπο που αναλύω την κατάσταση. Σε πολλά πράγματα είμαι αντίθετος αλλά αναγνωρίζω τις επιστημονικές τους παραμέτρους. Την δε γέννηση στο σπίτι άρχισα να την θεωρώ χιπιά όταν άρχισε να γίνεται μόδα και άρχισαν να βγαίνουν ντοκιμαντέρ και βιντεάκια σαν αυτό που ξεκίνησε την συζήτηση, δηλαδή αρκετά αφού ήδη είχα διαβάσει πολλά για το τι προβλήματα έχουν εν γένει.

Ο τρόπος που κοιτάζω τις μελέτες είναι με βάση το μεθοδολογικό τους υπόβαθρο, όχι με βάση τα ξερά τους συμπεράσματα. Ενίοτε, δε, βλέπω έρευνες που τα συμπεράσματά τους δεν υποστηρίζονται από τα στοιχεία που παραθέτουν (χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα αυτή, παντελώς άσχετη με την συζήτησή μας). Την μελέτη που έβαλα την διάλεξα γιατί αφορά σύνολο στοιχείων και όχι στατιστικό δείγμα, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να έχει bias τουλάχιστον ως προς το δείγμα. Κατά δεύτερο λόγο την διάλεξα γιατί η Αυστραλία έχει πολύ μικρό ποσοστό θανάτων εγκύων (μικρότερο της Γαλλίας, Γερμανίας, Βελγίου, Λουξεμβούργου, Ελβετίας, Καναδά, ΗΠΑ, ΗΒ). Αυτό γιατί ήθελα να επικεντρωθούμε αρχικά στην επικινδυνότητα για το μωρό και μετά να πιάσουμε την επικινδυνότητα για τις εγκύους. Δεν μ' αρέσει να πιάνω όλα τα θέματα μαζί, γιατί μπορεί να βγαίνουν λανθασμένα συμπεράσματα. Ο τρίτος λόγος που διάλεξα την μελέτη αυτή είναι γιατί χωρίζει τους θανάτους κατ' αίτιο, πράγμα που οι περισσότερες έρευνες ΔΕΝ κάνουν.

Δηλαδή η μελέτη που φέρνω είναι πιο στρωτή ως προς το δείγμα και τον τρόπο ανάλυσής του, με λιγότερο δυνητικό bias και σαφώς πιο ογκώδης σε στοιχεία. Δεν αγνόησα τις πολλές μελέτες που υπάρχουν και δεν δείχνουν διαφορές, μάλιστα αργότερα θα σου δείξω ακριβώς μια τέτοια μελέτη, που παρότι δεν βρίσκει διαφορές στην περιγεννητική θνησιμότητα, εν τούτοις περιέχει κάτι άλλο ανησυχητικό. Ο τρόπος που διαλέγω μια μελέτη δεν είναι "κάνω μια γκουγκλιά στο σκόλαρ". Δεν σε κατηγορώ φυσικά γι' αυτό, αλίμονο! Έχω περισσότερο ελεύθερο χρόνο να ασχοληθώ και τον αφιερώνω στο να διαβάζω μελέτες. Απλό. Εξήγησα και πιο πάνω ότι το εγγενές πρόβλημα που έχουν οι περισσότερες μελέτες που δεν δείχνουν διαφορές είναι η σύγκριση δείγματος χαμηλού ρίσκου (σπίτι) με δείγμα όλων των κατηγοριών ρίσκου (νοσοκομείο). Θέλεις μια έρευνα που να συγκρίνει δείγμα χαμηλού κινδύνου κι απ' τις δυο πλευρές, αλλιώς συγκρίνεις μήλα με πορτοκάλια.

Συμφωνώ ότι η αρχική μου διατύπωση σημαίνει αυτό ακριβώς που είπες και όχι, δεν συμφωνώ με αυτήν. Το διατύπωσα έτσι γιατί ήταν μια διατύπωση της στιγμής, δεν σκόπευα να ξεκινήσω συζήτηση. Όταν μιλάω πιο αναλυτικά, τότε εξηγούμαι καλύτερα -πιστεύω. Ναι, εν προκειμένω έχουμε να κάνουμε με risk factor γιατί δεν είναι επιστημονικά διαπιστωμένο τι είναι αυτό που προκάλεσε π.χ. τους 20 φορές περισσότερους θανάτους από το συγκεκριμένο αίτιο. Μπορεί να ήταν κάτι τελείως άσχετο με το ότι γέννησαν στο σπίτι. Ωστόσο εδώ έχεις δυο εναλλακτικές (γέννα στο σπίτι ή στο νοσοκομείο), για κάτι που αποτελεί προσωπική σου επιλογή εξαρχής (γέννα), για το οποίο γνωρίζεις ότι το ρίσκο δεν αντισταθμίζει τα πιθανά οφέλη και για το οποίο γνωρίζεις ότι μπορεί το ρίσκο να είναι θανατηφόρο. Στο κάπνισμα, που συζητούσαμε σε εκείνη την συζήτηση, είναι γνωστός ο μηχανισμός και τα αίτια που οδηγούν σε καρκίνο του πνεύμονα.

Τέλος, έχω πει απ' την αρχή ότι η γέννα στο σπίτι έχει κάποια θετικά. Τα δυο βασικά της θετικά είναι ότι στατιστικά οι παρεμβάσεις είναι λιγότερες* και ότι η έγκυος είναι πιο άνετα. Δεν υπάρχει απολύτως κανένα επιστημονικό στοιχείο (κι έψαξα αρκετά για να βρω τέτοια) που να δείχνει ότι υπάρχει άλλου είδους όφελος, όπως ξέρω 'γώ το θήλασμα από την πρώτη μέρα. Υπάρχουν έρευνες που υποστηρίζουν ανάλογα πράγματα, αλλά αυτές που βρήκα έχουν αρκετές μεθοδολογικές τρύπες (αν μπορώ, αργότερα, ίσως παρουσιάσω μια απ' αυτές). Θυμήσου ότι αρχικά γι' αυτό ξεκινήσαμε να συζητάμε. Άρα τα κύρια θετικά της γέννας συνοψίζονται στα εξής ένα: άνεση. Και απέναντι έχεις: ρίσκο θανάτου (μικρό αλλά υπαρκτό). Ελπίζω αυτή η διατύπωση να σ' αρέσει περισσότερο.


* πράγμα που όμως οφείλεται στο ότι η γυναίκα είναι καλύτερα ενημερωμένη, που είναι αυτή που θα επέβαλλε την δική της διαδικασία στο νοσοκομείο, έτσι κι αλλιώς, άρα η στατιστική σύγκριση είναι άνιση.



Earion said:


> Ζάζουλα, μια ερώτηση από περιέργεια (γιατί δεν άνοιξα τους συνδέσμους που έδωσες): το υψηλότερο ποσοστό θνησιμότητας στην Αυστραλία μήπως έχει να κάνει με τους ιθαγενείς Αβορίγινες, που (υποθέτει κανείς) θα γεννούν στα σπίτια τους όχι με τις ίδιες συνθήκες υγιεινής που έχουν οι μη ιθαγενείς Αυστραλοί;



Οι έρευνες τα διαχωρίζουν αυτά και κρατάνε διαφορετικά στατιστικά. Μπορείς να το δεις στις αναφορές τους. Και ναι, τα δικά τους ποσοστά είναι υψηλότερα. Αρκετά υψηλότερα.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 19, 2012)

> Ο τρόπος που κοιτάζω τις μελέτες είναι με βάση το μεθοδολογικό τους υπόβαθρο, όχι με βάση τα ξερά τους συμπεράσματα. Ενίοτε, δε, βλέπω έρευνες που τα συμπεράσματά τους δεν υποστηρίζονται από τα στοιχεία που παραθέτουν (χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα αυτή, παντελώς άσχετη με την συζήτησή μας)



Σου θυμίζει καθόλου την εξίσωση με το μπουζούκι και τον αστυνόμο; Αν όχι, ξαναψάξ' το. 



> Άρα τα κύρια θετικά της γέννας συνοψίζονται στα εξής ένα: άνεση. Και απέναντι έχεις: ρίσκο θανάτου (μικρό αλλά υπαρκτό). Ελπίζω αυτή η διατύπωση να σ' αρέσει περισσότερο.



Αυτή η διατύπωση είναι ακόμα πιο ισοπεδωτική. Αν απ' όλη τη συζήτηση κατάλαβες πως το μόνο που ενδιαφέρει τη μέλλουσα μητέρα είναι η _άνεσή _της, δεν έχεις καταλάβει τίποτα από το έργο: υπάρχουν μαιευτήρια που σου παρέχουν πεντάστερη εξυπηρέτηση σε μονόκλινη σουίτα. 
Το ρίσκο θανάτου, το μικρό και το υπαρκτό, υπάρχει ακόμα και_ μέσα_ στο νοσοκομείο. Και κατά καιρούς ακούμε "τραγικές ιστορίες". Παραβλέπεις (εσκεμμένα; ) το γεγονός ότι όσοι υποστηρίζουν τη γέννα στο σπίτι βάζουν πάντα και την παράμετρο της έγκαιρης μεταφοράς σε νοσοκομείο σε περίπτωση επιπλοκών. Όταν μια γυναίκα αποφασίζει να γεννήσει στο σπίτι αλλά ο γιατρός και η μαία της δεν έχουν το μηχανισμό standby, είναι απλώς εγκληματικά επιπόλαιοι. Δεν ξέρω στοιχεία, αλλά φαντάζομαι πως κανένας δεν αναλαμβάνει τέτοιο ρίσκο. Όποιος ξέρει ας μας πει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Σου θυμίζει καθόλου την εξίσωση με το μπουζούκι και τον αστυνόμο; Αν όχι, ξαναψάξ' το.



Όχι, απολύτως καθόλου. Αν έβαζα ως παράδειγμα μια σχετική έρευνα θα όφειλα να δείξω πού είναι η αλλοκοτιά των συμπερασμάτων σε σχέση με τα στοιχεία και να αποδείξω ότι το παράδειγμά μου ήταν εύστοχο. Γι' αυτό έβαλα μια άσχετη έρευνα που δεν έχει να κάνει με την συζήτηση, για να μην κατηγορηθώ ότι απλώς παραθέτω πράγματα χωρίς να τα στοιχειοθετώ. Αυτό δεν κάνει λιγότερο δυνατό το παράδειγμα. Στόχος του επιχειρήματος είναι να δείξω ότι υπάρχουν έρευνες που βγάζουν λανθασμένα συμπεράσματα σε σχέση με τα στοιχεία τους και τίποτα άλλο.



bernardina said:


> Το ρίσκο θανάτου, το μικρό και το υπαρκτό, υπάρχει ακόμα και_ μέσα_ στο νοσοκομείο.



Ναι, αλλά είναι μικρότερο. Από τα δύο ρίσκα θανάτου προτιμώ το μικρότερο.



bernardina said:


> Παραβλέπεις (εσκεμμένα; ) το γεγονός ότι όσοι υποστηρίζουν τη γέννα στο σπίτι βάζουν πάντα και την παράμετρο της έγκαιρης μεταφοράς σε νοσοκομείο σε περίπτωση επιπλοκών.



Δεν το παραβλέπω. Μάλιστα έχω σκοπό να το χρησιμοποιήσω σαν επιχείρημα για το πόσο στρεβλώνει αυτό τις συγκρίσεις περιγεννητικής θνησιμότητας, γιατί αυξάνει τα ποσοστά των νοσοκομείων και μειώνει αυτά των γεννήσεων στο σπίτι. Δεύτερο σημείο είναι ότι η έγκαιρη μεταφορά δεν είναι πάντα τόσο εφικτή όσο ευαγγελίζονται οι θιασώτες της σπιτικής γέννας.



bernardina said:


> Όταν μια γυναίκα αποφασίζει να γεννήσει στο σπίτι αλλά ο γιατρός και η μαία της δεν έχουν το μηχανισμό standby, είναι απλώς εγκληματικά επιπόλαιοι. Δεν ξέρω στοιχεία, αλλά φαντάζομαι πως κανένας δεν αναλαμβάνει τέτοιο ρίσκο. Όποιος ξέρει ας μας πει.



Αν η γέννα στο σπίτι αποκτήσει μεγαλύτερη αποδοχή, είναι δεδομένο ότι θα αυξηθούν τα περιστατικά επιπολαιότητας και προβλημάτων και διαφθοράς, κτλ. Ξέρεις, αυτά για τα οποία τώρα κατηγορείς τα νοσοκομεία και ο λόγος που συντρέχουν είναι ο όγκος των περιστατικών.


----------



## SBE (Dec 19, 2012)

Ελληγενή, μπορεί εσύ να κατάλαβες ότι το θέμα είναι _σπίτι ή νοσοκομείο_, αλλά εγώ βλέποντας το κλιπάκι και διαβάζοντας το σχετικό άρθρο κατάλαβα ότι το θέμα είναι _παρεμβατική ή υποστηρικτική μαιευτική_. 
Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα νοσοκομείο για πολλούς λόγους. Και είχα την τύχη να βρεθώ σε τοκετό σε νοσοκομείο στο Λονδίνο (σαν διερμηνέας) και ήταν πολύ καλή εμπειρία για όλους. Η μαία πολύ φιλική, οι μαθητευόμενοι (τρεις) πολύ ευγενικά παιδιά, έκαναν πολύ καλή ενημέρωση για το τι συμβαίνει και τι θα ακολουθήσει κλπ. Δεν ξέρω πως το είδε η γυναίκα, αλλά εγώ είδα να πηγαίνουν όλα ρολόι και να είναι όλοι ευγενικοί. Από την άλλη, η εμπειρία της κουμπάρας μου σε άλλο νοσοκομείο ήταν τρισάθλια. Ακόμα κι εγώ που είχα παει επίσκεψη είχα ενοχληθεί με αυτά που έβλεπα. 

Στην Ελλάδα δεν το συζητάμε, ό,τι έχει σχεση με την τεκνοποιία και την παιδική ηλικία έχει καταντήσει γελοίο εμπόριο. Τα αίτια φυσικά ο νεοπλουτισμός μας, η χωριατιά μας και η έλλειψη της αίσθησης του μέτρου, που μας χαρακτήριζε τα τελευταία 25 χρόνια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ελληγενή, μπορεί εσύ να κατάλαβες ότι το θέμα είναι _σπίτι ή νοσοκομείο_, αλλά εγώ βλέποντας το κλιπάκι και διαβάζοντας το σχετικό άρθρο κατάλαβα ότι το θέμα είναι _παρεμβατική ή υποστηρικτική μαιευτική_.



Ναι, το θέμα είναι παρεμβατική ή υποστηρικτική μαιευτική, όπου στο νοσοκομείο βαφτίζεται παρεμβατική και στο σπίτι υποστηρικτική. 4:23: "The rythm of childbirth is *nothing* that fits within the sort of hospital environment and hospital business that goes on at the moment" - Sally Tracy, professor of midwifery, University of Sydney.

Δεν έχει θέση η γέννα στο νοσοκομείο. Νομίζω ότι πιο ξεκάθαρη θέση για το τι παρουσιάζει το βίντεο δεν υπάρχει.

Μια άλλη, πιο μετά, κατηγορεί την ιατρική για τεχνοκρατία. Ναι, συγγνώμη που φέραμε τεχνολογία και επιστήμη στην ιατρική, έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιούμε ακόμα βότανα και εμπειρικές διαπιστώσεις. Γενικά το βίντεο προωθεί άκρως οπισθοδρομικές απόψεις.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 19, 2012)

Κυρίες μου, μην ανησυχείτε: Η χίπικη ιατρική θα γίνει οσονούπω το νέο τρεντ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 19, 2012)

Τελικά ο καθένας βλέπει ό,τι θέλει. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δες κι εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 19, 2012)

Επειδή τα σχόλια έχουν αρχίσει να παίρνουν στροφή προς τρολιά μεριά, εγώ θα καταθέσω εδώ τα λόγια της Αόρατης (επειδή μάλλον παραήταν αχνά για να εντυπωθούν σε ορισμένα μυαλά) και θα αποχωρήσω ψωροπερήφανα μ' ένα ταρατατζούμ, επειδή η μαμά μου μου έχει πει να μην πολυεπιμένω με ανθρώπους που είναι οὔ με πείσεις, κἂν με πείσῃς, ο δε πατερούλης μου μου είχε πει αἱρετικόν ἄνθρωπον μετά μίαν καί δευτέραν νουθεσίαν παραιτοῦ και η δασκάλα μου στου κουφού την πόρτα όσο θέλεις βρόντα.
*
Γέννησα καθισμένη πάνω στην αγκαλιά του άντρα μου, κάτι που στο νοσοκομείο δεν θα το επέτρεπαν ούτε με σφαίρες. Σε όλη τη διάρκεια του τοκετού ήμουν ελεύθερη να κινηθώ όπως ένιωθα και να πάρω όποια στάση με βόλευε, ενώ στο νοσοκομείο είσαι υποχρεωμένη να είσαι ανάσκελα, στάση πολύ άβολη για γέννα (δοκιμάστε να ενεργηθείτε ξαπλωμένοι στο κρεβάτι). Επίσης είχα αντιμετώπιση πολύ ανθρώπινη και ζεστή από γιατρό και μαία, που ήταν μαζί μου από την προηγούμενη μέρα σχεδόν συνέχεια. Είχα το παιδί μου δίπλα μου από την πρώτη στιγμή, θήλασα από την πρώτη στιγμή, ενώ πολλές γυναίκες αποθαρρύνονται από τον θηλασμό λόγω της αρχικής δυσκολίας ή αποτρέπονται να θηλάσουν αμέσως επειδή "δεν έχουν ακόμη γάλα" (έχουν όμως το πρωτόγαλα ή πύαρ, που είναι θρεπτικό και αναγκαίο για το μωρό, επιπλέον ο θηλασμός απαιτείται για να διεγερθεί το στήθος και να αρχίσει η ροή του γάλακτος, και φυσικά παίζει τεράστιο και σημαντικό ρόλο στον συναισθηματικό δεσμό μητέρας παιδιού - κυριολεκτικά πλημμυρίζεις ορμόνες).

Για ό,τι αξίζει η γνώμη μου ή τα αισθήματά μου, έχω να πω ότι ήταν ίσως η πολυτιμότερη εμπειρία της ζωής μου και ότι δεν θα την άλλαζα με τίποτα.*

Άντε γεια χαρά. Θα τα πούμε στο Γούντστοκ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τελικά ο καθένας βλέπει ό,τι θέλει.



Ναι, πράγματι. Άλλα λέει το βίντεο κι άλλα λες εσύ. Εντελώς άλλα όμως. Το θέμα του βίντεο είναι "The rythm of childbirth is nothing that fits within the sort of hospital environment" κι εσύ αυτό το μεταφράζεις ως "θέλουμε υποστηρικτική ιατρική, όχι παρεμβατική". Μήπως το βίντεο περιέχει τίποτα κρυπτογραφημένο, που δεν έπιασα; Μήπως τα λόγια αυτά είναι συμβολικά και δεν τα καταλαβαίνω στην σωστή τους διάσταση; Μην είναι ποίηση;



bernardina said:


> Επειδή τα σχόλια έχουν αρχίσει να παίρνουν στροφή προς τρολιά μεριά, εγώ θα καταθέσω εδώ τα λόγια της Αόρατης (επειδή μάλλον παραήταν αχνά για να εντυπωθούν σε ορισμένα μυαλά) και θα αποχωρήσω ψωροπερήφανα μ' ένα ταρατατζούμ.



Ναι. Έφαγα μισή ώρα απ' τον χρόνο μου για να γράψω αυτό, απαντώντας αναλυτικά και στρωτά στα θέματα που τέθηκαν, προσπαθώντας να αναπτύξω επιχειρήματα, λογική και παραδείγματα κι αυτό μεταφράζεται ως τρολιά. Πολύ ευγενικό. Διαγράφεις την διάθεση, τον κόπο και τα λόγια του συνομιλητή σου ως τρολιά και μετά φεύγεις. Οκέι.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 19, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, πράγματι. Άλλα λέει το βίντεο κι άλλα λες εσύ. Εντελώς άλλα όμως. Το θέμα του βίντεο είναι "The rythm of childbirth is nothing that fits within the sort of hospital environment" κι εσύ αυτό το μεταφράζεις ως "θέλουμε υποστηρικτική ιατρική, όχι παρεμβατική". Μήπως το βίντεο περιέχει τίποτα κρυπτογραφημένο, που δεν έπιασα; Μήπως τα λόγια αυτά είναι συμβολικά και δεν τα καταλαβαίνω στην σωστή τους διάσταση; Μην είναι ποίηση;



You wouldn't understand this kind of poetry even if it hit you in the face.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2012)

Στο νήμα έχουν κατατεθεί μερικά από τα πιο όμορφα κομμάτια που έχουμε διαβάσει στη Λεξιλογία. Παράλληλα, διεξάγεται επίσης μια συζήτηση «τεχνικής φύσης» που, είναι φανερό, δεν πείθει τους μεν να αποδεχτούν τα στοιχεία των δε. Θα πρότεινα ένα μικρό ταϊμάουτ για περισυλλογή.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 19, 2012)

Κι εγώ κάτι γλωσσικό:


bernardina said:


> Στον αντίποδα: προγραμματισμένη καισαρική (σε εργάσιμη μέρα, για να μη χάσει το γουικέντ του ο γιατρός μου) με ένα σακί λεφταδάκια για τις _ξενοδοχειακές_ υπηρεσίες του μαιευτηρίου.


Λεφταδάκια; Όχι λεφτουδάκια;

εδιτ: ουπς, νόμιζα ότι έγραφα κάτω από τον Νίκελ και ξάφνου ανακαλύπτω ότι υπάρχει και δεύτερη σελίδα!


----------



## Elsa (Dec 19, 2012)

Helle, δεν έχω χρόνο να παραθέσω το παραμικρό επιστημονικό στοιχείο, θέλω μόνο να πω ότι ο τρόπος που προσεγγίζεις το θέμα είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, εξαρχής λάθος και έτσι τα συμπεράσματα που βγάζεις είναι χωρίς αντίκρυσμα. Μου φαίνεται μάλιστα πως δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να καταλάβεις την ουσία του θέματος και δεν το λέω προσβλητικά, απλώς αυτό αισθάνομαι: στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα, είναι σαν να μιλάμε άλλη γλώσσα χωρίς διερμηνέα, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συνεννοηθούμε.
Πάμε λοιπόν στα γκρίζα...
Εγώ δυστυχώς γέννησα σε ιδιωτικό μαιευτήριο (το πάλαι ποτέ, που είχα και ιδιωτική ασφάλιση που το κάλυπτε πλήρως!) γιατί ο γιατρός μου -κλασικά- ξεγένναγε εκεί. Ευτυχώς που είχα κάνει σε όλη την -εύκολη και φυσιολογική- εγκυμοσύνη μου, μαθήματα γιόγκα και αναπνοών, και μπόρεσα να γεννήσω γρήγορα. Αλλά πέρασα όλο το πακέτο: Παρακαλούσα τη μαία μου (που την ήξερα από πριν, είχαμε καλή σχέση κλπ κλπ) να με αφήσει να σηκωθώ, να περπατήσω, να πάω στη τουαλέτα, και με τα χίλια ζόρια (και κρυφά) με άφησε μία μόνο φορά σε 3 ώρες που πονούσα γιατί επικαλέστηκε κανόνες του -ιδιωτικού- μαιευτηρίου που αν τους παραβεί θα την επιπλήξουν. Η πόρτα του δωματίου ωδίνων ήταν συνεχώς ανοιχτή και μπαινόβγαινε όποιος ήθελε. Όταν καλοφάνηκε το κεφάλι του παιδιού, με έτρεξαν μέσα σε τρελό σαματά με το φορείο στο χειρουργείο, κάτω από τις λάμπες, σαν να έκανα επείγουσα επέμβαση, μου έδεσαν τα πόδια στους γνωστούς σιχαμένους αναβολείς των γυναικολόγων για να μην φάει καμιά κλωτσιά ο γιατρός, με έκοψαν στο περίνεο (η πιο σιχαμένη στιγμή της γέννας, ακόμα θυμάμαι το χρατς!) και αφού βγήκε το μωρό –πανεύκολα, με τρεις μονάχα εξωθήσεις-, το βούτηξαν και πήγαν να το «φτιάξουν». Εγώ έπαθα πανικό! «πού το πάτε, καλέ, φέρτε το να δω πώς μοιάζει!», δεν ήξερα καν τι φύλο είναι, δεν είχα θελήσει να μάθω, δεν φόραγα τους φακούς επαφής μου ούτε τα γυαλιά μου (κανόνες πάλι, δεν κατάλαβα γιατί) και με τη μυωπία που έχω, δεν είχα δει καθόλου πώς έμοιαζε αυτό που βγήκε από μέσα μου! Μου το έφεραν λοιπόν κοντά στο πρόσωπο για μια στιγμή και είδα τα ματάκια του, οπότε ησύχασα κάπως, είπα, θα το αναγνωρίσω μετά. Και τότε, ήρθε η αναισθησιολόγος και χωρίς κουβέντα, μου έκανε νάρκωση! Πριν χάσω τις αισθήσεις μου, ρώτησα «γιατί τώρα, αφού πέρασα όλη την ταλαιπωρία;», «για να ξεκουραστείς!», «μα δεν με ρωτήσατε αν κουράστηκα, εγώ θέλω να πάρω το μωρό στα χέρια μου!», «θα το πάρεις, αργότερα». Το αργότερα ήταν σε 5-6 ώρες… Τις 3 μέρες που έμεινα εκεί, πονούσα αφόρητα από την τομή στο περίνεο και δεν μπορούσα να πάω στη τουαλέτα χωρίς να κλαίω από τον πόνο. Το μωρό, μου το φέρναν σε στιλ επίσκεψης, κάποιες φορές τη μέρα (δε θυμάμαι πόσες, 4-5 ίσως) για λίγη ώρα. «Γιατί δεν το αφήνετε εδώ;», «Κανόνες του νοσοκομείου, για να ξεκουραστείς!» Βρε, από τι να κουράστηκα, όλη μέρα ξαπλωμένη είμαι, να σκέφτομαι το μωρό, μόνο του, ανάμεσα σε άλλα μοναχά μωρά, στα πυρέξ που τα βάζουν, σαν ψητά του φούρνου, να κλαίει και να με ζητάει, να του δίνουν ζαχαρόνερο και γάλα σκόνη, ενώ εγώ περίμενα μόνη μου, να κατέβει το δικό μου γάλα. Πώς να κατέβει όμως χωρίς μωρό; Με επιφοίτηση; Δεν είναι τυχαία ούτε η επιλόχεια κατάθλιψη, που ήταν πολύ της μόδας τότε, ούτε ότι οι γυναίκες δεν θήλαζαν, ούτε οι ίκτεροι ούτε, ούτε...
Πολύ θα ήθελα να ήταν τότε διαδεδομένη η γέννα στο σπίτι, όπως σήμερα! Ζηλεύω απίστευτα...


----------



## bernardina (Dec 19, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Κι εγώ κάτι γλωσσικό:
> 
> Λεφταδάκια; Όχι λεφτουδάκια;
> 
> εδιτ: ουπς, νόμιζα ότι έγραφα κάτω από τον Νίκελ και ξάφνου ανακαλύπτω ότι υπάρχει και δεύτερη σελίδα!



Ναι, είναι ένα ηθελημένο tribute στην παλιότερή μου φίλη (είμαστε μαζί από την πρώτη δημοτικού), παιδί της πιάτσας με μια καρδιά μάλαμα, που πρωτολάνσαρε αυτή τη λέξη στην παρέα. Δεσποινάκι, για πάρτη σου, κορίτσι μου! 
Δύτη, σ' ευχαριστώ για την ευκαιρία. ;)

Εδιτ: Έλσα, απάντησα στον Μαρίνο πριν διαβάσω το δικό σου κείμενο. Ειλικρινά, δεν έχω λόγια. Μπορώ μόνο να σ' ευχαριστήσω από βάθους καρδιάς γι' αυτή την τόσο προσωπική κατάθεση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2012)

Το ότι δεν έχω μήτρα δεν με κάνει ανίκανο να καταλάβω θέματα μητρότητας, κυνικό ή ξεροκέφαλο. Αυτό που μου αφαιρεί είναι η δυνατότηα μπορώ να γράφω ωραίες εκθέσεις για την γέννα μου.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 19, 2012)

Δεν υπαινίχθηκα ούτε κατά διάνοια ότι φταίει η έλλειψη μήτρας, άλλη είναι η αιτία. Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να σκέφτεται και μια γυναίκα σαν κι εσένα, ξέρω αρκετές που το κάνουν.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 19, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το ότι δεν έχω μήτρα δεν με κάνει ανίκανο να καταλάβω θέματα μητρότητας, κυνικό ή ξεροκέφαλο. Αυτό που μου αφαιρεί είναι η δυνατότηα μπορώ να γράφω ωραίες εκθέσεις για την γέννα μου.



Προφανώς η έλλειψη μήτρας δεν είναι υπεύθυνη για τον κυνισμό ή την ξεροκεφαλιά σου. Εντελώς φιλικά, μήπως πρέπει να το κοιτάξεις λίγο; Φαίνεσαι τόσο θυμωμένος που τρως γράμματα και ολόκληρες λέξεις. Ούτε εγώ μπορώ να γράψω ωραίες εκθέσεις για τη γέννα μου, αφού δεν γέννησα ποτέ, όμως αυτό δεν με εμποδίζει να καταλαβαίνω, να κατανοώ και να συμμερίζομαι. Θα συμμεριζόμουν, δε, ακόμα κι εσένα, ακόμα κι αν μιλούσες για θέματα καθαρά αντρικά μολονότι δεν διαθέτω όρχεις και πέος. Θα συμμεριζόμουν το σκεπτικό, την επιθυμία, το φόβο, τη λαχτάρα σου, αν μ' εννοείς... Εκείνη την άγρια ποίηση που σε χτύπησε καμιά δεκαριά φορές μέχρι τώρα στη μύτη και ούτε καν το πήρες χαμπάρι.


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 19, 2012)

Ήθελα να σημειώσω ότι ναι μεν προτάσεις όπως "ωραίες εκθέσεις για τη γέννα μου" είναι προσβλητικότατες (και θα έπρεπε να σβήνονται), αλλά και κάποιες παρεμβάσεις του τύπου "δεν σκοπεύω να εμπλακώ στη συζήτηση αλλά πάρτε ένα λινκ χωρίς καμία επεξήγηση" είναι αντίστοιχα άχρηστες.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 19, 2012)

Λέμε τα πράγματα με τ' όνομα ή το χρηστώνυμο τους, παρακαλώ.

Η επεξήγηση είναι αντίστοιχα άχρηστη για όποιον κάτσει και διαβάσει τις αναρτήσεις που προηγούνται. Ή απλά αν κλικάρει τον υπερσύνδεσμο. Δεν χρειάζεται όλοι μας να προσθέτουμε επεισόδια στη σαπουνόπερα.

Χαίρομαι που κάποιος επισήμανε το προσβλητικό του πράγματος, πάντως. Τώρα το ποιος προσβάλλει και ποιος όχι, απ' την άλλη, παίζεται. Αλλά καλή καρδιά, πάνω απ' όλα.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 19, 2012)

Έξοχα! Έπεσε και η σαπουνόπερα και συμπληρώθηκε το καρέ.
Γιατί ασχολείστε με ξένου μύλου αλέσματα αφού σας χαλάνε, ορέ παλικάρια; Ποιος σας έστριψε το χέρι πίσω από την πλάτη για να συμμετάσχετε με το ζόρι σε συζητήσεις που είναι κατώτερες του επιπέδου σας;
Αλλά, ναι. Καλή καρδιά, πάνω απ' όλα. Σωστά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2012)

Ω δίνες!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2012)

[SUP][/SUP]


agezerlis said:


> Ήθελα να σημειώσω ότι ναι μεν προτάσεις όπως "ωραίες εκθέσεις για τη γέννα μου" είναι προσβλητικότατες (και θα έπρεπε να σβήνονται), αλλά και κάποιες παρεμβάσεις του τύπου "δεν σκοπεύω να εμπλακώ στη συζήτηση αλλά πάρτε ένα λινκ χωρίς καμία επεξήγηση" είναι αντίστοιχα άχρηστες.



Συγγνώμη αν το πήρες έτσι, αλλά δεν είχα καθόλου σκοπό να προσβάλω κανέναν με αυτό που έγραψα. Έλλειψη συνεννόησης ίσως. Δεν έχουμε αρκετή επαφή. Ειδικά δε την Μελάνη για πιο λόγο να την προσβάλω; Δεν μου έκανε απολύτως τίποτα. Όχι ότι ΘΕΛΩ να προσβάλλω άλλους, αλλά ειδικά με την Μελάνη δεν έχω και αφορμή.



bernardina said:


> Φαίνεσαι τόσο θυμωμένος που τρως γράμματα και ολόκληρες λέξεις.



Δεν είμαι καθόλου θυμωμένος. Αυτό που εννοούσα μ' αυτό που έγραψα είναι ότι ορισμένοι εστιάζετε περισσότερο στο συναίσθημα και παρασύρεστε απ' αυτό, ενώ έχει και μια πολύ πεζή πλευρά το θέμα κι αυτή είναι η ασφάλεια. Εγώ απ' αυτήν την πλευρά το έπιασα ευθύς εξαρχής. Και μην βγάζεις βεβιασμένα συμπεράσματα στην βάση ψυχολογικών παρατηρήσεων τύπου "τρως γράμματα γιατί είσαι θυμωμένος". Το συγκεκριμένο το έγραφα από νέτμπουκ που είναι αρκετά μικρό για να γράψω άνετα αλλά και για να κάτσω να ελέγξω τι έγραψα (γράφω τυφλό, πολλές φορές μιλώντας κι εκείνη την στιγμή μιλούσα με κάποιον, μάλιστα). Μερικές φορές δεν πατάω αρκετά δυνατά τα πλήκτρα στο νέτμπουκ και δεν εμφανίζονται τα γράμματα χωρίς να το καταλάβω.

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, σκόπευα να παραθέσω κι άλλα πράγματα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να διαθέσω τον χρόνο αν είναι να κατηγορηθώ ότι τρολάρω και δεν βλέπω τα κρυφά νοήματα ποίησης, θέμα που προφανώς αφορά αποκλειστικά την γέννα στο σπίτι (γιατί φαντάζομαι ότι η γέννα στο σπίτι είναι μαγεία και στο νοσοκομείο είναι κάτι ανάμεσα σε αδιαθεσία και θρίλερ).


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 19, 2012)

Πραγματικά άλλα λέμε κι άλλα καταλαβαίνουμε, έτσι;

Η σαπουνόπερα δεν έχει να κάνει με το νήμα. Το νήμα ούτε κατώτερο είναι, ούτε βαρετό. Η σαπουνόπερα έχει να κάνει με τ' ότι αντί να συζητάμε για την ουσία του θέματος, καταλήγουμε στο να συζητάμε και να κοντραριζόμαστε επί του προσωπικού. Ή, για να είμαι και σωστός απέναντι στην αμέσως προηγούμενη απάντηση μου, καταλήγουμε ένα ολόκληρο φόρουμ να προσπαθούμε να πείσουμε τον Ελληγενή για το λανθασμένο, άστοχο ή εριστικό των εκάστοτε απόψεων του. Και είναι κι ένα κάρο νήματα επί νημάτων έχουν πάρει ακριβώς αυτή την πορεία. Τουλάχιστον σ' ότι μ' αφορά, αυτό το πράγμα έχει καταντήσει αηδία.

Οι λόγοι που τα γράφω όλα αυτά είναι 1) Scripta manent, άρα θα τα διαβάσει, εκτός κι αν βάλει πάλι το χέρι του κανένας μοδεράτορας, οπότε είμαι ξεκάθαρος απέναντι του, και 2) Ε όχι και να τα ακούω εγώ τώρα. Παραπάει, δηλαδή. Άλλος τρολάρει, άλλος αρπάζεται, άλλος την τρώει.

Είναι η πρώτη και η τελευταία φορά που απευθύνομαι σε οποιονδήποτε συμφορουμίτη κατ' αυτό τον τρόπο. 

Καλή καρδιά, Μπερναντίνα. Καλή καρδιά και πάλι.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 19, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> [SUP][/SUP] (γιατί φαντάζομαι ότι η γέννα στο σπίτι είναι μαγεία και στο νοσοκομείο είναι κάτι ανάμεσα σε αδιαθεσία και θρίλερ).



Για όσους δεν το πιάσανε με την πρώτη.

Άντε γεια.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 19, 2012)

Ε, μα, άνθρωπέ μου κι εσύ! Πετάς ρουκέτες στα τυφλά κι όποιον πάρει ο Χάρος, έχουμε και κοντό φιτίλι όλοι μας... :blush:
Οκέι, τώρα καταλαβαίνω, συμπάθα με.
Καλή καρδιά επί τρία. Νερό κι αλάτι. Και σου ζητώ συγνώμη για την ειρωνεία, οκέι; 
Και τώρα όλοι μαζί βαράτε τον Ελληγενή! (Έλα, πλάκα κάνω :twit:) 
Καιρός να αλαφρώσουμε το νήμα γιατί μας γκάστρωσε όλους. Και είναι πραγματικά αμαρτία να πηγαίνει χαμένο. Δεν ξέρω ποιος το συμμερίζεται, αλλά εγώ αισθάνομαι ότι διαφέρει ελαφρώς από τα υπόλοιπα, για ευνόητους λόγους.
Και λίγος συναισθηματισμός δε βλάπτει, ρε παλικάρι (πάλι στον Ελλη απευθύνομαι, εντάξει;) )


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2012)

Για μένα τρολιά είναι να παίρνεις ένα κομμάτι που σε βολεύει για να εκφράσεις την άποψή σου. Απ' ό,τι έγραψα αυτό σε ενδιέφερε, έτσι; Εξάλλου το έγραψα ακριβώς για να δω ποιος θα σταθεί σ' αυτό και όχι στα υπόλοιπα που έγραψα.

Οκέι, κακώς ασχολούμαι. Κακώς κάθομαι σαν τον ηλίθιο να προσπαθώ να εξηγώ με επιχειρήματα και στοιχεία τις θέσεις μου. Θα μπορούσα να γράφω ένα "δεν βαριέσαι, άντε γεια" και να τελειώνω με την συζήτηση. Άλλωστε σκοπός του διαλόγου είναι να μην εκθέτουμε τίποτα (τις απόψεις μας, τους εαυτούς μας, κτλ).


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 19, 2012)

Παλικάρι.

Δεν ξέρω τι θέματα έχεις.

Δεν με ενδιαφέρουνε.

Δεν πρόκειται να εκτρέψω άλλο το νήμα, μόνο και μόνο για να ασχοληθώ μαζί σου. Αν αυτό θέλεις, είμαι σίγουρος ότι άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ μπορεί να έχουν την όρεξη και τη διάθεση να ικανοποιήσουν την ανάγκη σου και με το παραπάνω.

Δεν έχει και νόημα. Εξάλλου.

Καλό σου απόγευμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2012)

Ναι, αυτό θέλω. Κοιμάμαι κι ονειρεύομαι με την σκέψη ότι θα έρθεις να μου την πεις σε ένα νήμα του φόρουμ. Καληνύχτα.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ε, μα, άνθρωπέ μου κι εσύ! Πετάς ρουκέτες στα τυφλά κι όποιον πάρει ο Χάρος, έχουμε και κοντό φιτίλι όλοι μας... :blush:
> Οκέι, τώρα καταλαβαίνω, συμπάθα με.
> Καλή καρδιά επί τρία. Νερό κι αλάτι. Και σου ζητώ συγνώμη για την ειρωνεία, οκέι;



Δεν υπάρχει κάτι για να συγχωρήσω. It's just the ways of them internetz, darlin' :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2012)

...





Επειδή βλέπω το νήμα να έχει πάρει τον αποπάνω δρόμο και τα παγόβουνα να πλησιάζουν απειλητικά και, παρά τις ανοχές και τις αντοχές των αρμόδιων της Λεξιλογίας που καμιά φορά παρερμηνεύονται, υπάρχουν και όρια και κανόνες και διαδικασίες στο φόρουμ, πέρα από τους αυτονόητους της κόσμιας συμπεριφοράς μεταξύ ανθρώπων και του ουσιαστικού διαλόγου (που δυστυχώς δεν είναι για όλους αυτονόητοι), το κλειδώνω για λίγο πριν εκτραπεί εντελώς, μέχρι να ηρεμήσουν τα πνεύματα, να ξανασκεφτούν και δεύτερη και τρίτη φορά αυτό που θέλουν να πουν όσοι συμμετέχουν.
Όταν ξεκλειδωθεί, αν εκτραπεί πάλι, υπάρχουν και άλλα μέτρα.

Ευχαριστώ και καλό είναι να θυμόμαστε ότι βρισκόμαστε στη Λεξιλογία, όχι σε καφενείο, όχι σε ξέφραγο αμπέλι.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Γέννες στον δυτικό κόσμο. Μία πρόγευση (έχω κι άλλες):
> 
> The 13th Report of the Perinatal and Infant Mortality Committee of Western Australia for Deaths in the Triennium 2005–07:
> 
> ...


Ας δούμε και τι *παρέλειψες *να αναφέρεις:
Some caution must be exercised in interpreting home birth data *due to small absolute numbers*. (σελ. 9)
There are *insufficient data about morbidity associated with homebirth* in WA. (σελ. 12 & 118)
Due to very small total numbers of deaths in the planned homebirth group, the mortality rate from the hospital births group was applied to the homebirths population in order to derive an indirectly standardised rate ratio. *As the number of deaths from planned homebirths is very small, the reliability of the mortality rates produced is decreased, and caution should be used in interpreting these rates.* (σελ. 80)
Από τις 658 «planned home births», οι «actual home births» ήταν κατά 99 λιγότερες (δηλ. 559) χωρίς ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ δεν βρήκα να αναφέρεται το εάν οι 4[SUP]‡[/SUP] περιγεννητικοί θάνατοι (ή πόσοι θάνατοι στο φινάλε) ήταν στις γέννες που τελικώς πραγματοποιήθηκαν στο σπίτι και/ή εάν για όσους τυχόν παρατηρήθηκαν σε γέννες που είχαν προγραμματιστεί για το σπίτι αλλά τελέστηκαν στο νοσοκομείο causal factor είναι το ότι είχαν αρχικώς προγραμματιστεί να γίνουν στο σπίτι. ([SUP]‡[/SUP]Λέω 4 θάνατοι αντί των συνολικώς 7, διότι στη σελ. 79 αναφέρεται ότι: «The other three deaths that occurred in planned home births were due to congenital abnormalities and had no preventable medical factors.»)
.
.


Hellegennes said:


> Ο τρόπος που κοιτάζω τις μελέτες είναι με βάση το μεθοδολογικό τους υπόβαθρο, όχι με βάση τα ξερά τους συμπεράσματα. Ενίοτε, δε, βλέπω έρευνες που τα συμπεράσματά τους δεν υποστηρίζονται από τα στοιχεία που παραθέτουν (χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα αυτή, παντελώς άσχετη με την συζήτησή μας).


To ότι έχουν υπάρξει έρευνες όπου τα συμπεράσματα δεν προέκυπταν από τα παρατιθέμενα σε αυτές στοιχεία είναι ένα δεδομένο παντελώς άσχετο με την κουβέντα εδώ, και μόνο ως προσπάθεια θολώματος των νερών μπορεί να εκληφθεί. Το εάν κάποιες από τις _συγκεκριμένες _μελέτες που πραγματεύονται το _συγκεκριμένο_ θέμα έχουν σφάλματα, κενά ή λογικά άλματα τότε το onus probandi πέφτει στους ώμους αυτού που τις αμφισβητεί. Αλλά με γενικολογίες και αφορισμούς τού τύπου «η ορθότητα της κατά περίπτωση ακολουθούμενης επιστημονικής μεθοδολογίας c'est moi» φρονώ πως δεν μπορεί να στοιχειοθετηθεί τίποτα.
.
.


Hellegennes said:


> Την μελέτη που έβαλα την διάλεξα γιατί αφορά σύνολο στοιχείων και όχι στατιστικό δείγμα, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να έχει bias τουλάχιστον ως προς το δείγμα.


Από τις έρευνες που τσιτάρησα στο #44:

Η πρώτη μελέτησε το σύνολο (ΟΧΙ δείγμα) των γεννήσεων στο σπίτι επί μία διετία, και για το νοσοκομείο πήρε δείγμα από τις γεννήσεις χαμηλού ρίσκου (επαναλαμβάνω: χαμηλού ρίσκου). Ας το ξαναματαπώ άλλη μια φορά: Δείγμα είχε όχι για το σπίτι, αλλά για το νοσοκομείο, όπου η σύγκριση έγινε με γεννήσεις _χαμηλού _ρίσκου.
Η τρίτη το γράφει επίσης ξεκάθαρα: «*All home births* involving certified professional midwives across the United States (98% of cohort) and Canada, 2000.»
.
.


Hellegennes said:


> Κατά δεύτερο λόγο την διάλεξα γιατί η Αυστραλία έχει πολύ μικρό ποσοστό θανάτων εγκύων (μικρότερο της Γαλλίας, Γερμανίας, Βελγίου, Λουξεμβούργου, Ελβετίας, Καναδά, ΗΠΑ, ΗΒ).


Ναι, αλλά εσύ ο ίδιος παραδέχεσαι ότι η Δυτική Αυστραλία έχει και τους Αβορίγινες των οποίων «τα δικά τους ποσοστά (θνησιμότητας) είναι υψηλότερα, αρκετά υψηλότερα». Αυτό δεν επηρεάζει τη συγκρισιμότητα των στοιχείων;
.
.


Hellegennes said:


> Εξήγησα και πιο πάνω ότι το εγγενές πρόβλημα που έχουν οι περισσότερες μελέτες που δεν δείχνουν διαφορές είναι η σύγκριση δείγματος χαμηλού ρίσκου (σπίτι) με δείγμα όλων των κατηγοριών ρίσκου (νοσοκομείο). Θέλεις μια έρευνα που να συγκρίνει δείγμα χαμηλού κινδύνου κι απ' τις δυο πλευρές, αλλιώς συγκρίνεις μήλα με πορτοκάλια.


Μάλλον δεν διάβασες καθόλου το #44: _Και _η πρώτη _και _η δεύτερη _και _η τρίτη μελέτη μιλούν _πολύ συγκεκριμένα_ για γεννήσεις χαμηλού ρίσκου στο νοσοκομείο — με αυτές και μόνον αυτές γίνεται η σύγκριση.
.
.


Hellegennes said:


> Δεν υπάρχει απολύτως κανένα επιστημονικό στοιχείο (κι έψαξα αρκετά για να βρω τέτοια) που να δείχνει ότι υπάρχει άλλου είδους όφελος, όπως ξέρω 'γώ το θήλασμα από την πρώτη μέρα. Υπάρχουν έρευνες που υποστηρίζουν ανάλογα πράγματα, αλλά αυτές που βρήκα έχουν αρκετές μεθοδολογικές τρύπες (αν μπορώ, αργότερα, ίσως παρουσιάσω μια απ' αυτές).


Νιώθω σχεδόν βέβαιος πως θα τις έχεις μελετήσει ήδη όλες τους: http://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=human+colostrum


----------



## Marinos (Dec 24, 2012)

Διάλειμμα: Σπάνιες απεικονίσεις της ώρας του τοκετού από την αρχαιότητα.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 24, 2012)

Διαλείμματος συνέχεια: 
Πολυθρόνες τοκετού, εδώ (ακόμα και αναδιπλούμενες, για εύκολη αποθήκευση και μεταφορά!) και εδώ.


----------



## arberlis† (Dec 30, 2012)

Ε, ας δούμε πώς αρχίζει ο F. Scott Fitzgerald το διήγημά του “The Curious Case of Benjamin Button” (από τη συλλογή _Tales of the Jazz Age _του 1922).


«As long ago as 1860 it was the proper thing to be born at home. At present, so I am told, the high gods of medicine have decreed that the first cries of the young shall be uttered upon the anesthetic air of a hospital, preferably a fashionable one. So young Mr and Mrs Roger Button were fifty years ahead of style when they decided, one day in the summer of 1860, that their first baby should be born in a hospital. Whether this anachronism had any bearing upon the astonishing history I am about to set down will never be known.»

Καλή συνέχεια (υπάρχει στο Διαδίκτυο), και καλή χρονιά.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2013)

Τελικά η γέννα στο σπίτι στην Ελλάδα μάλλον έχει την πρώτη επιβεβαιωμένη παρενέργεια: να σε στείλει φυλακή.
*Δικαζόμαστε γιατί γεννήσαμε στο σπίτι*


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2013)

Απορία: 
α. τελικά τι τους κάνανε τους πλακούντες; (πάντως κάποιοι τους κάνουνε κρέμα προσώπου ή τους τρώνε)
β. αν το ζήτημα είναι ότι δεν έγινε σωστή καταστροφή των υποπροϊόντων της διαδικασίας, τότε αυτό δεν είναι ευθύνη των μαιών/ του ιατρικού προσωπικού και όχι των ασθενών; Όταν πάω για εξέταση αίματος δεν είναι ευθύνη μου το τι κάνουν με τις ενέσεις. 
γ. μα καλά, τη μήνυση την κάνει ο σύλλογος ΜΑΙΩΝ; Οι μαίες που αγωνίζονται για περισσότερα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα;

ΥΓ Στο μεταξύ μένω άφωνη με την εξής πληροφορία από το κείμενο: 51% των γεννήσεων γίνονται με καισαρική με βάση στατιστικά στοιχεία που δημοσιεύθηκαν στο Βήμα και στην Καθημερινή


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 27, 2013)

Εγώ δεν το πιστεύω αν δεν δω την μελέτη. Οποιαδήποτε μέσο ενημέρωσης κι αν δημοσιεύει επιστημονική μελέτη, όσο κύρος κι αν έχει, δεν το εμπιστεύομαι. Δεν είναι μόνο η τάση των ΜΜΕ να τροποποιούν κατά το δοκούν τις επιστημονικές μελέτες αλλά αποτελεί εγγενές πρόβλημα το ότι δεν μπορούν να τις αξιολογήσουν.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2013)

Δεν υπάρχει «δεν ξέρω», υπάρχει «βαριέμαι να γκουγκλάρω».
http://eurpub.oxfordjournals.org/content/15/3/288.long


----------



## bernardina (Mar 27, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Δεν υπάρχει «δεν ξέρω», υπάρχει «βαριέμαι να γκουγκλάρω».
> http://eurpub.oxfordjournals.org/content/15/3/288.long



Και κοίτα να δεις σύμπτωση, που την ίδια στιγμή διάβαζα αυτό εδώ.
Έχει ενδιαφέρον, δεν μπορείς να πεις...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2013)

Και, για σύγκριση, πώς ήταν τα νούμερα το 1993: http://intqhc.oxfordjournals.org/content/8/2/159.long


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Και κοίτα να δεις σύμπτωση, που την ίδια στιγμή διάβαζα αυτό εδώ.
> Έχει ενδιαφέρον, δεν μπορείς να πεις...


Το οποίο άρθρο δεν μπαίνει στην ουσία της στατιστικής ανάλυσης, αλλά υπογραμμίζει μοναχά την ενόχληση της συντάκτριάς του για τη δραματοποίηση. Πχ λέει για τα «μόνο τρία νοσοκομεία», αλλά δεν μιλάει καθόλου για το τι πά' να πει «στατιστικά σημαντικός» στη στατιστική ανάλυση.

Παρεμπ, σκόπιμα δεν τσιτάρισα δημοσιεύσεις ερευνών σε πανεπιστημιακά νοσοκομεία, διότι εκεί πάντα τα ποσοστά των καισαρικών είναι υψηλότερα λόγω των πολλών διενεργούμενων τοκετών υψηλού ρίσκου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2013)

Το πιο εκπληκτικό από τη μελέτη του Μόσιαλου (που έδωσε ο Ζαζ πιο πάνω και έχει ήδη τα χρονάκια της, πέρασε τη δεκαετία) είναι ότι _έγινε για άλλο σκοπό_. Όπως λένε οι ερευνητές αφού εξηγήσουν το περιβάλλον όπου έγινε η έρευνα, τα προβλήματα από την επιλογή των νοσοκομείων της συγκεκριμένης πόλης κλπ κλπ:

While the hospitals may not be representative of the city or country as a whole, *the objective of this study was to investigate the factors influencing physicians' practices, and not to generalize the findings on a greater scale*.

Από εκεί και πέρα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 27, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Το οποίο άρθρο δεν μπαίνει στην ουσία της στατιστικής ανάλυσης, αλλά υπογραμμίζει μοναχά την ενόχληση της συντάκτριάς του για τη δραματοποίηση. Πχ λέει για τα «μόνο τρία νοσοκομεία», αλλά δεν μιλάει καθόλου για το τι πά' να πει «στατιστικά σημαντικός» στη στατιστική ανάλυση.



Την έρευνα που έδωσες την είχα ήδη δει και την θεωρώ αμφίβολης αξίας για τους λόγους που υπογραμμίζει και η κυρία στο link. Δεν υπάρχει τυχαίοτητα στο δείγμα. Πρόκειται για τρία προεπιλεγμένα νοσοκομεία, και τα τρία στην Αθήνα. Δεν τίθεται θέμα στατιστικού μεγέθος, το δείγμα που χρησιμοποίησαν είναι μεγάλο, δεδομένου ότι μελέτησαν όλες τις γεννήσεις της συγκεκριμένης περιόδου. Το θέμα είναι η τυχαιότητα του δείγματος.

Αν επιλέξω τρία συγκεκριμένα σχολεία για να ερευνήσω την απόδοση των μαθητών, δεν έχει σημασία πόσων μαθητών την απόδοση θα μελετήσω.


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2013)

Από προσωπική πείρα, τείνω να πιστέψω ότι το ποσοστό είναι μεγαλύτερο στην Ελλάδα. Δεν ξέρω σίγουρα πόσο μεγαλυτερο, αλλά είναι σίγουρα. 
Και το να αμφισβητεί κανείς τις οδηγίες της ΠΟΥ (όπως κανεί η κα Αντικλέιδι) είναι από τα αχαρακτήριστα. 
Άλλωστε το λέει και στο πρώτο σχόλιο της: το 25% των αλλοδαπών αλλά το 60% των ιδιωτικά ασφαλισμένων γεννάνε με καισαρική. Αυτό αν μη τι άλλο δείχνει μια τάση.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2013)

Πολλές μελέτες για τη σκοπιμότητα της καισαρικής τσιτάρουν μια άλλη ελληνική μελέτη που συμπεριλαμβάνεται σε αυτές που παρέλειψα επειδή αφορά πανεπιστημιακό νοσοκομείο· ωστόσο έχει ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον συμπέρασμα (που 'ναι κι ένας λόγος που τσιτάρεται συχνά):The increasing cesarean section rates have become one of the most debated topics in maternity care worldwide, due to the fact that *high rates of cesarean delivery do not provide better perinatal care*. (Το απόσπασμα είναι από _Alarming rise of cesarean births: __a single center experience_ των Y. Simsek et al· το πρωτότυπο από P. Tampakoudis et al, _Cesarean section rates and indications in __Greece: data from a 24 year period in a teaching __hospital_, Clin Exp Obstet Gynecol 2004; 31: 289-292.)​Για το ότι τα στοιχεία των ερευνών στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι πολύ πρόσφατα, υπάρχουν και χειρότερα (αντιγράφω από τη δημοσίευση _Is a Rising Cesarean Delivery Rate Inevitable? Trends in Industrialized Countries, 1987 to 2007_ των Eugene Declercq PhD, Robin Young PhD, Howard Cabral PhD, MPH, Jeffrey Ecker MD, 10/03/2011, DOI: 10.1111/j.1523-536X.2010.00459.x):Two countries that met both volume and gross domestic product standards, Greece and Japan, were excluded because consistent recent data on cesarean delivery rates were not published in international sources and could not be located from country sources. *The case of Greece may be notable, as at the time of the last reported rate in the WHO Europe Database (1991), the country had the highest cesarean rate (24%) in Europe.*
​Και, Δόκτωρ, τις γενικεύσεις σχετικά με την ηθική (ή την έλλειψή της) που υπαγορεύει την επιλογή καισαρικής την κάνουν άλλες δημοσιεύσεις, π.χ. http://jme.bmj.com/content/38/8/470.short.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Την έρευνα που έδωσες την είχα ήδη δει και την θεωρώ αμφίβολης αξίας για τους λόγους που υπογραμμίζει και η κυρία στο link. Δεν υπάρχει τυχαίοτητα στο δείγμα. Πρόκειται για τρία προεπιλεγμένα νοσοκομεία, και τα τρία στην Αθήνα. Δεν τίθεται θέμα στατιστικού μεγέθος, το δείγμα που χρησιμοποίησαν είναι μεγάλο, δεδομένου ότι μελέτησαν όλες τις γεννήσεις της συγκεκριμένης περιόδου. Το θέμα είναι η τυχαιότητα του δείγματος.


 Ειλικρινά αρχίζω να αναρωτιέμαι μέχρι τι επίπεδο γνωρίζεις στατιστική ανάλυση (δεν σου το λέω ως προσβολή, σου το λέω για να μην εκτίθεσαι).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 27, 2013)

Μέχρι αρκετά καλό επίπεδο. Ξαναλέω ότι το δείγμα είναι ικανό αλλά δεν είναι τυχαίο. Σε μη τυχαίο δείγμα δεν μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις τα περισσότερα από τα θεωρήματα των πιθανοτήτων, πάνω στα οποία βασίζεται η στατιστική μεθοδολογία. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, χωρίς τυχαίο δείγμα μπορείς να έχεις ενδείξεις στατιστικών συμπερασμάτων. Επίσης εισάγεις bias.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2013)

Λες : «Σε μη τυχαίο δείγμα δεν μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις τα περισσότερα από τα θεωρήματα των πιθανοτήτων, πάνω στα οποία βασίζεται η στατιστική μεθοδολογία.» Αυτό είναι αλήθεια για μικρά δείγματα. Για πες μου όμως, όταν το δείγμα είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλο, ποια είναι αυτά τα θεωρήματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 27, 2013)

Σε πόσο μεγάλα δείγματα αρχίζουν να εφαρμόζονται οι νόμοι των πιθανοτήτων σε μη τυχαία δείγματα; Ας πάρουμε τις τελευταίες βουλευτικές εκλογές. Διαλέγω, χωρίς να θυμάμαι τα αποτελέσματα, την Β΄ Πειραιώς, την Α΄ Θεσσαλονίκης και την Δράμα.

Αποτελέσματα Β΄ Πειραιώς:
ΣΥΡΙΖΑ: 36%
ΝΔ: 19%
ΑΝΕΛ: 9%

Αποτελέσματα Α΄ Θεσσαλονίκης:
ΝΔ: 28%
ΣΥΡΙΖΑ: 27%
ΠΑΣΟΚ: 10%

Αποτελέσματα Δράμας:
ΝΔ: 36%
ΣΥΡΙΖΑ: 18%
ΠΑΣΟΚ: 17%

Αποτελέσματα εκλογών: ΣΥΡΙΖΑ 27%, ΝΔ 30%, ΠΑΣΟΚ 12%

Αυτά είναι αποτελέσματα από μεγάλες εκλογικές περιφέρειες. Η επιλογή τους ήταν τυχαία, και το μέγεθος μεγάλο, όμως το δείγμα δεν είναι στατιστικά τυχαίο, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει τερατώδης απόκλιση μεταξύ των περιφερειών. Δεν είναι βέβαια το ίδιο πράγμα με την εν λόγω μελέτη, αλλά δείχνει μια χαρά ότι το μη τυχαίο δείγμα, όσο μεγάλο κι αν είναι, ενέχει την πιθανότητα λανθασμένων συμπερασμάτων (χωρίς απαραίτητα να σημαίνει αυτό ότι όντως είναι λανθασμένα τα συμπεράσματα).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν είναι βέβαια το ίδιο πράγμα με την εν λόγω μελέτη...


...ούτε είναι αυτό που σε ρώτησα. Εγώ περιμένω απάντηση σε αυτό που ρώτησα, όχι πυροτεχνήματα εν είδει επιχειρημάτων.


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2013)

Βρε Ελληγενή, πέρα από στατιστικά κλπ, γιατί αμφισβητείς ότι περιέχει ακρίβειες ένα peer-reviewed paper που το έχουν ελέγξει και εγκρίνει ειδικοί; Ο Μόσιαλος μπορεί να έγινε γνωστός στο ευρύ κοινό λόγω της ατυχούς πολιτικής σταδιοδρομίας του, αλλά σαν ερευνητής με ειδικότητα την δημόσια υγεία δεν αμφισβητήθηκε ποτέ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 27, 2013)

Δεν παρατήρησες τι ακριβώς είπα. Είπα ότι το συμπέρασμα της έρευνας είναι αμφίβολης αξίας. Μεθοδολογικά δεν έχει λάθος, άρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κοπεί σε peer review. Το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο τα συμπεράσματα της έρευνάς τους δείχνουν την πραγματική εικόνα στην Ελλάδα σαν χώρα. Εξάλλου το peer review δεν εγγυάται πάντα ότι μια έρευνα δεν έχει προβλήματα bias. Την περίπτωση του Ζακ Μπενβενίστ και της δημοσίευσής του στο Nature θα την ξέρεις, φαντάζομαι.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2013)

Και το ότι το επιχείρημα falsum in uno, falsum in omnibus συνιστά logical fallacy θα το ξέρεις, φαντάζομαι. Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο πιστεύεις πως είναι το ποσοστό των συνολικών γεννών που καλύφτηκαν από τη συγκεκριμένη έρευνα. Κι αναρωτιέμαι ακόμη αν συνεχίζεις να θεωρείς πως τα πολύ μεγάλα δείγματα έχουν περιορισμούς αναφορικά με την τυχαιότητα. Ή τέλος αν αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι και η τυχαιότητα αποτελεί ένα κόνσεπτ που πάντα το προσεγγίζουμε· δεν κυκλοφορεί σε απόλυτη μορφή, απλώς διέπεται από ορισμένες προϋποθέσεις που απλώς φέρνουν τον ερευνητή στην ασφαλή πλευρά — όπως ακριβώς τον φέρνουν και τα πολύ μεγάλα δείγματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 27, 2013)

Μην διαστρέφεις τα λεγόμενά μου, δεν έφερα το παράδειγμα του Μπενβενίστ για να υποστηρίξω ότι η συγκεκριμένη έρευνα έχει bias, αλλά ως παράδειγμα ότι το peer review δεν εγγυάται την μη ύπαρξη bias. Και το "δεν εγγυάται" δεν είναι ισοδύναμο με το "δεν έχει κανένα μέσο να ελέγξει".

Το ποσοστό επί του συνόλου δεν μας ενδιαφέρει, σημασία έχει ο απόλυτος αριθμός, αλλά αυτό έχει ως προϋπόθεση το δείγμα να είναι σωστά επιλεγμένο. Νομίζω ότι, για κάποιον που δεν έχει εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις μαθηματικών, αυτό φαίνεται πολύ καλά στο παράδειγμα της Β΄ Πειραιώς, που είναι το 10% των ψηφοφόρων και το αποτέλεσμα που έβγαλε δεν είναι ούτε κατά διάνοια κοντινό στο συνολικό. Τα exit polls, από την άλλη, χρησιμοποιούν δείγματα της τάξης των 10.000 ατόμων είτε κάνουν την μέτρηση στην Ελλάδα είτε στις ΗΠΑ. Δεν χρειάζεται να μετρήσουν σημαντικό ποσοστό του πληθυσμού, χρειάζεται να μετρήσουν σωστά κατανεμημένο δείγμα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2013)

Συνεχίζω να είμαι περίεργος για το αν ξέρεις πόσες γεννήσεις ήταν το δείγμα της συγκεκριμένης έρευνας και πόσες έγιναν εκείνον τον μήνα σε όλη την Ελλάδα — για να δω βρε παιδί μου και το πώς μπορείς και αξιολογείς τελικά τις έρευνες. Όσο για την εμμονή σου με τα αποτελέσματα των ψηφοφοριών, δεν γνωρίζω αν δείχνουν γνώση μαθηματικών, αλλά σίγουρα δείχνουν άγνοια στατιστικής συμπερασματολογίας καθότι είναι παντελώς άσχετα με το θέμα μας εδώ. Τάξη μεγέθους δειγμάτων για έρευνες τοκετών, έχεις; Το ότι σε ολόκληρη την Αθήνα οι γέννες σχεδόν στο σύνολό τους γίνονται σε πέντε μαιευτήρια, το ξέρεις;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 28, 2013)

Περιμένω λοιπόν να μου δώσεις εσύ τα νούμερα, αφού επιμένεις, που δείχνουν τι ποσοστό των πανελλαδικών γεννήσεων μελέτησε η συγκεκριμένη έρευνα.

Επαναλαμβάνω για πολλοστή φορά ότι ο λόγος που χρειάζεται δείγμα από περισσότερα νοσοκομεία και περιοχές της χώρας είναι γιατί οι πρακτικές που ακολουθούνται δεν οφείλονται σε κατά βάση τυχαίους λόγους. Υπάρχουν κλινικές που προτιμούν και προκρίνουν τις καισαρικές.

Εαν εξετάζαμε π.χ. το ποσοστό θνησιμότητας από ιώσεις, με βάση τρία μεγάλα νοσοκομεία, δεν θα μας ενδιέφερε το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα γιατί εκεί η κατανομή είναι κατά βάση τυχαία. Δηλαδή πάνω-κάτω έχεις ίδιες πιθανότητες να πεθάνεις, σε όποιο σημείο της χώρας κι αν βρίσκεσαι. Εκτός βέβαια κι αν συντρέχει κάποιος ειδικός λόγος, όπως π.χ. τοπική επιδημία ίωσης με μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά θνησιμότητας. Όμως το να προβείς σε καισαρική τομή δεν είναι 100% τυχαίο, είναι και θέμα επιλογής, όχι μόνο των γιατρών αλλά και των υποψήφιων γονέων.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 28, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Τελικά η γέννα στο σπίτι στην Ελλάδα μάλλον έχει την πρώτη επιβεβαιωμένη παρενέργεια: να σε στείλει φυλακή.
> *Δικαζόμαστε γιατί γεννήσαμε στο σπίτι*



Ζαζ, συμπληρωματικά, δημοσίευση του πατέρα της "79ης κατηγορούμενης", του (γιατρού, μεταξύ άλλων) Κλεάνθη Γρίβα: Ο τοκετός στο σπίτι, διώκεται στο Ελλαδιστάν.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 28, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Περιμένω λοιπόν να μου δώσεις εσύ τα νούμερα, αφού επιμένεις, που δείχνουν τι ποσοστό των πανελλαδικών γεννήσεων μελέτησε η συγκεκριμένη έρευνα.


Μα επιμένω επειδή θέλω να διαπιστώσω εάν είσαι τελικά σε θέση να εντοπίσεις και να διακρίνεις τέτοια στοιχειώδη σε μια έρευνα — διότι είμαι περίεργος να μάθω αν αυτό που διαλαλείς ότι κάνεις (δηλ. αξιολόγηση των δημοσιεύσεων ώστε να τις ξεχωρίζεις σε καλές και σε αμφιβόλου αξίας) μπορείς να το κάνεις πραγματικά, ή απλώς τις κρίνεις με βάση τις δικές σου προσωπικές πεποιθήσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 16, 2013)

Καλημέρα.

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω σ' αυτήν την συζήτηση, που είχε πάρει αρκετά άσχημη τροπή και ζητώ αναδρομικά συγγνώμη γι' αυτό, μια ανακοίνωση της Ελληνικής Μαιευτικής και Γυναικολογικής Εταιρείας, σχετικά με τον τοκετό στο σπίτι. Θεωρώ ότι είναι αρκετά ψύχραιμη και θίγει κάνα-δυο σημαντικά ζητήματα όσον αφορά το πλαίσιο διεξαγωγής μιας τέτοιας συζήτησης, όπως το νομικό και θεσμικό πλαίσιο που θα επιτρέπει και ταυτόχρονα θα ορίζει πώς πρέπει να επιλέγονται οι περιπτώσεις που κρίνονται ασφαλείς για το τοκετό στο σπίτι. Δεν είναι μεγάλη σε μέγεθος, αξίζει να την διαβάσετε.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2013)

Η ανακοίνωση της Ελληνικής Μαιευτικής και Γυναικολογικής Εταιρείας ξεκινά αναφέροντας: «Είναι *αδιαμφισβήτητο* γεγονός ότι πρόσφατες μελέτες απέδειξαν τριπλάσιο κίνδυνο θανάτου του νεογνού στο σπίτι σε σχέση με τον τοκετό σε νοσοκομείο», με μοναδική παραπομπή στη δημοσίευση Kirby, R.S. and J. Frost, _Maternal and newborn outcomes in planned home birth vs planned hospital births: a metaanalysis_.

Εκείνο το οποίο όμως δεν αναφέρεται είναι ότι η συγκεκριμένη δημοσίευση έτυχε έντονης αρνητικής υποδοχής από πολλούς γιατρούς (βλ. συνημμένο) οι οποίοι κατηγόρησαν ευθέως τους συγγραφείς για αντιεπιστημονικότητα (και την Elsevier ότι δέχεται δημοσιεύσεις που δεν πληρούν τα σχετικά κριτήρια). Η Elsevier αναγκάστηκε να επανεξετάσει το άρθρο και κατέληξε μεν να το διατηρήσει, παροτρύνοντας ωστόσο τους αναγνώστες να προβούν στη δική τους ανάλυση και ερμηνεία των αποτελεσμάτων.

Αλλά για την ΕΜΓΕ ο αφορισμός που διατυπώνει είναι «αδιαμφισβήτητος»...


ΥΓ Να επισημάνω ότι οι συγγραφείς της συγκεκριμένης δημοσίευσης δεν είναι καν οι Kirby & Frost που αναφέρει η ΕΓΜΕ, αλλά οι Wax JR, Lucas FL, Lamont M, et al. Οι Kirby & Frost είναι μεταξύ των πολλών που έκραξαν τους συγγραφείς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 16, 2013)

Ωστόσο το σημαντικό κομμάτι της ανακοίνωσης δεν είναι αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2013)

Χέλλε, ως απλός αναγνώστης του νήματος, καταλαβαίνω ότι η κριτική στις θέσεις σου σε όλο το νήμα από τον Ζάζουλα είναι ότι πολλά από τα στοιχεία που κυκλοφορούν δεν έχουν περάσει απόλυτα όλα τα κριτήρια της επιστημονικής βασάνου. Εδώ, π.χ., δεν μπορεί μια ανακοίνωση ιατρικής ένωσης να ισχυρίζεται ως «αδιαμφισβήτητο» κάτι που έχει αμφισβητηθεί, ούτε να αναφέρει λάθος τα ονόματα συντακτών και επικριτών. Αυτή δεν δείχνει πια για επιστημονική εκτίμηση, αλλά ιατροπολιτική ή συνδικαλιστική, και η παρουσία και μόνο τέτοιων λαθών καθιστά προβληματικά όποια άλλα επιχειρήματα παρατίθενται. Αν πρέπει ο αναγνώστης να κάνει τη δική του έρευνα για να επιβεβαιώσει τι ισχύει και τι όχι, τι νόημα έχει επιστημονικά η ανακοίνωση; Τα επιστημονικά κείμενα δεν μπορεί να εξετάζονται γραμμή γραμμή ad hoc. Είναι ευθύνη των συντακτών τους να είναι όσο γίνεται πιο άψογα από την αρχή ως το τέλος, αλλά κυρίως, να μην προβαίνουν σε χαρακτηρισμούς που μπορεί να μην ισχύουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 16, 2013)

Συμφωνώ σ' αυτό που λες, όμως γενικά οι έρευνες στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι σκορποχώρι. Οι μισές ισχυρίζονται το ένα και οι άλλες μισές το άλλο και οι πιο πολλές έχουν μεθοδολογικά λάθη. Ακόμα δεν υπάρχει σύγκλιση προς μια κοινά αποδεκτή άποψη στο θέμα αλλά και οι δυο πλευρές ισχυρίζονται ότι τα δεδομένα είναι αδιαμφισβήτητα. Ξαναλέω όμως ότι το σημαντικό στην ανακοίνωση αφορά τα υπόλοιπα σημεία, όχι την απόδειξη του αν είναι ή όχι πιο επικίνδυνη η γέννα στο σπίτι.


----------



## SBE (Jun 16, 2013)

Με αφορμή το αδιαμφισβήτητο ή μη, να πω ότι όπως σε τόσους άλλους κλάδους στην Ελλάδα δεν ξέρουμε από ερμηνεία αποτελεσμάτων έρευνας, το ίδιο ισχύει και στην ιατρική επιστήμη. 
Παράδειγμα που μου είχε πει φίλος γιατρός: κάποιος γιατρός στην Ελλάδα μετεκπαιδεύτηκε σε κάποιο κέντρο του εξωτερικού σε μια χειρουργική θεραπεία πολύ καινούργια και δύσκολη, και στη συνέχεια ανάλαβε να φτιάξει σε κάποιο κρατικό νοσοκομείο μονάδα που θα έκανε αυτές τις θεραπείες. Ο γιατρός αυτός μίλησε στον τύπο για το ότι ξεκίνησε και στην Ελλάδα η νέα θεραπεία, η οποία έχει ποσοστά επιτυχίας άνω του 30% κλπ κλπ. Και μου εξήγησε ο φίλος γιατρός ότι 30% ποσοστό επιτυχίας έχει η θεραπεία όταν την εφαρμόζει ο καλύτερος ειδικός που κυκλοφορεί σε όλο τον κόσμο (που μπορεί να μην είναι ο εφευρέτης της μεθόδου), ο μέσος γιατρός είναι πιο κοντά στο 5%. Όμως ο γιατρός που διαφήμιζε την θεραπεία δεν θεωρούσε παραπλανητικό να λέει στον ενδιαφερόμενο τι ποσοστά επιτυχίας έχει κάποιος άλλος γιατρός κι όχι τα προσωπικά του στατιστικά. Θα ήθελα να πιστεύω ότι είναι αποτέλεσμα έλλειψης κατανόησης της επιστημονικής μεθοδολογίας.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2013)

SBE, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση βλέπουμε εφαρμογή του ψυχολογικού αντίκτυπου των αριθμών: Ποσοστό επιτυχίας 5% είναι πολύ χαμηλό για να "αγοράσει" κάποιος τη θεραπεία — κι εμπεριέχει και τον κίνδυνο για τον γιατρό να θεωρηθεί ανίκανος από τον δυνητικό αγοραστή. Ποσοστό επιτυχίας 30% είναι αρκετά ψηλό (ένας στους τρεις, δεν είναι κι άσχημα!) για να γίνει η αγορά της θεραπείας, αλλά και αρκετά χαμηλό (μόλις ένας στους τρεις!) ώστε αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά να μην κυνηγήσει ο πελάτης τον γιατρό για malpractice. Αν τον στριμώξουμε τον γιατρό μπορεί ενδεχομένως και να πει ότι μιλά για τη θεραπεία εν γένει και όχι για τη συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή στην ελληνική κλινική· άλλωστε όπως καθετί καινούργιο αναμένεται να 'ναι στην αριστερή μεριά της μπανιέρας στην αρχή κι άρα δικαιολογείται ένα χαμηλό ποσοστό επιτυχίας που δεν αντιπροσωπεύει τα πραγματικά νούμερα σε βάθος χρόνου όταν πια θα 'χει στρώσει το πράμα μπλα μπλα μπλα. Οι ασθενείς πάντως σίγουρα τον γιατρό θα πιστέψουν διότι αυτόν (και την υπόσχεσή του για πιθανή ίασή τους) ΘΕΛΟΥΝ να πιστέψουν.


----------



## SBE (Jun 16, 2013)

Συμφωνώ, Ζαζ. Αλλά αντί να ανακοινώνει ποσοστά επιτυχίας έτσι παραπλανητικά θα μπορούσε να μην πει τίποτα για ποσοστά επιτυχίας (όταν θα έρθει ο ασθενής για ενημέρωση μπορεί να του τα πει από κοντά). Βεβαίως, να πουλήσει θέλει ο άνθρωπος, κι ο πελάτης να αγοράσει θέλει.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 19, 2013)

Να πω την αλήθεια, πιο πολύ με συγκίνησε ο _φλούφλης_ σύζυγος.:)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2013)

Συγκινητικό μέχρι δακρύων*. Και νομίζω ότι θέτει άλλο ένα ερώτημα: Γιατί τόσες νέες γυναίκες πείθονται από τους γιατρούς-εμπόρους να κάνουν καισαρικές χωρίς λόγο και αιτία; Ένας φίλος μού ανακοίνωσε πριν από μερικά χρόνια ότι η αδερφή του πρόκειται να γεννήσει με καισαρική, κι όταν ρώτησα τον λόγο, μου απάντησε: "Μα πού ζεις, χρυσή μου; Οι πόνοι της γέννας είναι ντεμοντέ πλέον".



Hellegennes said:


> Να πω την αλήθεια, πιο πολύ με συγκίνησε ο _φλούφλης_ σύζυγος.:)


Όχι και φλούφλης, ντε. Μήπως εννοείς γλυκούλης;


*Έμαθα και μια καινούργια δραστηριότητα που δεν την ήξερα: natural/home birth photography.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 19, 2013)

Φλούφλης με την καλή την έννοια, γι' αυτό και σε πλάγια γράμματα.:)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 19, 2013)

Ε, τώρα που σας πέτυχα σε φλούφλικη διάθεση mellow mood, πάρτε κι ένα μωρουδάκι που παίρνει το χαλαρωτικό μπάνιο του.:)







Πληροφορίες εντός.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 23, 2014)

Γονείς δικάστηκαν επειδή γέννησαν στο σπίτι και έθαψαν τον πλακούντα στο χώμα

Ο τίτλος είναι λίγο παραπλανητικός, η κατηγορία δεν ήταν ότι γέννησαν στο σπίτι (δεν είναι παράνομο). Παραθέτω:


> Όπως προκύπτει από την αργή διαδικασία στο Πλημμελειοδικείο, οι γιατροί δικάζονται για «ψευδή ιατρική πιστοποίηση», καθώς κρίθηκε ότι δεν ήταν τυπικά παρόντες στους τοκετούς, επομένως δεν μπορούσαν να βεβαιώσουν τις γεννήσεις στο ληξιαρχείο. Από την άλλη, οι γονείς δικάζονται για ηθική αυτουργία στο προηγούμενο αδίκημα κι επιπλέον για «ρύπανση περιβάλλοντος». Αυτή αφορά στη διαχείριση του πλακούντα, τον οποίο οι υγειονομικές υπηρεσίες χαρακτηρίζουν «επικίνδυνο μολυσματικό απόβλητο», χωρίς ωστόσο να υπάρχει περαιτέρω νομική πρόβλεψη. Οι γονείς μετά τον τοκετό συνήθως θάβουν τον πλακούντα στην αυλή του σπιτιού και φυτεύουν πάνω του ένα δεντράκι ως παντοτινό σύμβολο της ένωσης μητέρας και παιδιού.



Τα υπόλοιπα στο άρθρο.

Εμένα πάντως η γιατρός ήταν εκεί δυο ώρες νωρίτερα (και για άλλες δυο ή τρεις ώρες μετά) και η μαία ίσως κάνα τρίωρο νωρίτερα.
Έτσι για την ιστορία, επειδή είχαν σπάσει τα νερά μου από την προηγούμενη μέρα, είχαμε περάσει μαζί όλη την ημέρα από το πρωί ως τις 5 το απόγευμα που πήγε στο ιατρείο της γιατί είχε κάποια ραντεβού, αλλά ήταν stand by και μόλις άρχισαν οι πόνοι της και τηλεφώνησα έστειλε τη μαία και μετά ήρθε η ίδια.


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2014)

...
Ένα κείμενο της 79ης κατηγορούμενης, ειδικής παθολόγου Μαρίας-Μυρτώς Γρίβα, στις 25-3-2013, στο λίνκι από το ποστ #80 παραπάνω:



Zazula said:


> Τελικά η γέννα στο σπίτι στην Ελλάδα μάλλον έχει την πρώτη επιβεβαιωμένη παρενέργεια: να σε στείλει φυλακή.
> *Δικαζόμαστε γιατί γεννήσαμε στο σπίτι*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 23, 2014)

Το γεγονός ότι αθωώθηκαν πανηγυρικά, πάντως, είναι ενθαρρυντικό.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 23, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> [...]Και νομίζω ότι θέτει άλλο ένα ερώτημα: Γιατί τόσες νέες γυναίκες πείθονται από τους γιατρούς-εμπόρους να κάνουν καισαρικές χωρίς λόγο και αιτία; Ένας φίλος μού ανακοίνωσε πριν από μερικά χρόνια ότι η αδερφή του πρόκειται να γεννήσει με καισαρική, κι όταν ρώτησα τον λόγο, μου απάντησε: "Μα πού ζεις, χρυσή μου; Οι πόνοι της γέννας είναι ντεμοντέ πλέον".
> [...]



Καλά, η αλήθεια είναι ότι υπάρχουνε αρκετές γυναίκες που *επιλέγουνε* να υποβληθούνε σε καισαρική φοβούμενες τους πόνους της γέννας (δεν καταλαβαίνω, δεν φοβούνται όοοολη την επίπονη διαδικασία της ανάρρωσης από την καισαρική; ), αλλα νομίζω ότι οι περισσότερες τρομοκρατούνται από τον γιατρό τους, ο οποίος δεν πρόκειται να περιμένει 15 ώρες να κάνεις εσύ διαστολή 10 για να σε ξεγεννήσει. Μετά, οι ιατρικές παρεμβάσεις είναι μια αλυσίδα που η μία φέρνει την άλλη. Πχ. σου χορηγούνε ωκυτοκίνη για να αυξηθούν οι ωδίνες και να κάνεις γρηγορότερα διαστολή (αντί για 15 ώρες να φτάσεις τις 5, ας πούμε). Η ωκυτοκίνη σού αυξάνει το επίπεδο του πόνου από 3 σε 10. Δεν αντέχεις τον πόνο και ζητάς -ή το έχουν δεδομένο ότι θα σου δώσουνε- επισκληρίδιο. Αν δεν είναι τζιμάνι ο αναισθησιολόγος που θα σου χορηγήσει την επισκληρίδιο να υπολογίσει ακριβώς το επίπεδο της διαστολής σου και τον χρόνο που θα χρειαστείς για να φτάσεις στις εξωθήσεις, ενδέχεται να μην είσαι σε θέση να σπρώξεις όταν έρθει η ώρα της διαστολής, με αποτέλεσμα να οδηγηθείς με μαθηματική ακρίβεια στην καισαρική. Και κακά τα ψέμματα, όσο ενημερωμένη κι αν είσαι -εγώ, πχ και έχω διαβάσει και έχω παρακολουθήσει ομιλίες από μαίες για ανώδυνο τοκετό, κτλ- εκείνη την ώρα στο μαιευτήριο ουσιαστικά νιώθεις αβοήθητη και ότι κρέμεσαι από τον γιατρό ή τη μαία. Δε με βλέπω, δηλαδή, να μπορώ να διαπραγματευτώ εκείνη την ώρα αν θα μου δώσει επισκληρίδιο ή ωκυτοκίνη. Με βλέπω απλά να κάνω ό,τι μου λέει. Γι' αυτό εξαρχής πρέπει να εμπιστεύεσαι τον γιατρό σου και να ξέρεις τι προσανατολισμό έχει. Εμένα η γυναικολόγος-μαιευτήρας μου είναι νεαρή και στόχος της είναι ο φυσιολογικός τοκετός. Να φανταστείτε, έχω μυωπία 6, που θα αποτελούσε ιδανική δικαιολογία για καισαρική (συνήθως οι μύωπες έχουν αλλοιώσεις στον βυθό του ματιού που εγκυμονούν κινδύνους για αποκόλληση αμφιβληστροειδούς) αλλά αυτή μου λέει ότι έχει ξεγεννήσει φυσιολογικά έγκυο με 9 βαθμούς μυωπία, αρκεί να σου πει ο οφθαλμίατρος ότι ο βυθός σου δεν παρουσιάζει αλλοιώσεις. Οι μεγαλύτεροι σε ηλικία γιατροί είναι μεγάλοι φαν της καισαρικής. Τις προάλλες ήμουν στο μαιευτήριο για καρδιοτοκογράφο, και όπως περίμενα τη γιατρό μου ήταν δίπλα μου μια κοπελίτσα που είχε φτάσει στην 41η εβδομάδα. Ήταν Παρασκευή και ο γιατρός της κανόνισε Δευτέρα για καισαρική (όχι επείγουσα, απλά έτσι) ούτε καν για πρόκληση πόνων για φυσιολογικό τοκετό. Η κοπέλα κάτι πήγε να πει ο γιατρός της έκοψε τη φόρα, με κοιτάει και μου λέει: "Εσείς οι γυναίκες πρέπει να καταλάβετε κάποια στιγμή ότι η καισαρική είναι η καλύτερη γέννα!" :curse:
Τέλοσπάντων. Τώρα τελευταία, βέβαια, αρχίζουν να εφαρμόζονται νέες πρακτικές σε ορισμένα μαιευτήρια, όπως τοκετός στο νερό -ξέρω ότι το κάνει το Λητώ, ας πούμε- ή τοκετός σαν στο σπίτι, όπου γεννάς σε ειδικό δωμάτιο στο μαιευτήριο, με την παρουσία του άντρα σου και της μαίας σου, πολύ πιο ήπια και ανθρώπινα. Δεν ξέρω τι συνεπάγεται από άποψη οικονομικής επιβάρυνσης όλο αυτό. Επίσης ξέρω ότι ορισμένα μαιευτήρια έχουν υιοθετήσει πιο "baby friendly" στάση, εφαρμόζοντας την πρακτική του rooming in, της συγκατοίκησης, δηλαδή, με το βρεφάκι σου στο δωμάτιο (δεν απαιτείται μονόκλινο γιατί σε τοποθετούν σε δωμάτιο με άλλες λεχώνες που έχουν ζητήσει και αυτές συγκατοίκηση) και άρα θηλάζεις χωρίς πρόγραμμα -το 3ωρο που σου φέρνουν το μωρό οι μαίες- και εξασφαλίζεις ότι ΔΕΝ δίνουνε στο μωράκι σου τσάι, φόρμουλα ή ζαχαρόνερο, που σαμποτάρουνε τον θηλασμό με καταστροφικά αποτελέσματα. Και δεν αφήνουνε πλέον και τις εταιρείες που προωθούν σκονογάλατα να δίνουνε δείγματα στις μαμάδες. Όλα αυτά θεωρητικά, βέβαια. Το τι γίνεται στην πράξη είναι άλλο θέμα. Έχουμε δρόμο μπροστά μας!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 23, 2014)

Ο κυριότερος λόγος που τόσο πολλοί τοκετοί σήμερα γίνονται με καισαρική είναι ότι έτσι αυξάνεται ο λογαριασμός στο μαιευτήριο, και φυσικά αυξάνεται ανάλογα η αμοιβή του γιατρού και η προμήθεια που εισπράττει πάνω σε ολόκληρο τον λογαριασμό.

Και κάτι που έχω ξαναπεί: Πριν μερικά χρόνια, μου ανακοίνωσε ένας γνωστός μου ότι η αδερφή του θα μπει στο μαιευτήριο για καισαρική σε λίγες μέρες. Όταν ρώτησα, "Γιατί καισαρική; Τι πρόβλημα έχει;" Μου απάντησε: "Μα πού ζεις, χρυσή μου; Δεν είναι πια της μόδας οι πόνοι του τοκετού".


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 23, 2014)

Βέβαια, η αμοιβή του γιατρού καθώς και το σαββατοκύριακό του είναι οι βασικοί λόγοι για τα φουσκωμένα ποσοστά των καισαρικών στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 23, 2014)

Αυτό το rooming in δεν το πιάνω. Τα νεογέννητα δίπλα στο κρεββάτι της μητέρας δεν τα βάζουνε πλέον; Δεν έχουν καταργήσει τους θαλάμους με τα νεογνά, εκτός από περιπτώσεις επιπλοκών; 
Τουλάχιστον όλες οι γνωστές μου που γέννησαν στο ΗΒ έτσι ήταν και νόμιζα ότι έτσι γίνεται πλέον παντού. 

Όσο για τις καισαρικές, όπως τα είπε η Αλεξ: πόσα λεφτά θα βγάλει ο γιατρός. Στο ΗΒ που γεννάνε όλοι στα δημόσια νοσοκομεία δωρεάν, συμβαίνει το αντίθετο: η καισαρική γίνεται μόνο όταν έχει φτάσει η κατάσταση στον έσχατο κίνδυνο για την υγεία της μητέρας*. Με αποτέλεσμα πολλές φορές να βασανίζονται άδικα μητέρα και έμβρυο και να έχουν επιπλοκές. Επίσης καισαρική ή μη, γυρίζεις σπίτι σου σε 24 ώρες, γιατί δεν μας περισσεύουν κρεββάτια. 

*Γιατί άμα πεθάνει γυναίκα στον τοκετό δείχνει άσχημα στις στατιστικές του νοσοκομείου


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 23, 2014)

Ξέρω ότι το εφαρμόζουνε γενικά στο Έλενα και στο Αλεξάνδρα (δεν είμαι σίγουρη για τα υπόλοιπα δημόσια) και σε ορισμένα ιδιωτικά μόνο άμα το ζητήσεις κατά την εισαγωγή σου. Αλλιώς σε πυρεξάκι στον θάλαμο νεογνών και στο φέρνουνε ανά 3ωρο και ταϊσμένο!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 24, 2014)

oliver_twisted said:


> ... νομίζω ότι οι περισσότερες τρομοκρατούνται από τον γιατρό τους, ο οποίος δεν πρόκειται να περιμένει 15 ώρες να κάνεις εσύ διαστολή 10 για να σε ξεγεννήσει. Μετά, οι ιατρικές παρεμβάσεις είναι μια αλυσίδα που η μία φέρνει την άλλη.


Κι εγώ αυτό νομίζω (κρίνοντας βέβαια από περιπτώσεις γνωστών μου, δεν έχω κάνει καμιά στατιστική έρευνα). 

Τη γιατρό που με ξεγέννησε μου τη σύστησε μια κοπέλα η οποία πέρασε ακριβώς αυτό: ο γιατρός της την τρομοκράτησε λέγοντας ότι υπάρχει κάποιο μικροπρόβλημα, δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν μια ελαφριά αποκόλληση του πλακούντα ή τι ακριβώς, πάντως της είπε ότι αν γεννήσει φυσιολογικά υπάρχει κίνδυνος αιμορραγίας και μπορεί να πεθάνει αυτή ή το μωρό, και επιπλέον ότι δεν έπρεπε να περιμένει να της έρθουν φυσιολογικά οι πόνοι για κάποιο λόγο που δεν θυμάμαι. Εκείνη αναζήτησε άλλο γιατρό (χαρά στο κουράγιο της, ήταν στον ένατο μήνα ήδη) και βρήκε αυτήν, που της είπε ότι μπορεί θαυμάσια να γεννήσει φυσιολογικά και ότι θα έχει έτοιμο χειρουργείο δίπλα ώστε να τη χώσει μέσα με την παραμικρή επιπλοκή.

Γέννησε μια χαρά μόνη της χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Στο μαιευτήριο βέβαια, όχι στο σπίτι όπως εγώ, αλλά φυσιολογικά.

Φυσικά μπορεί καθένας να φέρει αντιρρήσεις με το σκεπτικό ότι ίσως η δεύτερη γιατρός ήταν ανεύθυνη ενώ ο πρώτος προσεκτικός. Εμένα μου φαίνεται πιο πιθανό όμως ο πρώτος να ήταν πιο επικεντρωμένος στην δική του εξυπηρέτηση και η δεύτερη πιο εστιασμένη στις ανάγκες της μητέρας και του παιδιού (και δεν εννοώ μόνο τις συναισθηματικές - η καισαρική είναι εγχείριση όπως και να έχει, με την αναισθησία, τους μετεγχειρητικούς πόνους και τις πιθανές επιπλοκές της και αυτή).

Το θέμα είναι ποιον επιλέγεις να εμπιστευτείς και με τι κριτήρια, από τη στιγμή που δεν είσαι γιατρός ο ίδιος για να ξέρεις.



Alexandra said:


> "Μα πού ζεις, χρυσή μου; Δεν είναι πια της μόδας οι πόνοι του τοκετού".


Και αυτό ισχύει επίσης, μου το είπε μία έγκυος στην παιδική χαρά και κουφάθηκα. "Σιγά μην καθήσω να πονάω τόσες ώρες." Όμως αυτή ήθελε "απλώς" επισκληρίδιο, όχι καισαρική.

Αν πάνε για καισαρική, τότε σε αυτό μπορείς να απαντάς "Α ναι; Και οι μετεγχειρητικοί πόνοι είναι πολύ της μόδας;"


----------



## Palavra (Jan 24, 2014)

oliver_twisted said:


> Ξέρω ότι το εφαρμόζουνε γενικά στο Έλενα και στο Αλεξάνδρα (δεν είμαι σίγουρη για τα υπόλοιπα δημόσια)



Νομίζω και το Αττικόν, κάπου ξανάγραφα ότι έχει πάρει και αυτό το πιστοποιητικό baby friendly.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2014)

Η μεγάλη μπίζνα των καισαρικών.

Ενδιαφέρον (όπως πάντα) φαίνεται το σημερινό επεισόδιο των Πρωταγωνιστών: Γιατί οι Ελληνίδες δεν γεννούν φυσιολογικά;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 4, 2014)

Μπράβο, Παλ, και ήθελα να το γράψω αλλά με πρόλαβες! Ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 4, 2014)

Παρά το γεγονός ότι ο τίτλος του άρθρου είναι "Η μεγάλη μπίζνα των καισαρικών", ο μαιευτήρας-γυναικολόγος αρθρογράφος ξεχνάει να κάνει νύξη περί μπίζνας των συναδέλφων του. Τοποθετεί τα αίτια της αύξησης των καισαρικών στην Ελλάδα ως εξής:

Όμως γιατί στην Ελλάδα τα νούμερα έχουν ξεφύγει;
•Στην Ελλάδα η σχέση του μαιευτήρα με την έγκυο είναι πολύ πιο προσωπική από ό,τι σε άλλες χώρες. Επομένως η αντιμετώπιση είναι πιο αμυντική γιατί οι ευθύνες είναι πιο προσωποποιημένες. Υπό τον φόβο ιατρονομικών εμπλοκών ο ιατρός συχνά επιλέγει να πάρει την κατάσταση στα χέρια του με ένα γρήγορο και ελεγχόμενο από αυτόν τοκετό, που είναι η καισαρική τομή.
•Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει παντελής απουσία πολιτικής φυσιολογικού τοκετού μετά από καισαρική.
•Ακόμη στη χώρα μας ο ρόλος της μαίας, που είναι αναπόσπαστος κρίκος του φυσιολογικού τοκετού είναι σαφώς υποβαθμισμένος.
​Πάνω από όλα η αύξηση των καισαρικών τομών στην Ελλάδα αντικατοπτρίζει την αντίληψη της κοινωνίας μας. Όλα γρήγορα, χωρίς πολύ προσπάθεια και χωρίς πολύ κόπο. Ανυπόμονες έγκυες, που θέλουν να γεννήσουν σε λίγα λεπτά με ελάχιστη προσπάθεια, στάση που αντικατοπτρίζεται από το συνεχώς αυξανόμενο ποσοστό καισαρικών μετά από επιθυμία της μητέρας. Ανυπόμονοι συγγενείς που μετά από λίγες ώρες αναμονής ανησυχούν αρχικά και αργότερα πιέζουν, απαιτώντας τη «λύτρωση» με καισαρική. Και, τέλος, βιαστικοί ιατροί που στον πιεσμένο χρόνο τους προσπαθούν να τα χωρέσουν όλα.

Χμμ... Υπάρχει και άλλος λόγος, γιατρέ. Εμείς πρέπει να σου τον θυμίσουμε;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 4, 2014)

'Ετσι, πληροφοριακά, για να υπάρχει, αφήνω σύνδεσμο για το βιβλίο Ένα γράμμα στον γιατρό μου, το οποίο

_είναι μια ιδέα της Μιρέλλας Μάνεση.Η συλλογή των περισσότερων γραμμάτων πραγματοποιήθηκε μέσω του ENCA HELLAS (ελληνικό δίκτυο για το σεβασμό στη γέννα), ως δράση της Διεθνούς Εβδομάδας για το Σεβασμό στη Γέννα 2013.

Το βιβλίο αποτελείται απο 56 γράμματα μητέρων κι ένα γράμμα ενός πατέρα, τα οποία απευθύνονται στο γυναικολόγο ή/και τη μαία τους και παραθέτουν τις σκέψεις για την εμπειρία τους και τον τρόπο αντιμετώπισής τους.
Στο βιβλίο υπάρχουν επίσης πληροφορίες και βιβλιογραφία πάνω σε θέματα τοκετού και θηλασμού.
Μέσα απ' τα λόγια τoυς αποτυπώνεται η ελληνική πραγματικότητα, όπου πάνω απ' τις μισές γυναίκες γεννούν τα παιδιά τους με καισαρική ,ενώ οι υπόλοιπες που βιώνουν φυσιολογική γέννα δέχονται πάμπολλες αναίτιες ιατρικές παρεμβάσεις._

για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται. Εγώ, παιδιά, τη λέω την αμαρτία μου, ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να το διαβάσω τώρα, γιατί η ΠΗΤ μου είναι σε λιγότερες από 20 μέρες και, επειδή με ξέρω, μάλλον θα με αγχώσει να διαβάζω για ιστορίες αποτυχημένων φυσιολογικών τοκετών και αναίτιων καισαρικών παρά θα με βοηθήσει στην παρούσα φάση. Ίσως πολύ αργότερα το προσπαθήσω. Τώρα απλά πάω με happy-go-lucky χαμόγελο


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2014)

oliver_twisted said:


> Εγώ, παιδιά, τη λέω την αμαρτία μου, ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να το διαβάσω τώρα, γιατί η ΠΗΤ μου είναι σε λιγότερες από 20 μέρες και, επειδή με ξέρω, μάλλον θα με αγχώσει να διαβάζω για ιστορίες αποτυχημένων φυσιολογικών τοκετών και αναίτιων καισαρικών παρά θα με βοηθήσει στην παρούσα φάση. Ίσως πολύ αργότερα το προσπαθήσω. Τώρα απλά πάω με happy-go-lucky χαμόγελο


Άντε βρε παιδί μου, κι έλεγα να σε ρωτήσω, γιατί αυτές τις μέρες γράφεις πολύ και σε φανταζόμουν από τη μία το λάπτοπ κι από την άλλη ο μαιευτήρας. :twit:


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2014)

Προσωπική σχεση με το μαιευτήρα και πράσινα άλογα. Σε οποιαδήποτε χώρα αν πας ιδιωτικά ο γιατρός θα κάνει το φιλαράκι του ασθενή, είναι μέρος της δουλειάς. Στην Ελλάδα ο γιατρός ΘΕΛΕΙ και δημιουργέι σχεση εξάρτησης με τον ασθενή για προφανείς λόγους. 
Συμφωνώ επίσης με το εξής: "η επιτροπή κατηγορεί την Ελλάδα εμμέσως πλην σαφώς για κακοποίηση των γυναικών μέσω των καισαρικών τομών και για έλλειψη σεβασμού προς την έγκυο γυναίκα". 
Η έλλειψη σεβασμού προς τον ασθενή συνολικά είναι ένα από τα μεγάλα προβλήματα της Ελλάδας. Και δυστυχώς δεν είναι μόνο η γέννα το πρόβλημα και όχι μόνο η γυναικολογία- μαιευτική.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 4, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Άντε βρε παιδί μου, κι έλεγα να σε ρωτήσω, γιατί αυτές τις μέρες γράφεις πολύ και σε φανταζόμουν από τη μία το λάπτοπ κι από την άλλη ο μαιευτήρας. :twit:



Χαχαχα! Είναι που έχω σταματήσει τη δουλειά και καλά για αποτοξίνωση, ξεκούραση και προετοιμασία πριν τη γέννα αλλά ο εθισμός με τη Λεξιλογία δεν γιατρεύεται!!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2014)

oliver_twisted said:


> Χαχαχα! Είναι που έχω σταματήσει τη δουλειά και καλά για αποτοξίνωση, ξεκούραση και προετοιμασία πριν τη γέννα αλλά ο εθισμός με τη Λεξιλογία δεν γιατρεύεται!!


Άμα βγει το παιδί και αντί για «ουά» σου πει «το πάσγουορντ και σβέλτα» θα ξέρεις ότι το έχεις παρακάνει


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2014)

Χρειάστηκε να ψάξω να βρω τι σημαίνει ΠΗΤ. Άντε, με το καλό Όλι. Και μην ακούς τι λένε, λίγη Λεξιλογία την ώρα του τοκετού κάνει καλό στην υγεία. Παραθέτω μπιμπαγκικο κλιπάκι, όπου ο Σέλντον γίνεται θείος. 





Kι αν σκέφτεσαι να γεννήσεις στο σπίτι, προσοχή στο θείο και στις οικογενειακές φωτογραφίες:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 4, 2014)

Χαχαχα! Ευχαριστώ, κορίτσια!! :wub:


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 4, 2014)

Με βάση τη δική μας εμπειρία πάντως, το άρθρο αυτό μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά καταστροφολογικό: άκου «κακοποίηση»! Ούτε η διαφορά στο κόστος είναι τόσο μεγάλη (νομίζω ότι εμείς δώσαμε κάπου 200 ευρώ παραπάνω), ούτε είχε κανένα πρόβλημα να θηλάσει το μωρό. Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα προβλήματα της καισαρικής, που αναφέρει το άρθρο, είναι αναμενόμενα αφού υποτίθεται ότι καισαρική γίνεται στις δύσκολες περιπτώσεις, όπου είναι πιθανότερο να προκύψουν προβλήματα. Ακόμα και το γεγονός ότι οι μαιευτήρες προτιμούν την καισαρική ως ασφαλέστερη κάτι λέει. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το πιο σημαντικό είναι να έχει εμπιστοσύνη η μητέρα στον μαιευτήρα ώστε αν αυτός της πει ότι πρέπει να γίνει καισαρική, να μην αμφιβάλλει ότι όντως υπάρχει ιατρικός λόγος.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 5, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Ακόμα και το γεγονός ότι οι μαιευτήρες προτιμούν την καισαρική ως ασφαλέστερη κάτι λέει.


Από ό,τι έχω διαβάσει, οι μαιευτήρες προτιμούν την καισαρική όχι ως ασφαλέστερη αλλά ως ευκολότερη (προγραμματίζεται) και επίσης ως ακριβότερη, διότι παλιότερα που είχαν πολλοί ιδιωτική ασφάλιση, οι χρεώσεις ήταν πολύ υψηλότερες από ό,τι ήταν οι χρεώσεις για φυσιολογικό τοκετό. Νομίζω ότι έχεις δίκιο πως είναι σημαντικό η μητέρα (και ο πατέρας :)) να έχουν εμπιστοσύνη στο γιατρό τους διότι πράγματι σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις είναι απαραίτητη η καισαρική και σίγουρα δεν είναι καλό να μην ξέρεις αν ο άλλος σου λέει την αλήθεια ή όχι. 

Το «κακοποίηση» που αναφέρεται στο άρθρο νομίζω πως αφορά τον τρόπο με τον οποίο αντιμετωπίζονται οι μητέρες: σαν να μην έχουν οι ίδιες λόγο στο τι θα γίνει, θα τους λέει ο μαιευτήρας που τα ξέρει καλύτερα. Και σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτό είναι γενικευμένη πρακτική στην Ελλάδα, από πολλούς γιατρούς. Δεν είναι λίγες οι περιπτώσεις που ξέρω όπου ο ασθενής υποβλήθηκε σε επεμβάσεις χωρίς να χρειάζεται, μόνο και μόνο επειδή ο γιατρός ήθελε να βγάλει κάτι παραπάνω.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 5, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Από ό,τι έχω διαβάσει, οι μαιευτήρες προτιμούν την καισαρική όχι ως ασφαλέστερη αλλά ως ευκολότερη (προγραμματίζεται) και επίσης ως ακριβότερη, διότι παλιότερα που είχαν πολλοί ιδιωτική ασφάλιση, οι χρεώσεις ήταν πολύ υψηλότερες από ό,τι ήταν οι χρεώσεις για φυσιολογικό τοκετό. Νομίζω ότι έχεις δίκιο πως είναι σημαντικό η μητέρα (και ο πατέρας :)) να έχουν εμπιστοσύνη στο γιατρό τους διότι πράγματι σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις είναι απαραίτητη η καισαρική και σίγουρα δεν είναι καλό να μην ξέρεις αν ο άλλος σου λέει την αλήθεια ή όχι.
> 
> Το «κακοποίηση» που αναφέρεται στο άρθρο νομίζω πως αφορά τον τρόπο με τον οποίο αντιμετωπίζονται οι μητέρες: σαν να μην έχουν οι ίδιες λόγο στο τι θα γίνει, θα τους λέει ο μαιευτήρας που τα ξέρει καλύτερα. Και σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτό είναι γενικευμένη πρακτική στην Ελλάδα, από πολλούς γιατρούς. Δεν είναι λίγες οι περιπτώσεις που ξέρω όπου ο ασθενής υποβλήθηκε σε επεμβάσεις χωρίς να χρειάζεται, μόνο και μόνο επειδή ο γιατρός ήθελε να βγάλει κάτι παραπάνω.


Εξ ορισμού όμως, μια απλούστερη επέμβαση είναι και ασφαλέστερη. Μπορεί τα στατιστικά στοιχεία να δείχνουν ελαφρώς υψηλότερο κίνδυνο με τις καισαρικές, αλλά αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι εφαρμόζεται σε δύσκολες περιπτώσεις, όπως είπα πριν. 

Όσο για την κακοποίηση, δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι δεν είναι ακραία υπερβολή! Από το «αγνοούνται οι επιθυμίες της μητέρας» μέχρι το «κακοποιείται», η απόσταση είναι τέραστια - αλλά τέτοιο είναι όλο το ύφος του άρθρου. Υποψιάζομαι ότι σκοπός του άρθρου ήταν μάλλον να προωθήσει την τηλεοπτική εκπομπή παρά να κάνει σωστή ενημέρωση.

Όσο για τον πατέρα, άστον, δε μετράει!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 5, 2014)

oliver_twisted said:


> 'Τώρα απλά πάω με happy-go-lucky χαμόγελο


Μείνε ήσυχη, το μωρό ξέρει τι να κάνει...


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2014)

Να πω εδώ ότι ΔΕΝ είναι απλή επέμβαση η καισαρική. Οι γιατροί την παρουσιάζουν σαν απλή κι ίσως όντως από άποψη τεχνικής να μην είναι πολύπλοκη, αλλά έχει τους ίδιους κινδύνους για επιπλοκές που έχουν ολες οι επεμβάσεις στα εσωτερικά όργανα. Μερικά νούμερα εδώ. Ειδικά για τον κίνδυνο θρόμβωσης έχω ακούσει τις εξής ιστορίες: κάποιες γνωστές μου φόρεσαν αυτές τις φρικτές κι απαίσιες αλλά απαραίτητες μετεγχειρητικές κάλτσες, γιατί επέμενε ο γιατρός/ η νοσοκόμα τους. Σε άλλες, δεν είπε κανείς τίποτα. Αυτό δείχνει ότι μάλλον δεν δίνουν όλοι οι γιατροί την ίδια σημασία στην ανάρρωση. 
Οπότε ναι στις καισαρικές, αλλά ναι και στην σωστή ενημέρωση. 

ΥΓ Στο λινκ πιο πάνω αναφέρει την περίπτωση μιας γυναίκας που έκανε καισαρική μόνη της και έζησε. Όχι, δεν ήταν χαρακίρι επειδή αποφάσισε ότι δεν αντέχει άλλο τον ματαιο τούτο κόσμο. 

ΥΓ2 Ελληγενή, το διάγραμμά σου δείχνει ότι στην Ευρωζώνη ήμασταν χειρότερα απο θνησιμότητα μεχρι τη χρονιά που άρχισαν να σφίγγουν τα οικονομικά ή κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 6, 2014)

Childbirth Study Sees Longer Labor as Normal

Φαίνεται πως η επισκληρίδιος αναισθησία παρατείνει τον χρόνο του τοκετού, ειδικά στις γυναίκες που γεννούν για πρώτη φορά, αλλά νεότερη μελέτη υποστηρίζει ότι αυτό το γεγονός είναι φυσιολογικό και αποθαρρύνει τις δραστικές παρεμβάσεις των μαιευτήρων. 


Current guidelines by the American Congress of Obstetricians and Gynecologists, or ACOG, define an abnormally long second stage as more than three hours for women who received an epidural and are giving birth for the first time, and more than two hours for first births without an epidural.

The new study suggests a normal second stage can take as long as 5.6 hours for women who get epidurals during their first births, and as long as 3.3 hours for those who do not get epidurals.

For women who have given birth previously, the group’s guidelines define an unusually long second stage as two hours with an epidural, one hour without. The new study found that the second stage for these women can be as long as 4.25 hours and 1.35 hours, respectively.

“This paper is very important, and ACOG needs to update its 2003 guidelines,” said Dr. Robert L. Barbieri, chairman of obstetrics and gynecology at Brigham and Women’s in Boston, who was not involved in the new study. He added, “I will change my practice and feel more comfortable going to five and a half hours with a first birth after an epidural with reassuring fetal monitoring.”

Το θέμα είναι να αντέξει και η μανούλα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 6, 2014)

Και σε συνέχεια της εκπομπής των Πρωταγωνιστών (αλήθεια, την έχει δει κανείς; ), χθεσινός Θεοδωράκης: Γυναίκες πάρτε τα (παλιά σας) όπλα


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2014)

Λεπόν, εγώ κάθισα και είδα το φιλμ και αναρωτιέμαι αν όλοι αυτοί που το κατηγορούν το έχουν δει. 
Όχι, δεν είναι αριστούργημα της έβδομης τέχνης, δεν είναι ούτε αριστούργημα της ερευνητικής δημοσιογραφίας. Ναι, θα μπορούσε να είναι καλύτερο, να έχει εκπροσώπους και των δύο πλευρών, να λένε διάφορες γνώμες κλπ κλπ. Αλλά οι τρεις γυναίκες που αφηγούνται την εμπειρία τους λένε πολύ ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα. Οι δύο σίγουρα, όχι τόσο η ξανθιά με τη γιαγιά των 85 ετών, αυτή (όχι η γιαγιά της) είναι λίγο περίεργη περίπτωση αλλά και οι δικές της εμπειρίες έχουν ενδιαφέρον, γιατί βλέπουμε τη δική της οπτική γωνία- την ελαφρώς ξερόλικη, ελαφρώς ημιμαθή και εντελώς απροβλημάτιστη οπτική γωνία, που στην Ελλάδα θεωρείται συχνά ένδειξη βαθυστόχαστης σοφίας. Δε σημαίνει ότι έχει 100% δίκιο, ούτε ότι έχει 100% άδικο, και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχει τόσα αρνητικό σχολιασμό. Αφήνοντας όμως αυτή, πιο ανησυχητική βρήκα την περίπτωση της εγκύου στην οποία _προσπάθησε ο γιατρός να προκαλέσει πρόωρο τοκετό χωρίς να της το πει_ γιατί πλησίαζαν Χριστούγεννα κι ήθελε να πάει διακοπές κι η έγκυος δεν συμφωνούσε να έρθει να κάνει καισαρική προγραμματισμένη. Αυτό είναι από αυτά που σου σηκώνεται η τρίχα. Όσα στατιστικά και να έχουμε για το ότι στην Ελλάδα είναι ασφαλής η έγκυος, δεν αναπληρώνουν τη χαμένη εμπιστοσύνη στο γιατρό.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 13, 2014)

SBE said:


> Όσα στατιστικά και να έχουμε για το ότι στην Ελλάδα είναι ασφαλής η έγκυος, δεν αναπληρώνουν τη χαμένη εμπιστοσύνη στο γιατρό.


Ακριβώς αυτό. Είναι και τόσο γενικευμένη η εκμετάλλευση, που από μια μεριά καταλαβαίνω τις γυναίκες που παθαίνουν δυσπιστία με οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με γιατρούς, νοσοκομεία κτλ. Θέλω να πω, αυτή δεν είναι η μόνη περίπτωση που έχω ακούσει για προγραμματισμένους τοκετούς επειδή ο γιατρός δεν ήθελε να χάσει τα μπάνια του (αλλά ούτε και τα λεφτά, δίνοντας την έγκυο σε άλλο συνάδελφό του).

Το πρόβλημα μάλιστα φτάνει ως τις εξετάσεις. Φίλη που γέννησε πρόσφατα μου έλεγε ότι ο γιατρός της την έβαλε να κάνει αμνιοπαρακέντηση κοντά στα τέλη του 6ου μήνα και ότι εκείνη την ώρα της είπε «να πάρω δείγμα και για τη Χ εξέταση (που κοστίζει άλλα 150 ευρώ);». Εκείνη φυσικά του είπε ναι.

Για να δώσω μια εικόνα, της αμνιοπαρακέντησης προηγείται η εξέταση της αυχενικής διαφάνειας, η οποία δείχνει αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και εάν χρειάζεται αμνιοπαρακέντηση, η οποία πρέπει να γίνει σχετικά σύντομα, στον 4ο μήνα, ώστε να προλαβαίνουν οι γονείς να διακόψουν την εγκυμοσύνη σε περίπτωση που δείξει κάτι και η δεύτερη εξέταση. Ουσιαστικά, ο γιατρός (που είναι υποτίθεται και όνομα στο χώρο του) πήρε ένα χιλιάρικο και υπέβαλε την έγκυο σε μια διαδικασία που δεν χρειαζόταν.


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2014)

Έχω διαβάσει ότι τα υπερηχογραφήματα ταράζουν το έμβρυο και δεν χρειάζονται στην ποσότητα που γίνονται στην Ελλάδα. Τη θέση του εμβρύου μπορεί να την δει ο γιατρός με απλή εξέταση. Εντούτοις, κάτι φίλοι έκαναν υπερηχογράφημα τρεις μέρες πριν τη γέννα και μου έδειχναν τη φωτογραφία του εμβρύου μετά, και σχολιάζαμε πόσο έμοιαζε με το νεογέννητο (εμ, τρεις μερες, πόσο θα άλλαζε; ) Ένα πενηντάρικο η φωτογραφία. 
Επίσης, η αμνιοπαρακέντηση που αναφέρεις έχει νομίζω πιθανότητες να προκαλέσει αποβολή, οπότε πλέον γίνεται μόνο αν υπάρχει ένδειξη ότι είναι απαραίτητη, κι όχι για πλάκα. Ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2014)

Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι ο κάτι φίλοι εδώ στο Λονδίνο είχαν τον θεό Κύπρο Νικολαϊδη για γιατρό, γιατί είχε επιπλοκες η εγκυμοσύνη, και δεν έκαναν τόσες πολλές εξετάσεις όσες κάνουν στην Ελλάδα σε εγκυμοσύνη χωρίς επιπλοκές. Και ήταν ιδιωτικοί πελάτες του νοσοκομείου.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 13, 2014)

SBE said:


> Επίσης, η αμνιοπαρακέντηση που αναφέρεις έχει νομίζω πιθανότητες να προκαλέσει αποβολή, οπότε πλέον γίνεται μόνο αν υπάρχει ένδειξη ότι είναι απαραίτητη, κι όχι για πλάκα. Ή κάνω λάθος;


Ναι στο πρώτο (έχει πιθανότητες να προκαλέσει αποβολή), όμως όχι στο δεύτερο (είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, Άρη).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2014)

Μια που έχουμε αναφερθεί και στον θηλασμό, έχετε υπόψη σας κι αυτό το επερχόμενο χάπενινγκ: https://www.facebook.com/events/1548874885335618/


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2014)

Άλλη μεγάλη κουβέντα  Τελευταίως, μου φαίνεται ότι υπάρχουν μόνο δύο στρατόπεδα: το ένα ότι ο θηλασμός είναι για τις χίπισσες και ότι η φόρμουλα είναι καλύτερη τροφή, και το δεύτερο ότι αν δίνεις στο παιδί σου φόρμουλα = του δίνεις δηλητήριο = κακιά μάνα (όχι, δεν υπερβάλλω, δυστυχώς). Και όχι τίποτ' άλλο, αλλά θεωρούν και όλοι υποχρέωσή τους να ζαλίζουν τις νέες μαμάδες με την άποψή τους μέχρι τελικής πτώσης.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Τελευταίως, μου φαίνεται ότι υπάρχουν μόνο δύο στρατόπεδα: το ένα ότι ο θηλασμός είναι για τις χίπισσες και ότι η φόρμουλα είναι καλύτερη τροφή, και το δεύτερο ότι αν δίνεις στο παιδί σου φόρμουλα = του δίνεις δηλητήριο = κακιά μάνα.


A, μάλιστα! Μαλλαλόγια, κάτι σαν τη χορτοφαγία.


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2014)

Παλ, να λες πάλι καλά που δεν σε ζαλίζουν με πράξεις. 
Ξέρω τρεις περιπτώσεις σε μεγάλα νοσοκομεία στο Λονδίνο που γέννησαν πρόωρα και δεν είχαν γάλα οι μανάδες και οι γιατροί- νοσοκόμες κλπ άφησαν τα νεογέννητα νηστικά με τη λογική ότι το μητρικό γάλα είναι το καλύτερο κι η επιλογή είναι ή μητρικό γάλα ή τίποτα. 
Στις δύο περιπτώσεις -ίδιο νοσοκομείο, ίδια εποχή- τα μωρά έπεσαν σε κώμα λόγω υπογλυκαιμίας και το ένα συνήρθε μόλις το τάισαν, το άλλο χρειάστηκε εντατική. Η τρίτη περίπτωση (γέννησε στις 26 εβδομάδες μετά από ξαφνική αρρώστια) μου έλεγε ότι δεν έφτανε που ήταν τελείως εξαντλημένη και με ορούς και καλώδια σαν πορτατίφ και το μωρό δεν ήταν ούτε κιλό, είχε τη "σύμβουλο θηλασμού" πάνω απ'το κεφάλι της να την πρήζει. 

ΥΓ Αυτό με τις χίπισσες πάω στοίχημα ότι το λένε οι πελάτισσες της Νεστλέ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2014)

Μια φυσιολογική σωματική λειτουργία είναι. ΤΙ χίπισσες και βλακείες;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2014)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Αυτό με τις χίπισσες πάω στοίχημα ότι το λένε οι πελάτισσες της Νεστλέ.


Κάπως έτσι. Γενικώς, ό,τι κάνει η κάθε μάνα θεωρεί ότι είναι σωστό, και μετά σου λέει ας πρήξω και τους άλλους μέχρι αηδίας.

Αυτό που περιγράφεις για το νοσοκομείο είναι ο αντίποδας αυτού που συνέβαινε πριν 30-40 χρόνια: τότε ωθούσαν τις μαμάδες στη φόρμουλα με το παραμικρό, σήμερα τις σπρώχνουν οπωσδήποτε στο θηλασμό. Αυτό είναι θεωρητικά το καλύτερο για το μωρό, αλλά η ψυχολογική πίεση είναι τεράστια.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2015)

Τοκετός στο σπίτι: *http://grekamag.gr/31054/*

(Να σημειώσω μόνο, επειδή αφενός το φέρνει στη συζήτηση η γράφουσα κι αφετέρου αφήνεται λίγο-πολύ ασχολίαστο στο άρθρο, ότι προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ την ομοιοπαθητική κι άλλες εναλλακτικές "θεραπείες" ούτε σχετικές με το αντικείμενο του τοκετού στο σπίτι, ούτε κάτι παραπάνω από ενεργοποίηση ενός placebo effect στους κατά δήλωσή τους ωφελημένους απ' αυτές. Οπότε ας μην εκτραπεί προς τα εκεί η συζήτηση.)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 22, 2015)

Να απομονώσω μόνο κάτι:
Φυσικά έκανα 3 απαραίτητους κατά τη γνώμη μου υπέρηχους. Ο ένας είναι αυτός της «αυχενικής διαφάνειας» και ο άλλος είναι η «Β επιπέδου». Τέλος, έκανα και έναν τελευταίο, την 36η εβδομάδα, για να επιβεβαιώσουμε αν το μωρό είναι σε «σωστή θέση», δηλαδή με το κεφάλι κάτω. Οι μαίες είναι επιστήμονες και χωρίς αυτές δεν πας πουθενά, είτε γεννάς στο μαιευτήριο είτε στο σπίτι.​Βλέπω ότι τα τεχνολογικά επιτεύματα της σύγχρονης ιατρικής για τη διάγνωση χρωμοσωμικών ανωμαλιών ευτυχώς δεν παραπέφτουν :) Θα ήθελα όμως να τονίσω ότι υπάρχει ασάφεια στο κείμενο: η αυχενική διαφάνεια δεν μπορεί να γίνει από άνθρωπο που δεν έχει ειδίκευση σε αυτήν την εξέταση. Την ειδίκευση αυτή συχνά δεν την έχουν ούτε οι γυναικολόγοι. Στο κείμενο ωστόσο διαβάζω πως έγινε από μαία, τουλάχιστον έτσι όπως είναι διατυπωμένο. Φαντάζομαι πως θα ήταν εξειδικευμένη.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2015)

Palavra, αν η ιατρική επιστήμη (δλδ οι θεράποντές της) στην Ελλάδα βοηθήσει να γίνονται με άρτιο τρόπο (και πλήρη επιστημονική υποστήριξη) τοκετοί στο σπίτι οι οποίοι πληρούν συγκεκριμένες προϋποθέσεις, τότε θα είναι μια βιώσιμη εναλλακτική επιλογή ορθής πρακτικής για όποια έγκυο τον επιθυμεί. Έτσι, δεν θα τον αφήσουν να αποτελεί προνομιακά αποκλειστικό χώρο (ΣτΖ: δεν υπαινίσσομαι κάτι τέτοιο για την κοπέλα του άρθρου, μιλάω από άλλες εμπειρίες μου) σαμάνων των “εναλλακτικών θεραπειών” και φιδελαιοεμπόρων που σταυροφορούν ενάντια λχ στον εμβολιασμό και _σε καθετί_ το ιατρικοποιημένο (ΣτΖ: χωρίς και πάλι να είμαι υπέρμαχος της άμετρης και/ή άσκοπης ιατρικοποίησης & φαρμακευτικοποίησης). Για πολλές γυναίκες φρονώ πως κάτι τέτοιο θα συνιστά μια αναντίρρητα θετική εξέλιξη για τις διαθέσιμες επιλογές τους όσον αφορά τον τρόπο τοκετού τους.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 22, 2015)

Συμφωνώ. Να προσθέσω μόνο πως, όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, υπάρχει ένθεν και ένθεν ασχετοσύνη και εκμετάλλευση, κι έτσι είναι συχνό το φαινόμενο να βλέπουν οι γυναίκες το θέμα ως άσπρο ή μαύρο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Palavra, αν η ιατρική επιστήμη (δλδ οι θεράποντές της) στην Ελλάδα βοηθήσει να γίνονται με άρτιο τρόπο (και πλήρη επιστημονική υποστήριξη) τοκετοί στο σπίτι οι οποίοι πληρούν συγκεκριμένες προϋποθέσεις, τότε θα είναι μια βιώσιμη εναλλακτική επιλογή ορθής πρακτικής για όποια έγκυο τον επιθυμεί. Έτσι, δεν θα τον αφήσουν να αποτελεί προνομιακά αποκλειστικό χώρο (ΣτΖ: δεν υπαινίσσομαι κάτι τέτοιο για την κοπέλα του άρθρου, μιλάω από άλλες εμπειρίες μου) σαμάνων των “εναλλακτικών θεραπειών” και φιδελαιοεμπόρων που σταυροφορούν ενάντια λχ στον εμβολιασμό και _σε καθετί_ το ιατρικοποιημένο (ΣτΖ: χωρίς και πάλι να είμαι υπέρμαχος της άμετρης και/ή άσκοπης ιατρικοποίησης & φαρμακευτικοποίησης). Για πολλές γυναίκες φρονώ πως κάτι τέτοιο θα συνιστά μια αναντίρρητα θετική εξέλιξη για τις διαθέσιμες επιλογές τους όσον αφορά τον τρόπο τοκετού τους.



Είσαι πολύ βέβαιος ότι δεν είναι πως απλά αυτά τα δυο σχετίζονται αρκετά; Δηλαδή ότι πολλές γυναίκες που επιλέγουν τοκετό στο σπίτι το κάνουν γιατί πιστεύουν παράλληλα και σε ένα σωρό πραγματικές μπούρδες; Εγώ την αύξηση της τάσης για τοκετό στο σπίτι δεν την βλέπω καθόλου ανεξάρτητα από την αύξηση της τάσης άρνησης της ιατρικής -και όχι μόνο- επιστήμης, της τάσης για "επιστροφή στην φύση και στο φυσικό" και της τάσης για επιστροφή στην "αρχαία γνώση". Ως εκ τούτου, δεν πιστεύω ότι η πλειονότητα αυτών των γυναικών θέλει περισσότερη επιστήμη στον τοκετό στο σπίτι. Άποψή μου.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 22, 2015)

Καλά, η αλήθεια είναι ότι όντως σχετίζονται αρκετά, όπως θα επιβεβαιώσει και η Παλ, και το λέω από την εμπειρία της συμμετοχής μου σε ομάδες θηλασμού και μητρότητας στο φέισμπουκ. Υπάρχει αυξανόμενη τάση της απόρριψης των εμβολιασμών, των ιατρικών παρεμβάσεων στον τοκετό και της δυτικής ιατρικής συλλήβδην, σε ένα τσουβάλι όλα. Υπάρχουν όμως και πολλές γυναίκες που θα επιθυμούσαν τον *ασφαλή* -το τονίζω- τοκετό στο σπίτι τους για πολλούς λόγους, όχι μόνο ψυχολογικούς αλλά και πρακτικούς. Ο βασικότερος λόγος για τον οποίον θα το σκεφτόμουν εγώ αν έκανα 2ο παιδί θα ήταν για να μην αναγκαστώ να αποχωριστώ το 1ο παιδί για 3 ή 4 μέρες. Κατά τα λοιπά συμφωνώ με Παλ, ότι υπάρχει ασχετοσύνη και υπερβολές και στις 2 πλευρές.
Το κακό είναι ότι οι γιατροί έχουν κάνει τόσο μεγάλες καταχρήσεις που πλέον υπάρχει σημαντική δυσπιστία απέναντί τους. Η δική μου εμπειρία από τον θηλασμό, πχ, ήταν, σε μαιευτήριο που δηλώνει ότι τηρεί τα 10 βήματα της Unicef για να αποκτήσει την πιστοποίηση του φιλικού προς τα βρέφη μαιευτηρίου, ο παιδίατρος να έρθει και να με τρομοκρατήσει -με τη συνταγή του σκονόγαλου στο χέρι- ότι δεν φτάνει το γάλα μου για ταΐσω το μωρό. Δεδομένης της ευάλωτης ψυχολογίας της λεχώνας και της ανύπαρκτης πληροφόρησης για το θέμα, θα μπορούσα άνετα να ανήκω στην μεγάλη κατηγορία των γυναικών που "δεν είχαν γάλα". Όταν άρχισε η μικρή να βάζει 1200 γραμμάρια τον μήνα με αποκλειστικό θηλασμό μου ήρθε να πάω στον γιατρό να του πετάξω τη ζυγαριά στο κεφάλι! Συμπληρωματικά και παρεμπιπτόντως, Χέλλε, ναι, είναι μια φυσική σωματική λειτουργία, αλλά δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο το νομίζεις να εδραιωθεί η γαλουχία (αναφέρω απλά τις δυσκολίες τοποθέτησης, τον πόνο στις θηλές, τυχόν κοντό χαλινό του μωρού, την υπνηλία λόγω ίκτερου, και, κυρίως, την ασφυκτική πίεση του περίγυρου να δoθεί "κανονικό" γάλα).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 22, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Συμπληρωματικά και παρεμπιπτόντως, Χέλλε, ναι είναι μια φυσική σωματική λειτουργία, αλλά δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο το νομίζεις να εδραιωθεί η γαλουχία (αναφέρω απλά τις δυσκολίες τοποθέτησης, τον πόνο στις θηλές, τυχόν κοντό χαλινό του μωρού, την υπνηλία λόγω ίκτερου, και, κυρίως, την ασφυκτική πίεση του περίγυρου να δοθεί "κανονικό" γάλα).


Επιβεβαιώνω από πρόσφατη οικογενειακή εμπειρία τη μεγάλη δυσκολία που αντιμετώπισε η νέα μητέρα μέχρι να εδραιωθεί ο θηλασμός. Κάποια άλλη στη θέση της θα είχε εγκαταλείψει την προσπάθεια. Με τη δική της επιμονή και υπομονή όλα προχώρησαν όπως λέει η Όλι και το μωρό άρχισε να τρέφεται κανονικά και να παίρνει βάρος.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Είσαι πολύ βέβαιος ότι δεν είναι πως απλά αυτά τα δυο σχετίζονται αρκετά; Δηλαδή ότι πολλές γυναίκες που επιλέγουν τοκετό στο σπίτι το κάνουν γιατί πιστεύουν παράλληλα και σε ένα σωρό πραγματικές μπούρδες; Εγώ την αύξηση της τάσης για τοκετό στο σπίτι δεν την βλέπω καθόλου ανεξάρτητα από την αύξηση της τάσης άρνησης της ιατρικής -και όχι μόνο- επιστήμης, της τάσης για "επιστροφή στην φύση και στο φυσικό" και της τάσης για επιστροφή στην "αρχαία γνώση". Ως εκ τούτου, δεν πιστεύω ότι η πλειονότητα αυτών των γυναικών θέλει περισσότερη επιστήμη στον τοκετό στο σπίτι. Άποψή μου.


Όχι, δεν έχω στοιχεία για αμφιμονοσήμαντη συσχέτιση (και μάλιστα με ύπαρξη causality) μεταξύ αυτών των δύο. Ούτε έχω αριθμητικά στοιχεία για την «αύξηση της τάσης άρνησης της ιατρικής», όπως γράφεις (περιστατικά, ναι· άλλωστε το έγραψα κι ο ίδιος — αλλά νούμερα, όχι). Εννοείτε δε ότι, εφόσον έχεις τέτοια στοιχεία, θα 'θελα να τα μοιραστείς διότι τα χρειάζομαι κι εγώ.

Και πιστεύω ότι η επιστήμη, δοσμένη με τον σωστό τρόπο, είναι η ορθότερη αντιμετώπιση για τον σκοταδισμό (και για τη δαιμονοποίηση, μομφή, αποφυγή ή άρνησή της). Το ότι αυτό δεν θα λειτουργήσει σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως, το γνωρίζουμε ήδη άριστα. Αλλά το να λέμε ότι δεν θ' ανάψουμε το φως σ' ένα σκοτεινό δωμάτιο επειδή όσοι είναι μέσα είναι φωτοφοβικοί, δεν είναι λύση κττμά. Εμείς θα το ανάψουμε, για να βρουν το φως τους όσοι φωτιστούν (pun intended) — κι οι εμμονικοί σκοταδιστές ας πάνε να κρυφτούν στα λαγούμια τους.
.
.


oliver_twisted said:


> Καλά, η αλήθεια είναι ότι όντως σχετίζονται αρκετά, όπως θα επιβεβαιώσει και η Παλ, και το λέω από την εμπειρία της συμμετοχής μου σε ομάδες θηλασμού και μητρότητας στο φέισμπουκ. Υπάρχει αυξανόμενη τάση της απόρριψης των εμβολιασμών, των ιατρικών παρεμβάσεων στον τοκετό και της δυτικής ιατρικής συλλήβδην, σε ένα τσουβάλι όλα.


Περιστατικά φυσικά και υπάρχουν (πόσες φορές να πω ο άμοιρος πως το 'πα ήδη;!), αριθμητικά στοιχεία δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχουν (και τα χρειάζομαι κι εγώ!). Όμως το ότι οι “αρνήτριες” της επιστήμης είναι οι πιο φωνακλούδες στον διατυμπανισμό των θέσεών τους (κι έτσι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ακούσει κανείς τους αντεπιστημονικούς δεκάρικούς τους), δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως κι ότι είναι μια τεράστια κι αυξανόμενη πλειονότητα.

Μη-πολιτικά-ορθό ανέκδοτο (συνεχίστε με δική σας ευθύνη):


Spoiler



Μπαίνουν σ' ένα μπαρ ένας βίγκαν, ένας ζωόφιλος, ένας “αναγεννημένος χριστιανός”, μια φεμινίστρια κι ένας φανατικός των “εναλλακτικών θεραπειών”. Πώς το ξέρετε; Μα, μέσα σε δύο λεπτά έχουν αρχίσει το κήρυγμα ο καθένας για τις πεποιθήσεις του!


.


oliver_twisted said:


> Υπάρχουν όμως και πολλές γυναίκες που θα επιθυμούσαν τον *ασφαλή* —το τονίζω— τοκετό στο σπίτι τους για πολλούς λόγους, όχι μόνο ψυχολογικούς αλλά και πρακτικούς.


Αυτό ακριβώς. Πολλές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Υπάρχουν όμως και πολλές γυναίκες που θα επιθυμούσαν τον *ασφαλή* -το τονίζω- τοκετό στο σπίτι τους για πολλούς λόγους, όχι μόνο ψυχολογικούς αλλά και πρακτικούς.



Σαφώς. Και θα με έβρισκε σύμφωνο η στροφή της ιατρικής στην υιοθέτηση των καλύτερων προτύπων, μεθοδολογιών και τρόπων που θα βοηθούσαν να γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο στο σπίτι, με όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερη ασφάλεια για το παιδί και την γυναίκα.

Όσο για τον θηλασμό, εντάξει, όλες οι φυσικές σωματικές λειτουργίες παρουσιάζουν τα θεματάκια τους. Δεν θα βάλω όμως ρομποτικά μάτια επειδή έχω μυωπία. Αν και θα είχε πλάκα να μπορούσες π.χ. να ζουμάρεις και να βλέπεις όλο το φάσμα της ακτινοβολίας.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 22, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Επιβεβαιώνω από πρόσφατη οικογενειακή εμπειρία τη μεγάλη δυσκολία που αντιμετώπισε η νέα μητέρα μέχρι να εδραιωθεί ο θηλασμός. Κάποια άλλη στη θέση της θα είχε εγκαταλείψει την προσπάθεια. Με τη δική της επιμονή και υπομονή όλα προχώρησαν όπως λέει η Όλι και το μωρό άρχισε να τρέφεται κανονικά και να παίρνει βάρος.


Κι εγώ είχα τέτοιο πρόβλημα και προσπάθησα πάρα πολύ για να τα καταφέρω, με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια και της Όλι. Για μένα το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο ό,τι το μαιευτήριο δεν είχε εξειδικευμένη σύμβουλο θηλασμού που στην περίπτωσή μου ήταν απαραίτητη. Και Χέλλε, δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς λέγοντας «θεματάκια». Αν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα και δεν μπορείς να ταΐσεις το παιδί σου δε θα κάτσεις να το βασανίζεις και να το αφήνεις νηστικό. Πρέπει να έχεις διαβάσει πολύ για να μπορείς να εντοπίσεις για ποιο λόγο δεν τα καταφέρνεις και να προσπαθήσεις αντίστοιχα και όταν λέω «προσπαθήσεις» το εννοώ. Δεν είναι εύκολα τα πράγματα στην αρχή και μάλιστα δεν είναι εύκολα για μεγάλο διάστημα.

Και η αλήθεια είναι πως πολλές μαμάδες δεν διαβάζουν και όσες διαβάζουν, διαβάζουν συχνά λάθος πράγματα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Και η αλήθεια είναι πως πολλές μαμάδες ... διαβάζουν συχνά λάθος πράγματα.


Εννοείς πως όλες αυτές οι φεϊσμπουκικές σελίδες «για μανούλες» δεν αρκούν να δώσουν ΟΛΕΣ τις απαντήσεις;! :scared:


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2015)

Ζαζ, δεν έχω αριθμούς, αλλά εύκολα μπορείς να δεις την μείωση στους εμβολιασμούς, αν ψάξεις, καθώς και πολλά άλλα ανησυχητικά φαινόμενα. Εμμέσως μπορείς να το δεις και με την δημοσκοπική και εκλογική άνοδο διάφορων καμμένων και των θεωριών τους καθώς και με τον πολλαπλασιασμό των μύθων και θεωριών συνομωσίας. Είναι δε θεωρίες συνομωσίας όχι τόσο πολιτικής αρχής, αλλά περισσότερο της επιστήμης και πώς αυτή είτε επιβάλλεται στην πολιτική είτε την βοηθάει να ελέγξει τον κόσμο. Για τις τάσεις που προανέφερα μπορείς επίσης να βρεις στοιχεία. Όσον αφορά την σύνδεση όλων αυτών με την επιστροφή στον σπιτικό τοκετό, δεν έχω φυσικά αριθμούς γιατί δεν νομίζω και να υπάρχουν. Προσωπική μου αίσθηση είναι, βάσει περιστατικών και συγχρονισμού με τα άλλα φαινόμενα. Με απλά λόγια, παρατηρώ αυτές τις τάσεις "επιστροφής στην φύση" και στην αρχαία "γνώση", παρατηρώ ότι παράλληλα εκδηλώνεται τάση επιστροφής στον σπιτικό τοκετό και ότι προσωπικά όλες οι περιπτώσεις που ξέρω συνδυάζουν αυτά τα τρία χαρακτηριστικά, σε μικρότερο ή μεγαλύτερο βαθμό. Ελλείψει στοιχείων, θεωρώ πως υπάρχει σύνδεση. Άλλωστε υπάρχει λογική συσχέτιση ανάμεσα στις τρεις "επιστροφές" (φύση, αρχαία γνώση/σοφία, τοκετός στο σπίτι).

Δεν έχω τίποτα με την φύση. Τουναντίον, την λατρεύω. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να πετάμε στα σκουπίδια τα δώρα της επιστήμης και του πολιτισμού μας γιατί "δεν είναι φυσικά". Υπάρχουν πολλά φυσικά πράγματα που είναι ελάχιστα αθώα, μέχρι και θανατηφόρα. Φυσικά κατάσταση είναι η μυωπία, η μόλυνση από μικρόβια, η ακράτεια, η γρίπη. Φυσικά προϊόντα είναι τα δηλητηριώδη φυτά, μανιτάρια, ζώα, κτλ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Κι εγώ είχα τέτοιο πρόβλημα και προσπάθησα πάρα πολύ για να τα καταφέρω, με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια και της Όλι. Για μένα το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο ό,τι το μαιευτήριο δεν είχε εξειδικευμένη σύμβουλο θηλασμού που στην περίπτωσή μου ήταν απαραίτητη. Και Χέλλε, δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς λέγοντας «θεματάκια». Αν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα και δεν μπορείς να ταΐσεις το παιδί σου δε θα κάτσεις να το βασανίζεις και να το αφήνεις νηστικό. Πρέπει να έχεις διαβάσει πολύ για να μπορείς να εντοπίσεις για ποιο λόγο δεν τα καταφέρνεις και να προσπαθήσεις αντίστοιχα και όταν λέω «προσπαθήσεις» το εννοώ. Δεν είναι εύκολα τα πράγματα στην αρχή και μάλιστα δεν είναι εύκολα για μεγάλο διάστημα.



Γιατί, είπα εγώ ότι είναι εύκολα; Το να είσαι γονιός είναι η δυσκολότερη δουλειά που θα κληθείς ποτέ να κάνεις. Νομίζω κάπου το έχω ξαναγράψει εδώ μέσα. Έχεις χρέος απέναντι στο παιδί που θα μεγαλώσεις να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα κάνεις σωστή δουλειά σε κάθε τομέα, ότι θα είσαι ενημερωμένος για ό,τι χρειαστεί, ότι θα καταβάλλεις κάθε προσπάθεια για να το κάνεις όσο πιο υγιές και ολοκληρωμένο γίνεται. Φυσικά και δεν είναι εύκολο. Δεν υπάρχει πιο δύσκολο πράγμα στον κόσμο. Γι' αυτό και η απόφαση να τεκνοποιήσεις είναι η πιο σημαντική και σοβαρή απόφαση της ζωής σου. Δεν πρέπει να παίρνεις καμμιά πτυχή της αψήφιστα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2015)

Κι εγω άρχισα να αναρωτιέμαι τί στο καλό τρέχει με τις Ελληνίδες (για τις Αμερικανίδες δεν ενδιαφέρομαι) όταν μια φεισμπουκική γνωστή μου, παιδίατρος και μητέρα δύο παιδιών (τεσσάρων και ενός έτους) άρχισε να γράφει διάφορες βλακείες για το θέμα του θηλασμού, οι οποίες ήταν από τη σκοπιά της βαρεμένης φυσιολάτρισσας. Πολύ σύντομα άρχισε να πετάει διάφορα κατά των εμβολιασμών (επαναλαμβάνω, _παιδίατρος και μητέρα_). Και μια ωράια ημέρα έγραψε κάτι το οποίο ελπίζω να ήταν απλώς ασυντακτο και να ήθελε να πει κάτι άλλο, γιατί μας πληροφορούσε ότι το βρίσκει δύσκολο να θηλάζει και τα δύο παιδιά και έχει καταβληθεί τον τελευτάιο καιρό.
ΟΚ, έχω ακούσει να θηλάζουν για ένα χρόνο, μερικές περιπτώσεις και δύο, αλλά παραπάνω νόμιζα ότι έιναι απλώς υπερβολή σε αμερικάνικες κωμωδίες. 
Τελικά απ΄ολα τα φρούτα έχουμε και στην Ελλάδα. 

ΥΓ Αυτό με τα εμβόλια είναι απλά γιατί έχουμε επαναπαυθεί. Προχτές έβλεπα ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για τον Σαλκ και το εμβόλιο της πολιομυελύτιδας και ανέφερε κάποια πράγματα που θα έκαναν πολλούς σημερινούς γονείς να βγάλουν σπυράκια, όπως π.χ. το ότι η κύρια πηγή χρηματοδότησης της έρευνας για το εμβόλιο ήταν το crowdfunding ή ότι γονείς δέχονταν να γίνουν τα παιδιά τους πειραματόζωα γιατί προφανώς ήταν μεγάλος ο φόβος της αρρώστιας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2015)

Είναι αλήθεια ότι παίζει ρόλο το γεγονός ότι πλέον αυτές οι ασθένεις έχουν ουσιαστικά εξαλειφθεί, άρα ένας από τους λόγους που υπάρχει άρνηση εμβολιασμών είναι το πόσο καλή δουλειά έχουν κάνει τα εμβόλια. Όμως δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. Αυτή η τάση είναι όχι μόνο σχετικά πρόσφατη αλλά και εξαπλώνεται με ανησυχητικούς ρυθμούς. Κατά την γνώμη μου η τάση άρνησης της επιστήμης παίζει τον κύριο ρόλο. Προσωπικά με ενδιαφέρει τι γίνεται και στην Αμερική, όπου θεωρώ ότι αρνητικό ρόλο παίζει και η γενικότερη εξάπλωση του ανορθολογισμού, συχνά και μέσω των θρησκειών. Λόγω Ίντερνετ, το τι γίνεται στην Αμερική επηρεάζει πλέον άμεσα τις τάσεις στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Το δε Ίντερνετ από την φύση του ενισχύει το confirmation bias και η άρνηση της επιστήμης γιγαντώνεται.

Φταίει, ακόμα, και η πτώση της ποιότητας ζωής, η οικονομική στενότητα. Σε καιρούς ευημερίας δεν έχεις λόγους να ψάχνεις για εχθρούς, για συνομωσίες, κτλ. Όταν είναι γενικευμένη η αίσθηση ότι όλα πάνε κατά διαόλου, όλοι ψάχνουν να βρούνε κάπου να ρίξουν το φταίξιμο, για να αισθανθούν καλύτερα· καλύτερα, στην σκέψη ότι πρόκειται για εξωγενείς παράγοντες, για πράγματα που δεν μπορεί ο καθένας να ελέγξει. Δεν φταίμε εμείς που χρεοκοπήσαμε, φταίνε τα συμφέροντα, οι εβραίοι, οι εξωγήινες φυλές και πάει λέγοντας.


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2015)

Μπορούμε να παρακολουθούμε τί γίνεται στις ΗΠΑ και να σκεφτόμαστε είναι τρελλοί αυτοι οι αμερικάνοι. Δηλαδή δε σημαίνει ότι ντε και καλά ό,τι γίνεται στην Αμερική θα μας έρθει κι εδώ. Με αυτό το σκεπτικό λέω ότι με ενδιαφερει τι κάνει η Ελληνίδα, όχι η Αμερικανίδα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2015)

SBE said:


> Μπορούμε να παρακολουθούμε τί γίνεται στις ΗΠΑ και να σκεφτόμαστε είναι τρελλοί αυτοι οι αμερικάνοι. Δηλαδή δε σημαίνει ότι ντε και καλά ό,τι γίνεται στην Αμερική θα μας έρθει κι εδώ. Με αυτό το σκεπτικό λέω ότι με ενδιαφερει τι κάνει η Ελληνίδα, όχι η Αμερικανίδα.



Μοιραία θα έρθει κι εδώ. Είναι από τα αρνητικά της ψηφιακής εποχής.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 23, 2015)

Εδώ, να προσθέσω το εξής:
Η κόρη ενός γνωστού είναι παντρεμένη με Νορβηγό και ζει στη Νορβηγία. Την επομένη της γέννας της το μαιευτήριο μετέφερε μαμά, μπαμπά και παιδί σε ειδικά διαμορφωμένο δωμάτιο, όπου έμειναν κάποιες μέρες για να τους δείξουν πώς να φροντίζουν το παιδί και πώς να χειρίζονται τυχόν θέματα που θα προέκυπταν.


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ζαζ, δεν έχω αριθμούς, αλλά εύκολα μπορείς να δεις την μείωση στους εμβολιασμούς, αν ψάξεις, καθώς και πολλά άλλα ανησυχητικά φαινόμενα.


Για τους εμβολιασμούς βλέπουμε ότι η κατάσταση αναφορικά με τους εμβολιασμούς είναι πολύ καλή και *βαίνει βελτιούμενη* (Εθνική μελέτη κατάστασης εμβολιασμού των παιδιών στην Ελλάδα, 2012): «Η εμβολιαστική κάλυψη των παιδιών στην Ελλάδα είναι *πολύ υψηλή* (τουλάχιστον έως το 2011, περίοδο που διερευνά η Μελέτη), και η εικόνα βρέθηκε *βελτιωμένη* σε σχέση με τη Μελέτη του 2006.» Το βασικότερο ζήτημα που στερεί τον εμβολιασμό από κάποια παιδιά δεν είναι το ιδεολογικό, αλλά το οικονομικό (επειδή τα 2/3 των παιδικών εμβολιασμών γίνονται στον ιδιωτικό τομέα· ό.π.): «'Ισως το σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα σήμερα σε σχέση με τους παιδικούς εμβολιασμούς στην Ελλάδα [είναι ότι] όσο στη χώρα αυξάνονται οι ανασφάλιστες και φτωχιές οικογένειες, αναμένεται να ανεπαρκούν οι υπάρχουσες δημόσιες υποδομές εμβολιασμού.»

Υπάρχουν κάποια μικρά και συγκεκριμένα θέματα υστέρησης —όμως βλέπουμε *παντού βελτίωση της κατάστασης* σε σχέση με την προ πενταετίας έρευνα— όπου όμως και πάλι δεν εντοπίζεται ύπαρξη ιδεολογικού παράγοντα επίδρασης, αλλά θέματα προγραμματισμού και ενημέρωσης από τους ιατρικούς φορείς (και τα μαιευτήρια)· έτσι πχ όλα τα νέα εμβόλια που περιλαμβάνονται στο πρόγραμμα γίνονται δεκτά με απόλυτη αποδοχή, ενώ απ' την άλλη αναμνηστικές δόσεις γίνονται με καθυστέρηση — από τα στοιχεία (και τις προτάσεις) της Μελέτης αφήνεται να διαφανεί ότι ορισμένοι γονείς σαν να εφησυχάζουν περί το 5ο-6ο έτος της ηλικίας του παιδιού και να χαλαρώνουν το πώς ακολουθούν το πρόγραμμα εμβολιασμών για το παιδί τους.



Hellegennes said:


> Προσωπική μου αίσθηση είναι, βάσει περιστατικών και συγχρονισμού με τα άλλα φαινόμενα. Με απλά λόγια, παρατηρώ αυτές τις τάσεις "επιστροφής στην φύση" και στην αρχαία "γνώση", παρατηρώ ότι παράλληλα εκδηλώνεται τάση επιστροφής στον σπιτικό τοκετό και ότι προσωπικά όλες οι περιπτώσεις που ξέρω συνδυάζουν αυτά τα τρία χαρακτηριστικά, σε μικρότερο ή μεγαλύτερο βαθμό. Ελλείψει στοιχείων, θεωρώ πως υπάρχει σύνδεση.


Κανονικά, ελλείψει στοιχείων υποθέτουμε ότι *δεν* υπάρχει σύνδεση — όχι ότι υπάρχει. Η ύπαρξη συσχέτισης μετριέται, αλλά η ύπαρξη causality αποδεικνύεται. Αφού τα ξέρεις! :)

Οι μύθοι και οι θεωρίες συνωμοσίας διαδίδονται πλέον ευκολότερα, αλλά δεν ξέρουμε αν πχ αυτός που τα πιστεύει σήμερα ΔΕΝ είναι αυτός που τα πίστευε όταν τα έπαιρνε με μέιλ το 1988 ή όταν τα άκουγε στο καφενείο το 1978 ή όταν τα μάθαινε στον χώρο δουλειάς το 1958 ή όταν διάβαζε την ελληνική έκδοση των _Πρωτοκόλλων των Σοφών της Σιών_ το 1928. Επίσης, από παλιά υπήρχαν περιστατικά όπου η επιστήμη έδινε λαβές για να διατηρεί κάποιος έναν σκεπτικισμό απέναντί της (που σε ορισμένους θα μπορούσε να υπερβεί τα όρια του υγιούς σκεπτικισμού και να μεταβληθεί σε ακραία επιφυλακτικότητα έως και απόρριψη): φάρμακα με βάση τον υδράργυρο, εντομοκτόνα με βάση τον φωσφόρο, οικοδομικά υλικά με βάση τον αμίαντο, η θαλιδομίδη, η διεθυλστιλβεστρόλη κλπ.

Για μένα η ουσία βρίσκεται σε αυτό που ανέφερα πιο πριν: «Περιστατικά φυσικά και υπάρχουν [...]· *όμως το ότι οι “αρνήτριες” της επιστήμης είναι οι πιο φωνακλούδες στον διατυμπανισμό των θέσεών τους (κι έτσι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ακούσει κανείς τους αντεπιστημονικούς δεκάρικούς τους), δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως κι ότι είναι μια τεράστια κι αυξανόμενη πλειονότητα.*» Ούτε το ότι είναι ενοχλητικότατο για έναν ορθολογιστή να τις ακούει ή να τις διαβάζει, ή ότι είναι αδικαιολόγητο για έναν σύγχρονο άνθρωπο να πρέπει να υφίσταται την ύπαρξη τέτοιας τρομακτικής και σκοταδιστικής άγνοιας, συνιστούν *απόδειξη *ότι πολλαπλασιάζονται κι έχουν μεγαλύτερη απήχηση. Μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα, ναι· λόγο ανησυχίας, βέβαια· ανάγκη για καλύτερη ορθή ενημέρωση του κόσμου, φυσικά — αλλά απόδειξη, όχι χωρίς στοιχεία.



Hellegennes said:


> Σαφώς. Και θα με έβρισκε σύμφωνο η στροφή της ιατρικής στην υιοθέτηση των καλύτερων προτύπων, μεθοδολογιών και τρόπων που θα βοηθούσαν να γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο στο σπίτι, με όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερη ασφάλεια για το παιδί και την γυναίκα.


Εδώ είμαι υποχρεωμένος να κάνω μια επισήμανση που δεν θυμάμαι αν την έχω ήδη διατυπώσει με επαρκή σαφήνεια νωρίτερα: Άσχετα από τα κίνητρα και τις πεποιθήσεις των ατόμων που ξεκίνησαν το κίνημα για τον σπιτικό τοκετό, οφείλουμε να τους αναγνωρίσουμε ότι ως αποτέλεσμα αυτών έχουν πλέον όσες γυναίκες το επιθυμούν τη δυνατότητα για ασφαλή τοκετό στο σπίτι κι έχει συναφώς ανέβει το awareness για την αποφυγή μη-ιατρικώς-σκόπιμων καισαρικών και για την υιοθέτηση του θηλασμού.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 3, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Για τους εμβολιασμούς βλέπουμε ότι η κατάσταση αναφορικά με τους εμβολιασμούς είναι πολύ καλή και *βαίνει βελτιούμενη* (Εθνική μελέτη κατάστασης εμβολιασμού των παιδιών στην Ελλάδα, 2012): «Η εμβολιαστική κάλυψη των παιδιών στην Ελλάδα είναι *πολύ υψηλή* (τουλάχιστον έως το 2011, περίοδο που διερευνά η Μελέτη), και η εικόνα βρέθηκε *βελτιωμένη* σε σχέση με τη Μελέτη του 2006.» Το βασικότερο ζήτημα που στερεί τον εμβολιασμό από κάποια παιδιά δεν είναι το ιδεολογικό, αλλά το οικονομικό (επειδή τα 2/3 των παιδικών εμβολιασμών γίνονται στον ιδιωτικό τομέα· ό.π.): «'Ισως το σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα σήμερα σε σχέση με τους παιδικούς εμβολιασμούς στην Ελλάδα [είναι ότι] όσο στη χώρα αυξάνονται οι ανασφάλιστες και φτωχιές οικογένειες, αναμένεται να ανεπαρκούν οι υπάρχουσες δημόσιες υποδομές εμβολιασμού.»



Θα ήθελα λίγο πιο πρόσφατα στοιχεία. Η τάση βέβαια είναι πολύ πιο ισχυρή στο ΗΒ και στις ΗΠΑ, αλλά αρχίζει να παίρνει κι εμάς η μπάλα. Σαφώς πάντως δεν έχουμε τα προβλήματα που έχουν άλλες χώρες, όμως η κακή χρήση του Ίντερνετ δυστυχώς βοηθάει στην ανάπτυξη του φαινομένου.



Zazula said:


> Κανονικά, ελλείψει στοιχείων υποθέτουμε ότι *δεν* υπάρχει σύνδεση — όχι ότι υπάρχει. Η ύπαρξη συσχέτισης μετριέται, αλλά η ύπαρξη causality αποδεικνύεται. Αφού τα ξέρεις! :)



Αυτό που είχα γράψει ήταν ότι θεωρώ πως υπάρχει συσχέτιση. Μέχρι αποδείξεως του αυτού ή του αντιθέτου, η θεώρηση αυτή είναι, πιστεύω, άξια διερεύνησης. Δεν μίλησα για causality.



Zazula said:


> Οι μύθοι και οι θεωρίες συνωμοσίας διαδίδονται πλέον ευκολότερα, αλλά δεν ξέρουμε αν πχ αυτός που τα πιστεύει σήμερα ΔΕΝ είναι αυτός που τα πίστευε όταν τα έπαιρνε με μέιλ το 1988 ή όταν τα άκουγε στο καφενείο το 1978 ή όταν τα μάθαινε στον χώρο δουλειάς το 1958 ή όταν διάβαζε την ελληνική έκδοση των _Πρωτοκόλλων των Σοφών της Σιών_ το 1928. Επίσης, από παλιά υπήρχαν περιστατικά όπου η επιστήμη έδινε λαβές για να διατηρεί κάποιος έναν σκεπτικισμό απέναντί της (που σε ορισμένους θα μπορούσε να υπερβεί τα όρια του υγιούς σκεπτικισμού και να μεταβληθεί σε ακραία επιφυλακτικότητα έως και απόρριψη): φάρμακα με βάση τον υδράργυρο, εντομοκτόνα με βάση τον φωσφόρο, οικοδομικά υλικά με βάση τον αμίαντο, η θαλιδομίδη, η διεθυλστιλβεστρόλη κλπ.
> 
> Για μένα η ουσία βρίσκεται σε αυτό που ανέφερα πιο πριν: «Περιστατικά φυσικά και υπάρχουν [...]· *όμως το ότι οι “αρνήτριες” της επιστήμης είναι οι πιο φωνακλούδες στον διατυμπανισμό των θέσεών τους (κι έτσι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ακούσει κανείς τους αντεπιστημονικούς δεκάρικούς τους), δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως κι ότι είναι μια τεράστια κι αυξανόμενη πλειονότητα.*» Ούτε το ότι είναι ενοχλητικότατο για έναν ορθολογιστή να τις ακούει ή να τις διαβάζει, ή ότι είναι αδικαιολόγητο για έναν σύγχρονο άνθρωπο να πρέπει να υφίσταται την ύπαρξη τέτοιας τρομακτικής και σκοταδιστικής άγνοιας, συνιστούν *απόδειξη *ότι πολλαπλασιάζονται κι έχουν μεγαλύτερη απήχηση. Μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα, ναι· λόγο ανησυχίας, βέβαια· ανάγκη για καλύτερη ορθή ενημέρωση του κόσμου, φυσικά — αλλά απόδειξη, όχι χωρίς στοιχεία.



Φοβάμαι, Ζαζ, ότι δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Η εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι η εμπιστοσύνη στην επιστήμη ήταν μεγαλύτερη λίγο παλιότερα. Κι αν αυτό στην Ελλάδα δεν φαίνεται τόσο πολύ γιατί η Ελλάδα δεν έχει μεγάλη σχέση με την επιστημονική έρευνα, φαίνεται σε χώρες με παραδοσιακή δύναμη στην επιστημονική πρωτοπορία, όπως οι ΗΠΑ. Η πρόσφατη απόφαση να μειωθεί δραστικά το μπάτζετ του Earth Science Division της ΝΑΣΑ, που μελετά το κλίμα της Γης και τις κλιματικές αλλαγές είναι μια στροφή προς μια πολύ κακή κατεύθυνση και ένδειξη ότι η εμπιστοσύνη στην επιστήμη κατακρημνίζεται.


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2015)

Ναι, συμφωνώ ότι υπάρχουν και σοβαροί λόγοι για εγρήγορση και ανάγκη να κάνουμε κάτι (σε αυτήν τη σκέψη καταλήγω άλλωστε στο μήνυμά μου). Και φυσικά συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να μελετήσουμε περισσότερο το φαινόμενο και να διερευνήσουμε όλες τις τυχόν συσχετίσεις (γι' αυτό έχω πει εξαρχής ότι μ' ενδιαφέρει να δω και ό,τι νούμερα υπάρχουν ή υπάρξουν). Την δε αίσθηση ότι κάποιοι άνθρωποι που ίσως παλιότερα να εμπιστεύονταν περισσότερο την επιστήμη τώρα είναι κριτικοί απέναντί της (αλλά κριτικοί όχι με τεκμηριωμένο ή επιστημονικό τρόπο), την έχω κι εγώ.


----------



## SBE (May 4, 2015)

Αυτό που μου έμεινε απο τη συζήτησή σας είναι ότι οι εμβολιασμοί των παιδιών στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι δωρεάν.


----------



## Palavra (May 4, 2015)

Αν είσαι ασφαλισμένος σε ταμείο, η συμμετοχή για τα εμβόλια του παιδιού είναι 0% - τα καλύπτει εξολοκλήρου το ταμείο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 4, 2015)

Έτσι ακριβώς. Και έχω φίλη που είναι άνεργη και ανασφάλιστη, με βιβλιάριο πρόνοιας, και πηγαίνει για τα εμβόλια στο Παίδων και της τα κάνουνε εκεί δωρεάν. Και επίσης έχω και φίλο ασφαλισμένο κανονικότατα, που δεν έχει κάνει ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ εμβόλιο στο παιδάκι του (βασικά, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, οι φίλοι και γνωστοί γονείς που δεν εμβολιάζουν τα παιδιά τους στον κύκλο μου είναι πλάκα πλάκα 5!) και καταθέτει ψευδείς βεβαιώσεις στον παιδικό σταθμό ότι έχει εμβολιασμένο το παιδάκι του. Δεν σας κρύβω ότι όλον τον χειμώνα απέφευγα να είμαι με τη μικρή του και τη δική μου σε κλειστούς χώρους μην τυχόν και κολλήσει καμιά ιλαρά τη δική μου που, καθώς 2 χρόνια μικρότερη δεν έχει προλάβει να κάνει όλα τα εμβόλια. Υπερβολή ξε-υπερβολή, δεν ξέρω, με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα όμως αυτή η ανευθυνότητα.


----------



## Zazula (May 4, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αυτό που μου έμεινε απο τη συζήτησή σας είναι ότι οι εμβολιασμοί των παιδιών στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι δωρεάν.


Το μόνο που κατάλαβες εσύ, ίσως. Αλλά και πάλι αυτό δεν ισχύει (ούτε είπαμε εμείς κάτι τέτοιο): τα εμβόλια είναι με μηδενική συμμετοχή, αλλά τα 2/3 των γονιών, σύμφωνα με την έρευνα, επιλέγουν να τα κάνουν στον ιδιωτικό τομέα.


----------



## Palavra (May 4, 2015)

Πάντως, σε συνέχεια αυτού που γράφει η Όλι παραπάνω, θα υπερθεματίσω: όχι απλώς ανεύθυνη συμπεριφορά, εγκληματική. Και το λέω με γνώση λόγου, καθώς ο ένας μου παππούς ήταν κουφός από 4 χρονών, όταν αρρώστησε από μια από αυτές τις παιδικές ασθένειες που καλύπτονται από εμβόλιο (ερυθρά ή μαγουλάδες).


----------



## Zazula (May 4, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> (βασικά, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, οι φίλοι και γνωστοί γονείς που δεν εμβολιάζουν τα παιδιά τους στον κύκλο μου είναι πλάκα πλάκα 5!)


Να το κοιτάξεις αυτό! :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 4, 2015)

Χαχαχα! Ναι, είναι μάλλον αυτοί που ο Χέλλε θα έλεγε "χίπηδες-επιστροφή στη φύση"!


----------



## SBE (May 4, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Το μόνο που κατάλαβες εσύ, ίσως. Αλλά και πάλι αυτό δεν ισχύει (ούτε είπαμε εμείς κάτι τέτοιο): τα εμβόλια είναι με μηδενική συμμετοχή, αλλά τα 2/3 των γονιών, σύμφωνα με την έρευνα, επιλέγουν να τα κάνουν στον ιδιωτικό τομέα.



Επειδή δε μου αρέσει το υφάκι, για πέσμου, εσύ τί καταλαβαίνεις από αυτό:
_Το βασικότερο ζήτημα που στερεί τον εμβολιασμό από κάποια παιδιά δεν είναι το ιδεολογικό, αλλά το οικονομικό (επειδή τα 2/3 των παιδικών εμβολιασμών γίνονται στον ιδιωτικό τομέα· ό.π._)

Αν νομίζεις ότι θα έπρεπε να καταλάβω κάτι άλλο, απευθύνσου σ' αυτόν που έγραψε το παραπάνω.


----------



## Palavra (May 4, 2015)

Ο Ζάζουλας σου λέει ότι οι γονείς δεν πληρώνουν το εμβόλιο αλλά πληρώνουν την επίσκεψη στον παιδίατρο, γιατί το δημόσιο σύστημα υγείας έχει διάφορα προβλήματα (στο δικό μου Κέντρο Μητέρας και Παιδιού, ας πούμε, έχω πετύχει τις γιατρούς να καπνίζουν μες στο ιατρείο).


----------



## SBE (May 4, 2015)

Θα περίμενα να πληρώνεις και το εμβόλιο αν αποφασίσεις να το κάνεις ιδιωτικά. 
Αλλά δε νομίζω ότι λέει αυτό ο Ζαζ.


----------



## Palavra (May 4, 2015)

Δεν το πληρώνεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 4, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Έτσι ακριβώς. Και έχω φίλη που είναι άνεργη και ανασφάλιστη, με βιβλιάριο πρόνοιας, και πηγαίνει για τα εμβόλια στο Παίδων και της τα κάνουνε εκεί δωρεάν. Και επίσης έχω και φίλο ασφαλισμένο κανονικότατα, που δεν έχει κάνει ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ εμβόλιο στο παιδάκι του (βασικά, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, οι φίλοι και γνωστοί γονείς που δεν εμβολιάζουν τα παιδιά τους στον κύκλο μου είναι πλάκα πλάκα 5!) και καταθέτει ψευδείς βεβαιώσεις στον παιδικό σταθμό ότι έχει εμβολιασμένο το παιδάκι του. Δεν σας κρύβω ότι όλον τον χειμώνα απέφευγα να είμαι με τη μικρή του και τη δική μου σε κλειστούς χώρους μην τυχόν και κολλήσει καμιά ιλαρά τη δική μου που, καθώς 2 χρόνια μικρότερη δεν έχει προλάβει να κάνει όλα τα εμβόλια. Υπερβολή ξε-υπερβολή, δεν ξέρω, με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα όμως αυτή η ανευθυνότητα.



Δεν είναι ανεύθυνη συμπεριφορά, είναι έγκλημα και η άγνοια δεν είναι ελαφρυντικό. Αν ένα άλλο παιδάκι πεθάνει εξαιτίας της εγκληματικής τους αμέλειας, θα βρεθούν δικαίως κατηγορούμενοι για τον θάνατο του παιδιού.


----------



## Zazula (May 4, 2015)

SBE, δεν επεδίωκα να βγει κάποιο υφάκι, σόρι.

Κάποιοι γονείς υπάρχει ο φόβος να αναβάλλουν / καθυστερούν την επίσκεψη στον παιδίατρο λόγω οικονομικών περιορισμών τους, οπότε υποφέρουν κυρίως οι αναμνηστικές δόσεις. Όσο τα πράγματα γίνονται δυσμενέστερα στο οικονομικό πεδίο, τόσο περισσότερο απειλούνται τα εμβόλια μετά τα 4-5 χρόνια του παιδιού, όπου και οι γονείς είναι χαλαρότεροι.


----------



## SBE (May 4, 2015)

Εφόσον επομένως το πρόβλημα δεν είναι χρηματικό, μήπως θα έπρεπε να έχουμε κάποιο σύστημα να γίνονται τα εμβόλια στο σχολείο για όσους δεν τα έχουν κάνει; 
Θυμάμαι που ήμουνα στο δημοτικό είχαν έρθει μια φορά να μας εξετάσουν για φυματίωση νομίζω από το τοπικό νοσοκομείο παίδων και μας είχαν κάνει κάποια ένεση, τί ήταν δεν ξέρω. 

ΥΓ Το κακό με όλα αυτά είναι ότι ξεκίνησα τα εμβόλια εκτός Ελλάδας και έχω ένα ωραιότατο βιβλιαράκι με όλα τα εμβόλια και τις ημερομηνίες τους. Μετά αποφάσισε η οικογένεια SBE να εγκατασταθεί στην Ελλάδα και ξεκινήσαμε νέο έντυπο με εμβόλια και μετά κάπου χάσαμε το μπούσουλα. Δεν έχω ιδέα τί ήταν αυτό το εμβόλιο στο σχολείο. Δεν έχω ιδέα τι ήταν και κάτι άλλο που έκανα όταν ήμουνα δέκα, που έγινε ιδιωτικά. Το έντυπο δεν ενημερώθηκε ποτέ. Έτσι όταν βρέθηκα ΗΒ και με ρώτησαν για εμβόλια και τους πήγα τα χαρτιά που είχα υποθέσανε ότι εφόσον ερχόμουνα απο προηγμένη χώρα μάλλον τα είχα κάνει τα παιδικά εμβόλια, και μου κάνανε αυτά που χρειάζονται δεύτερη δόση στην ενηλικίωση. Ίσως αυτό να φταίει που από εκεί που ήμουνα πρώτη μαθήτρια παρουσίασα μαθησιακές δυσκολίες στο ΗΒ


----------



## Hellegennes (May 4, 2015)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, κάποιο τεστ μαντού ήταν που κάναμε στο σχολείο.


----------



## SBE (May 5, 2015)

ΟΚ, έχουμε κανένα χαρτί κανένας μας πουθενά που να το λέει;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 31, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Για τους εμβολιασμούς βλέπουμε ότι η κατάσταση αναφορικά με τους εμβολιασμούς είναι πολύ καλή και *βαίνει βελτιούμενη* (Εθνική μελέτη κατάστασης εμβολιασμού των παιδιών στην Ελλάδα, 2012): «Η εμβολιαστική κάλυψη των παιδιών στην Ελλάδα είναι *πολύ υψηλή* (τουλάχιστον έως το 2011, περίοδο που διερευνά η Μελέτη), και η εικόνα βρέθηκε *βελτιωμένη* σε σχέση με τη Μελέτη του 2006.» Το βασικότερο ζήτημα που στερεί τον εμβολιασμό από κάποια παιδιά δεν είναι το ιδεολογικό, αλλά το οικονομικό (επειδή τα 2/3 των παιδικών εμβολιασμών γίνονται στον ιδιωτικό τομέα· ό.π.): «'Ισως το σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα σήμερα σε σχέση με τους παιδικούς εμβολιασμούς στην Ελλάδα [είναι ότι] όσο στη χώρα αυξάνονται οι ανασφάλιστες και φτωχιές οικογένειες, αναμένεται να ανεπαρκούν οι υπάρχουσες δημόσιες υποδομές εμβολιασμού.»



Επαναφέρω αυτήν την συζήτηση γιατί νεότερα στοιχεία δείχνουν ότι μάλλον υπάρχει πρόβλημα:

«Το Διαδίκτυο οδηγεί πολλούς γονείς να μην εμβολιάζουν τα παιδιά τους»
Έρευνα της Ελληνικής Παιδιατρικής Εταιρείας


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2015)

Μένει τώρα να μετρήσουμε το σε τι αριθμούς αποφυγής εμβολιασμού οδηγούν αυτές οι επιφυλάξεις των γονιών.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 31, 2015)

Προς το τέλος του κειμένου λέει ότι βρίσκονται σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο, όμως εμένα με ανησυχεί η επιβεβαίωση της τάσης. Με προβληματίζει η συνέχεια περισσότερο, όχι το τωρινό επίπεδο, αν και τα ποσοστά είναι σχετικά καθησυχαστικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2015)

Ακόμη κι αν υπήρχε εμβόλιο κατά της ηλιθιότητας, αυτοί δεν θα το είχαν κάνει:
http://www.thelocal.es/20150605/parents-of-diphtheria-boy-feel-terrible-guilt


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2015)

Τελικά η ανθρώπινη βλακεία είναι όντως απέραντη: http://www.naturalnews.com/050113_mandatory_vaccination_SB_277_genocide.html


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Τελικά η ανθρώπινη βλακεία είναι όντως απέραντη: http://www.naturalnews.com/050113_mandatory_vaccination_SB_277_genocide.html


Και νομίζω ότι στατιστικά πολλαπλασιάζεται στην ομάδα των ανθρώπων που ασχολούνται με την πολιτική.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 23, 2015)

Σα δεν ντρέπεστε, επιδειξιομανείς θηλάζουσες!    4 reasons women should NEVER breastfeed in public


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2015)

Αυτό στο 1:00 το έχω δει σε εστιατόριο στο Λονδίνο, με φετζεροφορούσα φερετζοφορούσα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 7, 2016)

Νέος νόμος στην Καλιφόρνια καθιστά τον εμβολιασμό των παιδιών υποχρεωτικό χωρίς εξαιρέσεις για θρησκευτικούς λόγους. Ήδη ξεκίνησε εκστρατεία για την ακύρωσή του ως αντισυνταγματικού.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 7, 2016)

Αντισυνταγματικός δεν είναι που να χτυπάνε τον πισινό τους κάτω. Μακάρι να ψηφιστεί παντού ανάλογος νόμος.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 7, 2016)

Μακάρι, γιατί αυτές οι νοοτροπίες είναι επικίνδυνες. Δηλαδή αν τα έθιμα τής θρησκείας μου επιτάσσουν να ανάψω μεγάλη φωτιά στον κήπο μου την τάδε μέρα, και τότε φυσάει, θα πρέπει να με αφήσουν οι αρχές να κάψω τη γειτονιά;

Εν τω μεταξύ θυμήθηκα τώρα ότι την τελευταία φορά που είδα μήνυμα στην τηλεόραση για τους κινδύνους τής άρνησης εμβολιασμού, το βρήκα σε ένα μάλλον απίθανο μέρος: το _American Horror Story_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2016)

ΟΚ, το προσθέτω εδώ, αν και ανακάλυψα ότι είχαμε κι άλλο, ξεχασμένο νήμα για εμβόλια.

Vaccines Work!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 12, 2016)

Βλέποντας τον χάρτη με τον αριθμό των επιδημιών στην Αμερική σχεδόν με έπιασαν τα κλάματα. Ηλίθια ανθρώπινη βλακεία.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 13, 2016)

Παράξενο πράγμα η ανθρωπότητα... Όπως καταφέρνει να συνέρχεται από την καταστροφή και να αναγεννάται, έτσι βρίσκει συνεχώς τρόπους να υποσκάπτει το ίδιο της το μεγαλείο και να εκχυδαΐζεται. Μια από τις λαμπρότερες εκφάνσεις τού πολιτισμού μας, η επιστημονική πρόοδος και οι δυνατότητες που αυτή δημιουργεί για την ανύψωσή μας ως είδους, τελικά συγκρίνεται μόνο με τις πανίσχυρες δυνάμεις, κοινωνικές, πολιτικές και οικονομικές, που με κάθε δυνατό μέσο καταλήγουν να περιορίζουν αυτές τις δυνατότητες.


----------

